# Let's talk vaccines!



## Shawna (Mar 31, 2021)

So, starting this past Monday, vaccines have become available for everyone of ages 16 and older (which I am 22) in my state.  Since vaccines are the key factor for tackling this pandemic, I figured it deserved a thread.

My grandparents from my dad's side of the family are fully vaccinated.
I don't know about my grandparents from my mom's side of the family, and my mom.

But me, my dad, and my brother will probably get our first dose in two or three weeks.  My dad wants to wait a bit, so we don't have to go when there is a long-ass wait.

. . . 

As much as I have a fear of needles (which I am sure some of you guys can relate) and as much some of you guys are worried about the side effects -- getting vaccinated is the right decision.  The more we all face our fears, the quicker this pandemic will end.  Remember, you will not only be protecting yourself by getting the vaccine, but those around you too! ♥

I know I cannot force people to make this decision, but I do want to encourage and recommend them to.


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2021)

i haven’t been vaccinated yet as where i live, they’re still only vaccinating elders. my grandmother, on the other hand, received her first dose last week!


----------



## jiny (Mar 31, 2021)

texas is letting anyone 16+ get the vaccine now so my boyfriend and i both signed up to get our first pfizer dose on friday!!
my dad got his back in january since hes an essential worker, and my grandma just got her first dose a few weeks ago! :")


----------



## Seastar (Mar 31, 2021)

My area is taking forever and my parents aren't even vaccinated yet. I wish I lived somewhere else.


----------



## Burumun (Mar 31, 2021)

I'll get mine once it's available for my age group, which doesn't really seem like it's going to be soon, honestly. I think they're still only available if you're 80+ here, and we started vaccinating right at the beginning of the year. At this pace, maybe it'll finally be my turn in a year or two.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Mar 31, 2021)

I still haven't got it yet. My teachers got their vaccine so i as a student should get it soon since people who have jobs and students comes first (i think). But i hate getting shots, It really terrifies me so much. The only thing that makes me scared is the side effects of it. From my past vaccines, my arm was really in pain for a couple days and leaving me unable to move it without feeling pain. And seeing worse side effects from other people (plus my mind is like thinking the worst of the worst) makes me feel more paranoid about it, i don't know how to feel about that


----------



## pochy (Mar 31, 2021)

i can’t truthfully vote since i probably won’t be vaccinated until late summer, which is not super soon. austria has been really slow with the vaccine rollout. i’m sometimes shocked to hear that usa vaccinates the same number of people as half of our whole population... in a DAY .

meanwhile we managed to finally pass the 1 million mark this week/month idk. plus many people are rejecting the astrazeneca vaccine, the only one we have, which we still don’t have enough of. honestly this situation is so disheartening


----------



## Burumun (Mar 31, 2021)

pochy said:


> meanwhile we managed to finally pass the 1 million mark this week/month idk. plus many people are rejecting the astrazeneca vaccine, *the only one we have*, which we still don’t have enough of. honestly this situation is so disheartening


...Did I miss something? Last I checked, we're still using the other vaccines, as well, but admittedly, I've been checking the news less lately. It's a bit old, but from this, it sounds like Schwaz mainly/exclusively got Biontech/Pfizer doses, for instance.


----------



## pochy (Mar 31, 2021)

Burumun said:


> ...Did I miss something? Last I checked, we're still using the other vaccines, as well, but admittedly, I've been checking the news less lately. It's a bit old, but from this, it sounds like Schwaz mainly/exclusively got Biontech/Pfizer doses, for instance.


well it’s the only one that’s widely available at least in my area. i thought the elderly get the “better” vaccines like moderna but recently by 75 year old grandma in wien got her first astrazeneca dose. it feels like the other vaccines aren’t even an option. plus i’ve heard austria ordered sputnik v to make up for the shortages? so there’s that.


----------



## Hype (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm probably getting mine in the late spring/early summer.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 31, 2021)

I have had my first vaccine (in the UK they're not currently vaccinating the under-50s but due to health reasons I had it early), my parents and my sister (also too young to qualify but she's a nurse so was in a priority group) have also had their first doses and my maternal grandparents have had both doses of their vaccine which I'm really pleased about. My two brothers are the only remaining close family that haven't had the vaccine at all yet and will probably be waiting a while but they'll take it when it's offered.

All my family members and most people I know that have had the vaccine have had no problems at all with side effects, only a sore arm really, and all got back to normal activities straight away and about 90% of them received the AstraZeneca vaccine (the others had the Pfizer one) which despite what a lot of news articles abroad are suggesting it's extremely unlikely to leave anyone with lasting health effects. I'm the only person I know unfortunately who suffered after my first vaccine and was unwell for a couple of days but I'd been warned that because I was young, severely underweight and have an awful immune system that I'd feel the effects of it more but I'd also been told that if I caught Covid I probably wouldn't survive it so I'd take the vaccine and a couple of days of sickness over that any day.


----------



## Burumun (Mar 31, 2021)

pochy said:


> well it’s the only one that’s widely available at least in my area. i thought the elderly get the “better” vaccines like moderna but recently by 75 year old grandma in wien got her first astrazeneca dose. it feels like the other vaccines aren’t even an option. plus i’ve heard austria ordered sputnik v to make up for the shortages? so there’s that.


Ah, okay. Yeah, unfortunately, it seems like you get what you get, there's not really a choice right now. As for Sputnik V, last I checked, they're still talking about it, they have yet to actually buy it, and at the end of the day, I feel like any vaccine (that's been approved here) is better than no vaccine.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 31, 2021)

i haven't had the vaccine yet, and will be lucky if i even get it before summer when i turn 22. last i checked, they're still stuck at priority groups and over 50s only here in the UK. fortunately that means my grandparents have had both their first dose as well as my girlfriend and her parents. (she works in a police station, her parents are over 50.) unfortunately neither of mine have despite one working in a school as a _cleaner_. would have thought that might put her higher on the list, but apparently not. i'm terrified of needles since i have zero pain tolerance, but i will definitely get it as soon as i'm able to since it's important and beneficial to people outside of myself.


----------



## Pyoopi (Mar 31, 2021)

April 15th is when the rest of us can start signing up for the vaccines and I have a feeling that will be full on chaos. My mom is getting vaccinated tomorrow and she's really happy she finally secured an appointment. She was so stressed because they would just get booked so fast.


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 31, 2021)

My parents already got vaccinated  and so has my sister and husband - first one. Today I’m getting mine.


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2021)

My parents have both had the first dose. I'm not expecting to be offered it until summer. There is no where to go in a hurry so I don't mind either way.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2021)

I haven't gotten mine yet but I just received a message last night that I'm now able to get it, so I'm gonna set up an appt soon to get my first dose! 

neither of my parents want to get it cause they're terrified that it's part of the "liberal agenda" lol


----------



## Pintuition (Mar 31, 2021)

Neither of my parents are vaccinated as my area struggled with initial rollout and didn't have enough appointments. Fortunately they've booked times though! I feel kind of guilty already having my first already as I'm in the teacher group for my state. I'll be fully vaccinated in about two weeks or so. I'm high risk so I guess I should be happy I got one. Still, all others in my age group aren't eligible yet and it makes me feel kind of guilty.

One word of comfort I can offer those scared of getting the shot is that I barely felt the needle and it was SO small. I'd say it was 95% painless when it went in that I wasn't sure it even had gone in yet lol.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 31, 2021)

I just received my first dose this past week. I'll be getting the 2nd in mid-April. It's been a bit of a scramble to find appointments, because my state has been somewhat clunky in the roll-out, but the process at the venues has been very quick and easy (mine was, and others I've talked to say the same). I got the Pfizer, my mom got Moderna (she's got both), and others I know have had J&J. I think it just depends on what is available at the time.

The shot was no worse than getting a flu shot, as far as discomfort. The next day, my arm was a little sore and I had a mild headache, but nothing terrible. I drank plenty of fluids, as advised, and the following day I had no symptoms. the thing that took longest was waiting in my car for 15 minutes afterward, which was required just in case you had a reaction. (My facility wasn't large enough to have everyone waiting inside, so they had us wait in our cars, and nurses were patrolling the lot. If you needed them, you'd honk your horn and flash your lights so they could come to you.)


----------



## Limon (Mar 31, 2021)

I haven't gotten it yet, and I want to, but I'm also scared at the same time. Needles make me nervous so I'm in no rush.

Both of my parents are vaccinated though!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 31, 2021)

I haven't had my first dose yet as the UK is vaccinating everyone by age bracket (old to young) so if everything stays on course I should be eligible to receive my first dose by June/July time. I honestly can't wait to get my vaccine as I strongly believe that it's the only way back to some semblance of normality that we're all so desperate to get back to. It's just a shame that there are still so many people who are against the vaccine even though it's been proven that it will help minimise the risk of catching COVID in the future.


----------



## MrPicard (Mar 31, 2021)

No vaccine in sight for me. Germany basically butchered the whole thing and there's not enough vaccine to go around by any means. We have three risk groups that are priorities, and I'm at the bottom of the third. So far only the first group and parts of the second have been somewhat vaccinated. It's going to take a long time until it's my turn because, as I said, mistakes were made by the EU/Germany. But at least my grandmother has been vaccinated, so that's the good news.


----------



## amemome (Mar 31, 2021)

My state hasn't opened vaccines for my age bracket yet but I promise you I will be the FIRST person in line once it's available.

I get bad body aches for a couple days after getting any shots, but it will really be worth it for that extra peace of mind. I love to eat and it would really make my life so miserable if I lost my sense of taste forever due to the side effects of covid...


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 31, 2021)

Limon said:


> I haven't gotten it yet, and I want to, but I'm also scared at the same time. Needles make me nervous so I'm in no rush.
> 
> Both of my parents are vaccinated though!



if it makes you feel better I have a real needle phobia (can’t even watch them on tv) and my experience was still similar to @Pintuition . It was so fast and they must use the small gauge needle because I barely felt it. (I am fully vaccinated cause I work in essential/ emergency services)

as a fellow needle hater I would say when the time comes for you to get your shot - I find telling the person giving the shot helps - pretty much every time they will be nice and do their best to make you comfortable and also be able to compensate if you flinch or tense up. And I try to look at the needle not at all, even though part of my brain always thinks I should.

sorry if that is unsolicited advice, but just want to finally add that there is no shame in being nervous around needles. It’s really common and not a reflection of your strength/ toughness as a person!


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 31, 2021)

Still haven't gotten the first dose yet. They are still only vaccinating elders and essential workers in my city but since suburbs are allowing non residential to get vaccinated because they have a surplus for that area. Unfortunately we don't have a car right now so I'll have to wait until April or May.


----------



## Holla (Mar 31, 2021)

I’m no where near close to getting one as it’s only just opened up to those aged 70+ where I live (before that it was 80+). Being 25 I’m pretty low priority when it comes the roll out of vaccines in my country.

I’m sure my age group will get it eventually but we will be one of the last to get it aside from teens/kids I’m guessing.

I didn’t vote on the poll since I don’t really fit into any of the categories as I’m a ways off from even having the option to get it in the first place.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 31, 2021)

Vaccines opened up in Texas for anyone 16/18+ so my family is signed up through my dad's work to get vaccinated (he works for a big company).  We don't get a choice of which vaccine we get and will just be put down for the first available appointment. I'm hoping to get any besides the J&J one because they have a slightly higher accuracy rate, but honestly it doesn't really matter too much, I'm just really thankful that I'll hopefully be vaccinated soon.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 31, 2021)

I’ve been fully vaccinated since February it’s a nice feeling

if you can get Pfizer or J&J instead of moderna I definitely recommend it, moderna is fine but it’s easily the worst of the 3 since it gives you a really bad migraine the day after


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 31, 2021)

I live in Toronto, Canada. They are still focused on individuals 70+ here, plus a few other priority groups including healthcare workers and indigenous groups. My mom is getting her first dose on Sunday. I'm very thankful for that. My partner got his first dose last Sunday. He's in Massachusetts. It's interesting how every region has their own rollout strategy. I probably won't get vaccinated until the end of the summer but I'm fine with that. I'm not part of a high-risk group so I'm happy to patiently wait - I am privileged to work from home so I'm rarely ever exposed to people anyway. I feel really awful for people who are forced to work in situations where they're constantly exposed to people, let alone people who refused to wear masks. 

I work for a politician in their community office and all I'm doing every day is fielding calls from selfish people who are demanding to know when they can get vaccinated. Like...wait your turn. We all have to. It's coming. That whole "we're all in this together" rhetoric failed, people are so self interested.


----------



## Livia (Mar 31, 2021)

I didn't want to get vaccinated, but my mom talked me into it. I got my first dose a few days ago and I'm still having some side effects. The first day I had a slight fever and a sore arm and I was exhausted.  The next day I had more energy and my fever was gone, but my arm and left side of my back was in a lot of pain. I couldn't move or even breathe without pain. Then yesterday and today I'm mostly better except I still have some back and arm pain. I'm really surprised that I didn't get a headache because I heard that was a common side effect and I get headaches from pretty much everything. I'm not looking forward to the second dose because I'll probably have an even worse reaction.


----------



## xlisapisa (Mar 31, 2021)

My city is currently in phase 1b, front line essential workers and people age 65+. They’ll probably be on phase 1c by mid april, but I’m not part of either groups so I think it’ll be a while before it will be available to me. I didn’t vote in the poll, but once i’m eligible I will definitely go get vaccinated.


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 31, 2021)

if the online calculator I've looked at is anything to go by, I shouldn't be expecting my first dose until late april at the very earliest. i'm very excited to get it (as excited as one can be to get an injection i suppose) - i feel like getting it will be a proper sign things are moving up. both my parents have had their first dose and luckily didn't really have any reactions so i'm hoping it'll all be fine!


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 31, 2021)

I have mine scheduled for the 21st of April so I'm both nervous and excited.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 31, 2021)

I haven't gotten it yet, I don't think it will be my turn until August or September. They're only vaccinating seniors & essential workers where I live right now.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2021)

Just got my first dose today!  I’m getting my second next month.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 31, 2021)

Starting April 6th in NY I become eligible. Not sure when after that I'll be getting mine. Interested in what my work says first.


----------



## secondarycolors (Mar 31, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Just got my first dose today!  I’m getting my second next month.


Congrats, man! Got my first dose yesterday and getting my second dose next month, too.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021



MrPicklez said:


> I have mine scheduled for the 21st of April so I'm both nervous and excited.


Congrats! If your experience is anything like mine, it'll be short and painless haha - so nothing to worry about!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021



JellyBeans said:


> if the online calculator I've looked at is anything to go by, I shouldn't be expecting my first dose until late april at the very earliest. i'm very excited to get it (as excited as one can be to get an injection i suppose) - i feel like getting it will be a proper sign things are moving up. both my parents have had their first dose and luckily didn't really have any reactions so i'm hoping it'll all be fine!


"as excited as one can be to get an injection i suppose" 

Glad to hear your parents have gotten first doses - my parents will soon be fully vaccinated, and I know what a relief it is to see loved ones finally get protected.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021



sleepydreepy said:


> Vaccines opened up in Texas for anyone 16/18+ so my family is signed up through my dad's work to get vaccinated (he works for a big company).  We don't get a choice of which vaccine we get and will just be put down for the first available appointment. I'm hoping to get any besides the J&J one because they have a slightly higher accuracy rate, but honestly it doesn't really matter too much, I'm just really thankful that I'll hopefully be vaccinated soon.


Hey, fellow Texan!  (DFW here.) Hope y'all get yours soon!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 31, 2021)

I got my first Covid vaccine(Pfizer) last week and will be getting my second in mid-April.All three vaccines are available in the greater Phoenix area and Maricopa County has a website that makes them relatively easy to find.My arm was sore for a couple of days afterwards but that was about it.


----------



## jefflomacy (Mar 31, 2021)

I got the first dose of Pfizer last week, and I will be getting the second dose in the second-to-last week of April.


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 31, 2021)

I got my text for my vaccine near the beginning of March, and my dad was in the room with me and as soon as I told him he said 'get it, get it', so I phoned my GP and got it the day after. I got the Astra Zeneca one, and boy did I have some rough side effects, felt like I had a mild dose of flu. I had the jab on Tuesday, and that night I was frozen, I had a heater on, a hoodie, and a fleece dressing gown. I left my room for like 5 mins to use the bathroom, and my hands were blue and I was shivering like an eskimo who'd forgotten his thermals. Then I ended up getting too hot :'D The next few days my arm I got the jab in ached when I moved it, and I had my general cold symptoms, achy joints, feeling tired, and I'm usually a lot more sensitive to pain when I have cold, so I had that too.

I have to say though, if the vaccine is supposed to give your body a little taste of what it's like to have COVID, and that was it, no thank you ma'am you can keep your COVID away from me.

My dad was so happy with me getting my jab because I work in retail, non essential retail, but I sell furniture for a charity, so we're in contact with customers, plus what people have donated. Granted we let what we get rest so any virus dies, but still, it's scary.

Just waiting on my 2nd jab now, and my dad should be due his before my 2nd, because he had his first so


----------



## jefflomacy (Mar 31, 2021)

Doesn't sound like much fun. I've only had the first dose so far but I was in a hurry when I posted earlier. I'll follow up a bit more now. I've been feeling straight up dead tired and heavy ever since roughly 72 hours after my shot of Pfizer. Has anyone else experienced this here? The clinical trial seems to suggest it is very common, with 63% of people reporting some level of fatigue: https://www.fda.gov/media/144245/download


----------



## Livia (Mar 31, 2021)

jefflomacy said:


> Doesn't sound like much fun. I've only had the first dose so far but I was in a hurry when I posted earlier. I'll follow up a bit more now. I've been feeling straight up dead tired and heavy ever since roughly 72 hours after my shot of Pfizer. Has anyone else experienced this here? The clinical trial seems to suggest it is very common, with 63% of people reporting some level of fatigue: https://www.fda.gov/media/144245/download


I had Pfizer too, and I was only tired on the day I got the shot. My main side effect is pain in my arm and back


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 31, 2021)

I haven't gotten the vaccine yet, but both of my parents have. They both got the Pfizer vaccine. My dad was only a little bit sluggish after the second dose but my mom said that she it was the worst she had felt in a very long time. Regardless of whatever side effects may come, I think they are infinitely more tolerable than possible death, so I'm hoping to get my vaccine soon.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 31, 2021)

I forgot to mention that the Pfizer shot gave me a slight metallic taste in my mouth, as well. Not horrible, but I wanted to keep a mint in my mouth.

I didn't get chills or a fever, but those who did, you know it worked. That was your immune system booting up to kick the tail of the carrier protein the virus uses.

It isn't fun, but it definitely beats the alternative. So, here's to getting Stabbed for Science.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm definitely not getting the vaccine. 
It's not that I don't want it or don't support them, i'm just not old enough to get it (one year to go, yay...). By the time I am, this whole thing will probably be over.

My mom is fully vaccinated though.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 1, 2021)

My husband and I got our first shots on March 25th! We're due for our second dose on April 22nd, but we still need to schedule our appointments. We got the Moderna vaccine, which was our only option, and the only side effect after our first dose was a sore arm for 24-48 hours. Hopefully, we won't have too many effects after our second dose, but I'd still choose those over getting Covid.

My uncle is already fully vaccinated because he's high risk. He was able to get it very early through the VA since he's a veteran. When my aunt found out I got my first dose, she asked for the info to sign up so she should get hers soon.

Sadly, my mom has decided not to get vaccinated despite being high risk. I wish she'd reconsider but I understand her reasons. She's had a rough medical history. She always has the worst reactions to everything and has even had to be revived after one particularly bad incident. Now, she won't take anything unless she's had it before and knows how her body will react to it.

My brother has apparently become an anti-vaxxer recently so he won't take it. But he's agoraphobic, so he rarely leaves his apartment or interacts with people outside of a small circle of family and friends anyway, which luckily makes it less likely for him to contract the disease.

My cousin has kind of gone off the deep end politically and is trying to convince everyone not to take the vaccine. He actually believes this whole thing, Covid and all, doesn't really exist. He thinks it has all been concocted by the Democrats to insert a chip into people through the vaccine to control their minds.

My family is strange...

But in all seriousness, getting vaccinated is a personal decision, but one that everyone should take seriously. Do the research and make sure that whatever you decide, it's based on facts and not crazy propaganda.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 1, 2021)

Even though I hate dealing with needles, I definitely want to get vaccinated the moment I'm able to (preferably with either one of the mRNA vaccines), but I'm not eligible to get it where I live, and unfortunately it feels like it'll still be a few months before I can actually get it. At least I barely leave my house these days, so it's not like it's critical I get it as soon as possible, lol.

At the very least, both my Mom and my Dad have gotten their first doses of the Moderna vaccine recently, so I'm happy about that. I don't think they've really had any real side effects from the first dose aside from a sore arm, which is good.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm not allowed currently to get the vaccination, since pregnant women aren't getting it (for now). 
I am in some way glad about it, because this way there is more time going by and it will show how good / safe they all are.
My boyfriends mother is getting her first vaccination soon, because she works in a hospital.. meanwhile my 80 years old
grandparents are not even getting an appointement yet to get it any time soon.. :|


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 1, 2021)

I will not be, and have my reasons for not getting the vaccine. I do believe getting any vaccine is a personal choice and everyone should be able to make the decisions for themselves.


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 1, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> I'm not allowed currently to get the vaccination, since pregnant women aren't getting it (for now).
> I am in some way glad about it, because this way there is more time going by and it will show how good / safe they all are.
> My boyfriends mother is getting her first vaccination soon, because she works in a hospital.. meanwhile my 80 years old
> grandparents are not even getting an appointement yet to get it any time soon.. :|



I have a friend who's wife is pregnant and got vaccinated. Largely the decision is yours and you will not be prevented from getting a vaccine if you want one, despite being pregnant. Her OBGYN encouraged her to proceed with getting one when offered it, which she did. This was in the United States.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 1, 2021)

jefflomacy said:


> I have a friend who's wife is pregnant and got vaccinated. Largely the decision is yours and you will not be prevented from getting a vaccine if you want one, despite being pregnant. Her OBGYN encouraged her to proceed with getting one when offered it, which she did. This was in the United States.



In my country it is forbidden at the moment to get vacccinated when pregnant, in France. Interesting that there is even for this different rules


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 1, 2021)

That is unfortunate. We don't really know if there are impacts to the baby or mother at this time. It seems the U.S. is just erring on the side of "almost anything is better than catching COVID."


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2021)

Not yet since I'm not in the age group that's taken priority in the first stages of getting vaccinated. Unfortunately, my family fell victim to misinformation on the internet and thinks otherwise. I understand if it was a legitimate concern due to medical problems or something like that, but basing your decision off of someone with a lack of solid evidence just grinds my gears.


----------



## Sin (Apr 1, 2021)

i was recently vaccinated. i got an email saying i was eligible for it from my doctor and scheduled my appointment for the next day. i got the Moderna shot, which made me tired as hell and my arm was sore for 3 days. day 2 was the worst, i couldnt even lift my arm, lol. going in for my 2nd dose in 20ish days.


----------



## ting1984 (Apr 2, 2021)

I got my first Pfizer vaccine last month and am scheduled to get my second April 9.

For the record, my family and I are all pro-vaccine despite being across the political spectrum.  The church I go to is, too.  This can be a touchy topic so I wanted to clarify some things.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm scheduled to get my vaccine next week, I'm a little nervous since I don't like getting shots and am a bit worried about the side effects but it's worth it honestly.


----------



## jadetine (Apr 2, 2021)

I am sitting in the waiting room after my first dose. It is such a relief. 
I have worked in pharmaceuticals for 10 years, and although my parents are really susceptible to misinformation and politically opposed to me, I couldn't let them expose themselves and others to the pandemic due to their conspiracy theories. It has been such a fight. Everyone of age is vaccinated in my family,  except my husband, but he's scheduled. I just feel like there's a light at the end of the tunnel. 
I think back to the long, mind numbing hours in immunology class back in college and I really wish I could have that course glamorized for high school education.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 2, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I am sitting in the waiting room after my first dose. It is such a relief.
> I have worked in pharmaceuticals for 10 years, and although my parents are really susceptible to misinformation and politically opposed to me, I couldn't let them expose themselves and others to the pandemic due to their conspiracy theories. It has been such a fight. Everyone of age is vaccinated in my family,  except my husband, but he's scheduled. I just feel like there's a light at the end of the tunnel.
> I think back to the long, mind numbing hours in immunology class back in college and I really wish I could have that course glamorized for high school education.



Yes!!! That's how I felt after my grandma received both of her vaccines. I felt like I was finally able to breathe again. Unfortunately, my nephew who I live with is 10 and is a long ways off, but the more people get vaccinated the more he’s safe!


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2021)

i’m currently on my way to get my first dose of pfizer !!  i’m excited but nervous lol, my next dose is scheduled for april 24


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm getting my first dose next week! My parents are both fully vaccinated and my brother got his first dose just last week. It's exciting but nerve-wracking, yknow? I hope everything goes well.


----------



## absol (Apr 2, 2021)

probably getting the vaccine in summer or maybe even fall .-.


----------



## oak (Apr 2, 2021)

I have to wait until atleast June or later to get my vaccine which is kinda discouraging being put in the dead last group. I'll patiently & anxiously wait my turn though.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 2, 2021)

Due to my job (I’m currently working in-person with kids), I was able to get both doses of the vaccine already. My first one was in February and my second dose was a week ago.

Even as someone who uses needles on the daily due to my medical condition, I still unfortunately have a needle phobia. However the needle for the vaccine was super thin and I did not even feel it go in! It was a smooth experience for sure. I was miserably sick the day after my second dose, but the symptoms only lasted about 10-12 hours. Good luck to anyone getting it! And thanks for doing your part


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2021)

i just got my first dose!! i feel good


----------



## slzzpz (Apr 2, 2021)

I got my first dose last Saturday. Only thing I felt was just a sore arm for about a day and half!


----------



## hakutaku (Apr 2, 2021)

I won't be able to get the vaccine until July since my age demographic is the last to be vaccinated in my country  Both my parents and all grandparents have been vaccinated already though, my grandma got her second dose yesterday


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 2, 2021)

As of 27 hours ago, I am fully vaccinated with Moderna. The second shot took me out today. I got my shot yesterday at 2:45. I was alright until I started feeling feverish around 2 am. From there on, my sleep was terrible. I also had chills. A headache developed after I was awake for a bit. As of now, the headache has gotten a little better but is still present. I couldn't be happier to feel my body responding to it!

Edit: Woke up hours later after going to bed and feeling completely better! Right now I’m at about 40 hours after getting the shot. So, it passes quickly!


----------



## Soigne (Apr 2, 2021)

both of my parents have gotten their first dose, but i still haven't. i'm really starting to get antsy -- i will take whichever vaccine is offered to me. i'm not sure if we're even allowed to choose which we get, but i'm not picky.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 2, 2021)

I haven’t had a vaccine of any kind since I had to as a kid for school. I’m not an anti-vaxxer or anything. I just genuinely do not care lmao


----------



## Imbri (Apr 2, 2021)

LadyDestani said:


> He actually believes this whole thing, Covid and all, doesn't really exist. He thinks it has all been concocted by the Democrats to insert a chip into people through the vaccine to control their minds.


I'm still trying to get someone to explain to me how they're able to get just one microchip per syringe, out of the entire vial. No one claiming we're getting chipped can tell me.


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 2, 2021)

Currently, in California only people aged 50 and up are eligible to book appointments. My job isn’t essential, so I don’t qualify yet. However, I will be eligible to book an appointment starting April 15.

Luckily, I was able to schedule the appointments for my mom today. It was intense though because the availability was filling up fast.


----------



## deana (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm so jealous to see so many people in here getting vaccinated already! I won't be eligible for a long while still and I am a little impatient.

My grandparents have received their first doses of the vaccine but everyone else in my family is still waiting.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2021)

So, me and my dad had a talk today during dinner.  He said that me, him, and my brother will probably get our first dose in a week or two. :,,,,)
I never in my life thought I would be happy about being stabbed with a needle. pp

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



deanapants said:


> I'm so jealous to see so many people in here getting vaccinated already! I won't be eligible for a long while still and I am a little impatient.
> 
> My grandparents have received their first doses of the vaccine but everyone else in my family is still waiting.


Hang in there. <333  I don't know if you live in the United States, but I heard they should be available for everyone in the US by May 1.
At least your grandparents got it, though, so that is a start.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 3, 2021)

So it isn’t my turn to get vaccinated yet but I got a letter in the mail asking me to participate in a testing study. Basically looking for people who have it with no symptoms.
So decided to sign up for it XD I’ll get the vaccine when it’s my turn


----------



## Hanami (Apr 3, 2021)

my parents (moderna) and i (pfizer) have gotten our first dose and we're waiting to get our second which is very soon. they met the age requirement and my workplace offered the vaccine on-site to most employees, i think. we had the same symptoms: slight sore arm for 2 days and tired for 1 day (day of). my younger brother has yet to be vaccinated


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2021)

I got my second dose of Moderna over a week ago. I reacted to it the night of and didn't get any sleep. Glad that's over, and I look forward to in a week or so when it's taken into full effect. Of course, I'll still be extra careful because of being on an immune suppressant.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Apr 3, 2021)

Just received my second vaccine yesterday (moderna). My left arm feels like it's been kicked by a kangaroo, but I'm feeling okay otherwise. A little groggy, but no headaches or fevers. The injection was nothing so I'm shocked at how painful my arm has been after both vaccines. I really can't even lift it past a certain point  I've been taking Tylenol like clockwork.

I got a mild fever from my first vaccine and had to miss the first half of my shift the day after. This time around seems better though.

Half of my coworkers are in the process of vaccinating or plan to get vaccinated, while the other half will not be. My sister recently finished chemo, lots of my family and my husband's family are older, and I work with the public and also my coworkers in pretty small quarters. I'm happy I had the chance to vaccinate.


----------



## chocopug (Apr 4, 2021)

I had my first dose of AstraZeneca in February. I was included with the "at-risk" cohort (group 6 for my fellow Brits), thanks to my great doctor. I did get side effects, including a fever, chills, and very bad pain that night, but the worst of it had passed the following day, so I'm not too worried about the next dose. I'll just curl up in bed and wait it out with Netflix for company.

I think I'm due to have my second dose next month. Bring it on. I've spent the last year stuck in my house, it'll be amazing to go out and see my friends and family again


----------



## DJ_Saidez (Apr 5, 2021)

I just got the first Pfizer one, I was one of the first minors to get it in my state thanks to the doctor I'm working under
My arm is hurting a little bit but other than that I'm fine


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 5, 2021)

FINALLY I am able to get a vaccine. I'm going to get the Pfizer one tomorrow afternoon. I've been looking forward to this for quite a while since people in my area are really terrible about wearing masks. I plan to keep wearing a mask post-vaccination but it'd be nice to have more protection.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Apr 6, 2021)

I've been vaccinated last February and March since in my home country, I got the priority to be vaccinated due to being a client in a caring group that mainly specialises in those who are intellectually disabled. (While I, myself, have ASD (aka not an intellectual disability), much like many of my acquaintances that I know from there as well.)
I got the Moderna vaccine, and the second one left a worse aftermath on me than the first one, like the vaccinating doctors kind of foreshadowed, too.  Having a slight fever and sinusitis-like symptoms after the second one have been worth it, though, because I got my second vaccine almost 2 weeks ago, and in case of the second Moderna vaccine, it takes 2 weeks before one is (as good as) completely immune to the virus afterwards. 

I wish those who have yet to be vaccinated a good health and not as much as an aftermath as I had to have!


----------



## Plume (Apr 6, 2021)

I changed my vote to the second option, because I got my first shot today. c:

It was totally quick and painless! The needle didn't even hurt a little.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 6, 2021)

No vaccine for me yet - my parents have had their first dose, though (we live in the UK).

It is a good start - we still stay extra vigilant but that's on account of our situation. My mum is immunocompromised and we have been extra careful whilst shielding. Glad to have the first dose down, but not easing up our own personal restrictions quite yet. At the start of all this my mum received a letter from the NHS basically saying she should have an overnight bag packed and ready so that if she showed any symptoms she could get herself to hospital right away. It was really quite terrifying tbh. We are in a lot better place now, but it has been stressful, especially the second wave we experienced at the beginning of this year. I get such a hard time from other family members about taking the restrictions "too seriously" (this coming from family members that are bending the rules unnecessarily, and putting others at risk), but if they had had some of the correspondence from the NHS that my mum got, I think they'd be a lot more careful, too.

I really miss hugging my brothers - one of them comes over for socially distanced visits in the garden (when weather allows... and sometimes even when it doesn't lol) and that's good, we are lucky that we get to do that. I feel horrible thinking about some of the people stuck in flats during the height of all this. 

Don't know what "normal" will look like when most of the population is vaccinated, but whatever it is, we can take it in our stride.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 6, 2021)

I get my second dose on Friday and I couldn't be happier about it. I'm so excited for it. Most of my family and my in laws are already fully vaccinated, so I'm excited to be able to see some of them I haven't seen since holiday season 2019.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Apr 7, 2021)

I get my first shot today and I'm thrilled and terrified both; I'm still living with a family that is very anti-vaxx so I was never even fully inoculated as a child. This will be my first shot I'm aware of so I'm freaked af  (but also! ready to have that protection! hella!)


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Apr 7, 2021)

As a Frontline nurse I was one of the first rounds of vaccines in my area.

I tell anybody who's thinking about it please please consider getting it as someone who has had covid trust me it is worse to actually get the virus.

Now having said that there are a lot of reports that you feel a little crappy after getting the first shot and more so after getting a second so plan accordingly.


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 7, 2021)

Pendragon1980 said:


> As a Frontline nurse I was one of the first rounds of vaccines in my area.
> 
> I tell anybody who's thinking about it please please consider getting it as someone who has had covid trust me it is worse to actually get the virus.
> 
> Now having said that there are a lot of reports that you feel a little crappy after getting the first shot and more so after getting a second so plan accordingly.



Would you mind sharing your experience having COVID? I'm so eager to get my second shot on the 20th.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Apr 7, 2021)

Well I actually didn't know I had covid until I got tested for work. I got tested on a Monday and was called on Thursday and told to quarantine. I had no symptoms at that point but about 5 days later the fatigue and muscle aches hit and they hit hard. Thankfully I never had any respiratory symptoms and I never had to go to the hospital but I did have extremely severe fatigue and muscle aches to the point of barely getting out of bed, slight fever and a migraine style headache.

But the worst thing is I never fully recovered I still have the fatigue, headache and muscle aches on occasion and I feel like my body has never rebounded fully so some of these symptoms could be long-term. I never lost my sense of taste and smell completely but I noticed some of the foods that I used to enjoy I don't care for anymore. 

But I was very lucky a friend of mine who was younger and healthier than me probably in his 30s with no chronic diseases had it a few months ago and within a week he went from feeling sick to being in the ICU to being dead.

And it's not just a case of having covid but spreading it because you can feel 100% fine and still spread it.  the nursing home I worked at our population got reduced by 25% with covid one unit by itself half the population died.

So I know sometimes this is a little political but.

Wear a mask!

Get the vaccine!

Do social distancing!


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 7, 2021)

I’m finally getting my first dose on Friday


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 7, 2021)

I received my first dose of Moderna this morning, and will be receiving my second dose in early May.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm still desperately waiting for my government (Ont/CAN) to allow me to get the vaccine. I'm not able to work from home and it's incredibly stressful going to the office and seeing people around you coughing on occaision or drinking tea (implying they have a sore throat) despite the survey that asks you to stay home if you have any symptoms. Not only that, but if you have symptoms for a few days, you're allowed back in the office without so much as a negative test or waiting for 2 weeks. The people I live with also have to wait over a month still to get their vaccine, and they're living with chronic health conditions like COPD, so not only is it incredibly stressful going to work, but I feel immense guilt coming home afterwards and potentially putting others at risk.

I literally cannot wait to get vaccine. I want the vaccine more than Silksong.


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 7, 2021)

Pendragon1980 said:


> Well I actually didn't know I had covid until I got tested for work. I got tested on a Monday and was called on Thursday and told to quarantine. I had no symptoms at that point but about 5 days later the fatigue and muscle aches hit and they hit hard. Thankfully I never had any respiratory symptoms and I never had to go to the hospital but I did have extremely severe fatigue and muscle aches to the point of barely getting out of bed, slight fever and a migraine style headache.
> 
> But the worst thing is I never fully recovered I still have the fatigue, headache and muscle aches on occasion and I feel like my body has never rebounded fully so some of these symptoms could be long-term. I never lost my sense of taste and smell completely but I noticed some of the foods that I used to enjoy I don't care for anymore.
> 
> ...



Hi, thank you for sharing your experience. It was valuable in understanding an episode of illness I had in January of 2020 (before COVID testing was widely available) that I suspected was COVID. We appear to have had a similar subset of symptoms, which is interesting. No respiratory issues here either, but the muscle aches, fever, and severe headache were present. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 7, 2021)

Where I live the vaccines are still limited to those who are senior, which really stinks because I need to move to another country for work reasons very soon, and am really crossing my fingers that I could be vaccinated before the move. Some states in the US seem to have the vacs roll out to all age groups very quickly though - my friend living in Missouri has already gotten her first Pfizer shot!


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 7, 2021)

I’ve only had my first dose~ can’t remember what day but I know it was in March


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 7, 2021)

I’ve had my first in the UK due to living in a clinically extremely vulnerable family. My folks have both had one and their second in the next two weeks. My grandparents are fully vaccinated now.

I personally had the Astra Zeneca had some flu like side affects for about 48 hours after but apart from that all pretty smooth!


----------



## jeni (Apr 7, 2021)

i don't know when young people in the UK will start getting theirs but i work from home and generally don't really go anywhere so i'm more looking forward to my parents getting fully vaccinated.

the last few times i had a needle near me either i passed out or almost passed out, so it's really relieving to hear people saying you can't really feel it. i'm still a little nervous but it's worth it for that immunisation babey!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 7, 2021)

For me its a waiting game to see how bad this virus gets with the variants. I dont see the urgency to go out and get it personally. But tbh, I don't really hang around a lot of people and most of California is still locked. I still get my sun for the free vitamin D, and im cutting back on a lot of junk food and eating more greens and less carbs and salt. Im good with the Mask only


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 7, 2021)

Yesterday I got my first dose of Pfizer. Last night my arm was slowly getting more and more sore. It was at its worst unfortunately when I was trying to sleep. My whole left arm (where I got vaccinated) throbbed, my left shoulder blade felt like someone was taking a nail and hammering it in, and my left hand felt like it was swelling up (it wasn't in actuality, it was just a weird way the pain felt). I didn't sleep very well last night thanks to that. Today the pain is fading as the hours go on. Now the only pain I feel is in the general vaccination area and only if I touch it. I haven't had any other side effects. 

My husband, who also got the Pfizer vaccine first dose yesterday, described this morning as what sounds like a minor fever that he had overnight while trying to sleep. But it's completely gone today and his arm pain is also fading. 

I've had arm pain from receiving vaccines before, but none as strong as this. That being said, this pain seems to be fading faster than the arm pain I've had from previous vaccines. Sometimes I've had arm pain last for several days afterwards. The last time I had a tetanus booster the pain in my arm lasted almost a week. If the fading pain for the Pfizer COVID vaccine keeps up at the rate it has, it might be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 7, 2021)

I'll hopefully be able to receive the first dose very soon, within the next couple weeks. I've been eagerly waiting to get vaccinated the moment I heard of the virus being in the U.S. I have three trips planned this summer, as well as hoping to return on-campus at college in the fall, so the sooner I can get vaccinated, the sooner I can rest easy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2021)

I got my first dose last Saturday and my second one is on May 1st.  I was surprised I didn't really have any side effects from my first vaccine besides a little bit of tiredness/soreness, since one of my professors had to cancel class due to how sick she felt afterwards.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 8, 2021)

I’m so excited to get my J & J shot Saturday! I know it’s not as effective as the others, but i am thrilled!


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 8, 2021)

With the pace of our country I'd be lucky to be able to get vaccinated at the end of summer or in autumn or something like that...


----------



## Soigne (Apr 8, 2021)

i got a last minute appointment today!! i got my first dose of the moderna vaccine  i’m so happy! i had to go to work for 9 hours immediately after, so my arm is quite sore but it is so worth it.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 9, 2021)

Glad to hear so many people receiving their dosages. ^_^

I may have to wait until later on to get my vaccinated, because I heard from my grandma that you need an ID to do so, which I will not be able to obtain until the DMV becomes normal again.  So, we will have to see about this.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Apr 9, 2021)

Update: I got the first dose of Moderna on Wednesday! It was so much more painless than I expected at the time (seriously, just a pinch, and that was with my quote "bony arms" LOL) My arm started to hurt around 5 or so hours later. I'm pretty terrified of side effects so I plopped myself in bed and slept a lot. I did end up with a low grade fever - and really the only way I noticed was because I got so tired after being up to water my plants  Lasted maybe 12 hours.

The arm pain was excruciating yesterday though. I could barely get out of bed because everything just kinda pulled at my arm, and, yeah. That was after ice and moving it a lot on Wednesday. So, if you have bony arms, maybe expect that LOL

Still not looking forward to the second dose next month, but SUPER happy I've got the first!!


Shawna said:


> Glad to hear so many people receiving their dosages. ^_^
> 
> I may have to wait until later on to get my vaccinated, because I heard from my grandma that you need an ID to do so, which I will not be able to obtain until the DMV becomes normal again.  So, we will have to see about this.


You might be able to do it with just something that verifies your address! My state doesn't require it, but I know some states that require IDs also will take anything that shows proof of residency, so like a bill or whatnot! It might be worth checking!


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 9, 2021)

We're getting our first dose today! I'm excited/relieved to be able to get it. My whole house is high risk, including my son and he can't get it, as he's just a baby. My dad on the other hand, has no intention of getting it. He thinks it's all a scam.  I wish he would get it for my son's sake.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 9, 2021)

I probably won’t get it just yet.

I’m in the process of trying to get pregnant, and starting fertility treatments. On the cdc page it’s states that there’s limited data on people who are pregnant. It says that they don’t have too much information reguarding long term effects of pregnancy and infants.

How uncertain that statement seems just  just doesn’t sit right with me and I don’t want to jeopardize my chances right now.

I have never had the virus. I am practicing safety measures and mostly stay at home ( I also work from home), so I’ll continue my quarantine without the vaccine for now.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 9, 2021)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Update: I got the first dose of Moderna on Wednesday! It was so much more painless than I expected at the time (seriously, just a pinch, and that was with my quote "bony arms" LOL) My arm started to hurt around 5 or so hours later. I'm pretty terrified of side effects so I plopped myself in bed and slept a lot. I did end up with a low grade fever - and really the only way I noticed was because I got so tired after being up to water my plants  Lasted maybe 12 hours.
> 
> The arm pain was excruciating yesterday though. I could barely get out of bed because everything just kinda pulled at my arm, and, yeah. That was after ice and moving it a lot on Wednesday. So, if you have bony arms, maybe expect that LOL
> 
> ...


Yeah, I talked to my dad about it, he’s going to check and see what we need to do. ^^


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 9, 2021)

I haven't got anything yet, but I will eventually. My mom was pushing for me to get it this week. They had a local thing at the one pharmacy, and it was like "sign up between these dates"...and I just knew it was going to be a cluster-f, so I didn't want to do it yet. Registration was literally supposed to be open for 10 full days, and it was already full in two. So...yeah, that's exactly what I expected. I'd rather wait until there isn't a line of a thousand people.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 9, 2021)

I just got my first dose on Wednesday.  The needle didn't hurt at all (and I hate getting shots). Edit: I have gotten the Pfizer one, had a sore arm and a headache.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 9, 2021)

haven't been vaccinated yet, in my country the vaccines have been only available to people over the age of 60 and for people who work in hospitals and such

most likely, i will probably get the vaccine til late 2021-early 2022


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 9, 2021)

An update since I last posted here- I am currently signed up to get my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine tomorrow afternoon! I usually hate needles but I'm actually not nervous at all to get the shot tomorrow, probably because getting covid is far scarier in my mind since I live with my parents and my mom has a medical condition that puts her more at risk to serious complications if she got covid. im super relieved that my whole family will soon be vaccinated- my sister also got her first dose of Pfizer a few days ago, and my dad got the Moderna one last week.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm officially 6 days away from the 2 week mark post second Moderna dose. I'm just ready for the full benefits so, so much!


----------



## Moonlight. (Apr 9, 2021)

got my first dose of the moderna vaccine last friday, 2nd dose is scheduled for the 30th. had some rough symptoms but nothing compared to when i had coronavirus tbh.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 9, 2021)

I plan on getting the vaccine (preferably the Johnson & Johnson or Oxford one), just need to find a time to do it. My wife however is fully vaccinated and didn't have any sort of side effects from the one she took. I also know many other people between family and clients at work that took it without any sort of side effects so I feel confident that it is safe to use at this point.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 9, 2021)

MasterM64 said:


> I plan on getting the vaccine (preferably the Johnson & Johnson or Oxford one), just need to find a time to do it. My wife however is fully vaccinated and didn't have any sort of side effects from the one she took. I also know many other people between family and clients at work that took it without any sort of side effects so I feel confident that it is safe to use at this point.


I had the side effects with Moderna shot 2 (100/101 fever, slight chills, day long headache) and couldn't work. However, it wasn't the worst I've ever felt in my life. I never felt unsure or worried about my choice based on the symptoms. I'd say they were mild because I knew they could happen. No matter what, it's worth it to me!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 9, 2021)

Blueskyy said:


> I had the side effects with Moderna shot 2 (100/101 fever, slight chills, day long headache) and couldn't work. However, it wasn't the worst I've ever felt in my life. I never felt unsure or worried about my choice based on the symptoms. I'd say they were mild because I knew they could happen. No matter what, it's worth it to me!



Glad to hear that you made it through ok! I think it is worth it at this point too, especially if it means us all getting rid of the masks sooner and things returning to normal. Nothing more annoying than having to turn around because you forgot the mask in the car. xD


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 9, 2021)

I am in full support of the vaccine, statistically, it is safer than contracting the virus of course, and is a key step to getting over this particular pandemic. My family members are all getting it including one of my brothers with a rare and serve disability (although he has to get the Pfizer, not the Astrenzenca due to the fact he has had a scary past with respiratory issues).  As for myself, I hope to get into the next dose but I am not in the priority range to get it and there are 0 cases here so I am not in a rush either. It would still be nice to get it done sooner rather than later in case we get cases so that I can still visit my family and look after my brother. I also don't believe I am one of the people more likely to experience side effects as a result of getting it (I don't have hayfever or other things to suggest that I have an over-active immune system that would make me experience side-effects from the vaccine) so that is a bonus. Not really afraid of needles or injections either but that is only because I have gotten a lot of them over the last few years.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 9, 2021)

MasterM64 said:


> Glad to hear that you made it through ok! I think it is worth it at this point too, especially if it means us all getting rid of the masks sooner and things returning to normal. Nothing more annoying than having to turn around because you forgot the mask in the car. xD


I know! I did that today. My team at work had a picnic lunch with a few kids that once a special prize from an event and I was so caught up in carrying things back into the building that I walked for about 30 seconds with my mask around my wrist ha


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 9, 2021)

MasterM64 said:


> Glad to hear that you made it through ok! I think it is worth it at this point too, especially if it means us all getting rid of the masks sooner and things returning to normal. Nothing more annoying than having to turn around because you forgot the mask in the car. xD


Just to add to what has been said about side effects- you are only likely to experience them if you have an over-active immune system. When you get the virus you are given some of the same properties as the virus itself so that your body can learn how to fight them which means that if you did contract the virus, your body would know what to do and it wouldn't be an issue. Side effects from the vaccine will most likely be experienced if you have an immune system that sends too many white blood cells and goes into over-drive protecting you from the properties- this is not at all an issue if this happens but it just means you might get some headaches, fever, chills etc. So, if you have hayfever or allergies you are likely to experience some side-effects from the vaccine, again not a big deal and doesn't cause any issues (just side-effects) but I guess it's just a bit of info in case anyone else who may be reading is worried.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 9, 2021)

I’m wondering, does anyone here support mandatory vaccines or would you say it’s more of a personal choice? I can honestly see certain jobs requiring this vaccine in the near future.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m wondering, does anyone here support mandatory vaccines or would you say it’s more of a personal choice? I can honestly see certain jobs requiring this vaccine in the near future.


I would love if everyone was required to get vaccinated. They already do it for school. Why should work and travel be any different? Proof of vaccination should be required to enter any building.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m wondering, does anyone here support mandatory vaccines or would you say it’s more of a personal choice? I can honestly see certain jobs requiring this vaccine in the near future.


I do. The only way we're ever going to return to some sort of normality is if we're all vaccinated and the more the better I say. Personally I'm tired of hearing from those who don't want it because they don't trust the science and think they know better than the scientists who have spent years studying diseases, genetics and all manner of scientific subjects most of us have no idea about.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 10, 2021)

My age group isn't up for another couple months but last week I did register myself on a standby list for my City so fingers crossed that I maybe can get it a bit sooner. As I work in the travel industry and basically my entire industry is dependent on people getting vaccinated, I would love to see these vaccinations speed up even more ._.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m wondering, does anyone here support mandatory vaccines or would you say it’s more of a personal choice? I can honestly see certain jobs requiring this vaccine in the near future.


My stance on vaccine mandates is rather complicated.

On one hand, we want as many people as vaccinated as possible.  And by mandating them, we will have no choice to get the vaccine, whereas the process could be a lot slower if they remain optional.  By mandating vaccines, it could very well make the pandemic end considerably quicker.  

. . . 

However, on the other hand, vaccine mandates can come with potential issues:

*Issue #1: Protests.* 
By mandating vaccines, this could cause an onslaught of public complaints like "IT'S MY CHOICE!!!", "THE VACCINE IS RISKY", etc.etc. and this could cause things to get ugly with drama and whatnot.

*Issue #2: Allergies.* 
Now, I don't know if this is true or not, but I heard there could be people who are allergic to the vaccines, and forcing them to get it could cause server allergic reactions and severe side effects.

*Issue #3: Inability To.*
No, I am not talking about people who are just not eligible by age yet, as we all know that this vaccine will just take some time to get rolled out to everyone.
I am talking about other issues that will contribute to a person's inability/ineligibility to.  Take myself for example: There is a good chance that I will be unable to get vaccinated until this pandemic is even over, because my grandma told me that you have to have an ID to be able to do so, which I will not be able to get until this pandemic is over. I heard from a fellow Texan that passports will work as a piece of identification, but I do not have that either (let's be honest: I don't see myself traveling out of the US ever in my life, let alone anytime soon)
But I also heard from another person on this thread that some other alternatives can work.  My dad (me and my brother still live with him) will just have to see what we have to do.  I do have reasons why it wouldn't hurt to wait, but ultimately it's probably best to get the vaccine as soon as possible.  There are other issues that may contribute to this too (like not having transportation), but the one I just explained is probably the biggest one.

While I  *HIGHLY RECOMMEND* people to get this vaccine, I feel like trying to *FORCE* people to get this vaccine against their will, before they are ready to, or before they are even able to is a bit...insensitive for lack of better words.  We don't know what type of situations people are in.  If vaccine mandates are instituted before I can get my ID (providing what my grandma said is true and I wouldn't have another way), I am gonna get very upset, because if what my grandma said is true, I would be in quite the predicament, especially if you need proof of vaccination to enter the DMV.  See the issue?  You have to do *this* to do *that*, but you have to do* that* to do *this*.  This is a prime example of a catch-22 situation.

If they do mandate the vaccines, I hope that IDs or anything of the sort will not be required anymore, as some people do not have or are unable to obtain such a tool yet.

. . . 

Then again, like I said in the beginning, I feel like mandating vaccines will probably be the push we all need to end this pandemic as soon as possible.  If face masks are mandatory, then why shouldn't vaccines be?  Face masks are not even the main key to stopping this pandemic, whereas the vaccines ARE.

In conclusion, I do support, and don't support vaccine mandates at the same time.


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 10, 2021)

I support vaccine mandates. I don’t understand anyone’s point in being a cry baby about it when they already have to show proof of vaccines for their children to go to school. Maybe not needed _everywhere_ but I think it makes total sense for them to be required at places like the airport. I feel like I have a lot more to say about it but I’ll leave it at that lol


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 10, 2021)

I don’t support government mandates on anything. The government shouldn’t be forcing people to do anything they don’t want to do. This includes vaccines. I also have an issue with schools requiring certain vaccines. I actually got away with not getting the check-up in eleventh grade, somehow, which I believe is required for US schools. They sent the papers multiple times to the home address, and nothing ever came from it. To get back on topic, I would definitely not be okay with  requiring vaccines to enter their buildings. People need to shop and people need groceries. There are delivery options available, but people need to work. I don’t think requiring them for work is fair at all, as people need an income source in order to survive. Mandates in general do more harm than good.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t support government mandates on anything. The government shouldn’t be forcing people to do anything they don’t want to do. This includes vaccines. I also have an issue with schools requiring certain vaccines. I actually got away with not getting the check-up in eleventh grade, somehow, which I believe is required for US schools. They sent the papers multiple times to the home address, and nothing ever came from it. To get back on topic, I would definitely not be okay with  requiring vaccines to enter their buildings. People need to shop and people need groceries. There are delivery options available, but people need to work. I don’t think requiring them for work is fair at all, as people need an income source in order to survive. Mandates in general do more harm than good.


It’s better to get vaccinated than to have to shut down your whole business because your employees all caught covid.


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 10, 2021)

I think Shawna summed it up quite nicely. In an ideal world, we'd have vaccine mandates. In reality, vaccine mandates also would require a list of valid exceptions, because there are various circumstances that call for exceptions. And no, not believing in the science is not an exception. And not wanting to get vaccinated "because I don't want to" is also not a valid reason. You must have an actual, legitimate reason that would qualify you for an exception. To be blunt, getting the population vaccinated is more important than someone's own personal feelings of "I just don't trust it" or "meh I'm good, I don't want it" or things like that.

What I'm saying is a blanket statement for many vaccinations in general, covid and otherwise. Can you imagine if a bunch of college students were just like "meh, I'm good, I don't need the meningitis vaccine"? Absolute chaos.

tl;dr vaccine mandates with a list of legitimate exceptions should be done


----------



## ting1984 (Apr 10, 2021)

Now fully vaccinated!  Got my second dose yesterday.  In the last 24 hours, no side effects except some awful arm pain at the site of injection.  I took some Aleve for it.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 10, 2021)

Mariah said:


> It’s better to get vaccinated than to have to shut down your whole business because your employees all caught covid.


I couldn’t have put it better myself.

Although I’d like to add that getting vaccinated is also better than potentially ending up in hospital on a ventilator or worse... dying.

I just don’t understand how some can’t come to the same logical reasons and get vaccinated not just for themselves but for those they love and care about as well.


----------



## Neb (Apr 10, 2021)

I just got my first dose ten minutes ago. The vaccination clinic in my small county is packed, but they’ve gotten very efficient. I didn’t even feel the needle!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 10, 2021)

Just got the first dose of Pfizer this afternoon! The initial shot didn't hurt at all and I barely felt the needle, but on my way home my arm started getting sore and still is sore now. They told me it was normal and over the next few days it may hurt a little more. I'm not too worried though, I'm just really thankful I was able to get it today!


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 10, 2021)

Not yet and not even close. Here in the Netherlands they're expecting younger and low risk people to get their first vaccin in july at best, but realistically probably not even by the end of summer...


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 10, 2021)

jefflomacy said:


> Doesn't sound like much fun. I've only had the first dose so far but I was in a hurry when I posted earlier. I'll follow up a bit more now. I've been feeling straight up dead tired and heavy ever since roughly 72 hours after my shot of Pfizer. Has anyone else experienced this here? The clinical trial seems to suggest it is very common, with 63% of people reporting some level of fatigue: https://www.fda.gov/media/144245/download



Can confirm this is true - Two of my friends got their vaccines so far, and both of them had to take a day off work after they got the shots because they just straight up didn’t feel well. Both of them are very athletic too and rarely get sick.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 10, 2021)

I've come to change my vote because I got vaccinated today. It was the Janssen one, so I only needed one dose.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m wondering, does anyone here support mandatory vaccines or would you say it’s more of a personal choice? I can honestly see certain jobs requiring this vaccine in the near future.


I agree with @Shawna and @KrazyKarp that it is complicated. Unlike other vaccines that have been in circulation for decades, the COVID vaccines are still relatively new and so there are still unknowns. When I received my first dose, they gave us paperwork explaining that the vaccine we were receiving (Moderna) was still not FDA approved, so they were basically warning us that we were shouldering the responsibility if we had any serious side effects. And that was a risk I was willing to take, but do I think others should be forced to? No, not yet.

Once there is more data, more experience with the vaccine, and it is fully approved, then I would have no problem if it became mandated along with obvious exceptions made based on people's medical histories, etc.

Vaccines have done so much good, literally making serious illnesses of the past practically non-existent in modern day society. They have a good track record, so while I can't make anybody get the vaccine, I think it would be in everybody's benefit to do so.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 10, 2021)

Shawna said:


> My stance on vaccine mandates is rather complicated.
> 
> On one hand, we want as many people as vaccinated as possible.  And by mandating them, we will have no choice to get the vaccine, whereas the process could be a lot slower if they remain optional.  By mandating vaccines, it could very well make the pandemic end considerably quicker.
> 
> ...


I was skimming through some recent posts when I saw this one and just wanted to comment on two things-

first let me start off by saying I also live in Texas and just got vaccinated through HEB and I didn't have to show any form of ID! Here is the link where I signed up- link. Once you sign up they will send you paperwork which will only ask for insurance if you have any.  Also in person they did not ask me for my ID and just wanted to see my insurance card.  I live in a big city so snagging an appointment online was kind of like trying to buy the celeste plush from the shop here on the forums (lmao), but don't get discouraged and keep refreshing the page until you get one.


next about being allergic to vaccines- when I was in like middle school or entering high school I was required to get vaccinated for Hepatitis B or A (I honestly forget) and it required one shot + one booster shot. I got the first shot and actually did end up having bad side effects (possible allergic reaction). Either way my mom didn't want me getting the second dose and _my doctor agreed_, so my doctor wrote a note to the state and I got an official document to give the school saying I was excused from getting the vaccine due to medical reasons.

*TLDR;* there is already a way to be excused from mandatory vaccines if your doctor agrees if it is harmful to your health, and thus I think this can be applied to the COVID vaccine if necessary if it also becomes mandatory.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 10, 2021)

I won't be eligible until July, or possibly later. I honestly won't be rushing to get it either since it's pretty low risk that I'll encounter the virus. But I will do it to counter the non-believers and anti-vaxxers lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 11, 2021)

My grandpa, age 82 (or 83? D; ) finally got his first injection! 
He didn't feel too well after, but now he's doing fine. I just hope he won't have any bad effects..


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 11, 2021)

I got my vaccine yesterday (J&J) and i am absolutely feeling like crap. Muscle aches, headache, exhausted, chills but it’s totally worth it. I’ll take feeling like crap for a weekend over getting covid or bringing it home to my family any day. It feels nice to be able to be this much closer to the other side of this pandemic.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 11, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> I got my vaccine yesterday (J&J) and i am absolutely feeling like crap. Muscle aches, headache, exhausted, chills but it’s totally worth it. I’ll take feeling like crap for a weekend over getting covid or bringing it home to my family any day. It feels nice to be able to be this much closer to the other side of this pandemic.


Hope you feel better soon! Congrats on the vaccine  
still waiting on my letter through the post - it’s starting to feel like the golden ticket from Charlie and the chocolate factory haha. I can’t wait to get my vaccine, the only thing I’m slightly worried about are the side effects but I’m usually okay with vaccines so hopefully I’ll be fine!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 11, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I've come to change my vote because I got vaccinated today. It was the Janssen one, so I only needed one dose.


Yeah, I'm aching everywhere now. I'm sure I'll be fine in a few days, though?
Edit: Now the chills have happened and I had put on a coat.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 11, 2021)

So, my mom and I have been texting back and forth about the vaccines, and she said that my grandparents on her side of the family have gotten their 2nd vaccine shots this passed Monday.  This means that both sets of my grandparents are fully vaccinated!  ♥


----------



## Antonio (Apr 11, 2021)

Guess who got vaccinated? I did, eeeeee.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 11, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Hope you feel better soon! Congrats on the vaccine  ❤
> still waiting on my letter through the post - it’s starting to feel like the golden ticket from Charlie and the chocolate factory haha. I can’t wait to get my vaccine, the only thing I’m slightly worried about are the side effects but I’m usually okay with vaccines so hopefully I’ll be fine! ☺



Thank you After a long day and a half, I am feeling much better! I still have a lingering headache that's pretty rough and my arm is sore, but no fever, no chills, no sweats so I think I'm on the up and up! They are like golden tickets aren't they? I feel so lucky to have gotten one so early and quickly. I was really worried about the side effects too and it was a pretty rough weekend, but overall it wasn't the worst "sick" i've felt. I hope you get yours soon and I hope it doesn't knock you down like it did me!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 12, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> Thank you After a long day and a half, I am feeling much better! I still have a lingering headache that's pretty rough and my arm is sore, but no fever, no chills, no sweats so I think I'm on the up and up! They are like golden tickets aren't they? I feel so lucky to have gotten one so early and quickly. I was really worried about the side effects too and it was a pretty rough weekend, but overall it wasn't the worst "sick" i've felt. I hope you get yours soon and I hope it doesn't knock you down like it did me!


Congrats on getting vaccinated, and I hope the side effects are going away for you. <333


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 12, 2021)

I was supposed to get my first dose sometime last week but I ended up having to reschedule it so I just, finally, got my first dose yesterday!  For a few hours my arm felt like someone had punched me really hard and then it went away for the most part. Other than that, I’ve been fine  I’m slightly nervous for the second dose though since I’ve heard that one is where you usually have more side effects.  gEtvAcCinAtEd


----------



## amemome (Apr 12, 2021)

I got my first dose and besides some bad muscle aching the day after, I'm feeling good! I gave my arm a good massage and did some weight lifting and I think it helped with the aching. Hope everyone else getting their vax have little to no side effects!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 12, 2021)

Its now been almost 48 hours since I got the first dose of Pfizer and I feel great. I had some arm soreness Saturday and Sunday but its mostly gone today. I did have a migraine yesterday but I'm not sure if the vaccine caused it since I regularly get migraines (I take prescription meds for it). 

But yeah my arm pain is currently at a 1 and I feel fine otherwise. After I got the shot on Saturday I moved my arm around _a lot_ so maybe that helped reduce the pain. I also made sure not to sleep on the arm that got the shot since apparently that can make your arm hurt very badly the next day. Overall I had a neutral experience, and I'm curious to see how I react to the second dose since that one is suppose to be pretty intense lol


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 12, 2021)

So, I've been trying to keep up-to-date on whether the vaccines prevent transmission, and I have not seen anything solid.

Taken from the CDC website, emphasis mine:


> A growing body of evidence suggests that fully vaccinated people are less likely to have asymptomatic infection and _potentially_ less likely to transmit SARS-CoV-2 to others. However, _further investigation is ongoing_.



I hope everyone continues taking preventive measures to protect those who haven't yet been, or can't be, vaccinated.

If anyone has any nice, promising information on it, I'd love the reassurance!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2021)

I just got my first Pfizer shot.
Yes, it did hurt. I do have quite a low pain tolerance though and I’m sure I’m going to swell up.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 12, 2021)

Soti said:


> So, I've been trying to keep up-to-date on whether the vaccines prevent transmission, and I have not seen anything solid.
> 
> Taken from the CDC website, emphasis mine:
> 
> ...



I don't think it prevents transmission. I'm pretty sure the vaccine just makes you less likely to get sick, and if you do get sick, you're far less likely to get seriously sick or die. If you are vaccinated but manage to get COVID, you will still probably be able to spread it to others. This is why I highly encourage everyone to keep wearing masks even after getting vaccinated. Until we get enough people around the world vaccinated for it, COVID will still be a risk.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 12, 2021)

In Australia, the whole vaccine thing is very slow because we almost have zero new cases everyday. Some days we might get 1 or 2 but we are doing ridiculously better than most countries right now, so only vulnerable and front line workers are getting vaccined. So I won’t be getting the vaccine for a least 6 months or so. We are very blessed not having to suffer from serious COVID cases, and I am so thankful for my country.


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 12, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't think it prevents transmission. I'm pretty sure the vaccine just makes you less likely to get sick, and if you do get sick, you're far less likely to get seriously sick or die. If you are vaccinated but manage to get COVID, you will still probably be able to spread it to others. This is why I highly encourage everyone to keep wearing masks even after getting vaccinated. Until we get enough people around the world vaccinated for it, COVID will still be a risk.


Thanks. That's what I thought, but I haven't heard anybody acknowledging that. It makes me worry because I hear people talking about being vaccinated and being "all good". And I feel like a jerk for turning down visits even after both shots are complete, but I've got a baby to keep safe. D:


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 12, 2021)

Shawna said:


> Congrats on getting vaccinated, and I hope the side effects are going away for you. <333


Thank you! The side effects have officially worn off. I did feel them for what seems like more than most people. I started feeling the effects Saturday evening which was the same day I got the vaccine. Then all that night, sunday, and then i thought I was over it, but i had a surprise chill/sweats earlier at work. it was short lived and I have felt great since.  My arm still hurts though. I have used my arm quite a lot and have been moving it around, but unfortunately when I was sick the other night I kept turning over and sleeping on it which I don't think helped haha.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

Soti said:


> So, I've been trying to keep up-to-date on whether the vaccines prevent transmission, and I have not seen anything solid.
> 
> Taken from the CDC website, emphasis mine:
> 
> ...


I keep hearing this where the vaccine doesn't prevent transmission. It begs the question: If we can still carry the virus despite being vaccinated, then how can it be fully eradicated? Of course, the situation is still evolving very rapidly and information is limited (at the time of this post at least), so we're gonna have to wait for more evidence on this. We should use this thread to post more credible information and keep people informed.


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 13, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I keep hearing this where the vaccine doesn't prevent transmission. It begs the question: If we can still carry the virus despite being vaccinated, then how can it be fully eradicated? Of course, the situation is still evolving very rapidly and information is limited (at the time of this post at least), so we're gonna have to wait for more evidence on this. We should use this thread to post more credible information and keep people informed.



Don't quote me on this but from my understanding of the vaccines, the percent they are effective is in relation to how likely you will be to catch Covid-19 if you come into contact with it. For example, with the Phizer vaccine, if you were fully vaccinated with it and came into conact with someone with Covid-19, there is a 95% chance you would not catch covid-19 from them, but a 5% chance you would. I'm pretty sure, even if you have the vaccine and catch covid, you can still transmit it, but the job of the vaccine is not to exclusively stop  transmission, but to stop people from catching it in the first plus from others, thus limiting/preventing them/more people from speading it.


----------



## ting1984 (Apr 13, 2021)

Update on my second Pfizer vax that I got on Friday: I did develop a large arm rash yesterday.  It's hot and sore.  But that localized reaction is still the only side effect I've had from it.  I read it's not uncommon to develop an arm rash a few days after the vax.  Not a big deal at all.


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 13, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I keep hearing this where the vaccine doesn't prevent transmission. It begs the question: If we can still carry the virus despite being vaccinated, then how can it be fully eradicated? Of course, the situation is still evolving very rapidly and information is limited (at the time of this post at least), so we're gonna have to wait for more evidence on this. We should use this thread to post more credible information and keep people informed.


I agree! Nobody should be too quick to say in either direction whether it works to end transmission or not; we just don't know. That's why I like to advocate for caution while it's being looked into. Interesting you have people stating it like it's a fact that it doesn't while I'm seeing people ignore the possibility completely. I'm hoping for some evidence that it does prevent transmission; it would make life so much easier.

Concerning full eradication, I read some pessimistic news that herd-immunity isn't looking super likely at the moment due to a number of factors. (Found the article!) I think it's a worthwhile read. Honestly, I hope we can get it under control. Otherwise, we may have to wait until the virus eventually evolves enough to not kill its hosts. :x


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 14, 2021)

Quick update, US put temporary halt on J&J vaccine... looks likes there’s a lot of concern over serious adverse events - 6 reported bloot clot cases and one person died from it - with those being impacted all women


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 14, 2021)

I received my second dose of the Pfizer vaccine today.I have the same soreness in the upper arm that I did from the first dose but I haven't experienced any other side effects so far.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 14, 2021)

So, apparently now they say that people who are pregnant 4 month and up are at risk and can get the vaccine..
I don't know if I should get it or not. It's Pfizer, but I'm honestly scared that it will hurt my unborn child somehow. 
My doctor said I should do it, but my Mom told me that in Germany, the doctor say to not do it when you're pregnant
so now I don't know what to do, aaaaah T-T

I don't need it THAT badly, since I barely leave the house, but at the same time at least I would have it already? 
I don't know what to do U-U


----------



## justina (Apr 14, 2021)

I debated a lot whether I should share my opinion in this thread, but right now I would like to wait to get the shot. The vaccines are very new and it hasn’t been 6 months of the general population having them yet. I personally would like to see longer term data (at least 6 months of the general population having it) so I am able to see how effective it seems to be once everyone has it. I will also admit that the fact that you can’t sue if something goes wrong, like if you get an allergic reaction or something concerns me. I’m not against the shot I just want to see a little long term data before I decide to get it. By the summer it’ll have been 6 months since the first healthcare workers and elderly have gotten it and I will probably end up getting it then.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 14, 2021)

justina said:


> I debated a lot whether I should share my opinion in this thread, but right now I would like to wait to get the shot. The vaccines are very new and it hasn’t been 6 months of the general population having them yet. I personally would like to see longer term data (at least 6 months of the general population having it) so I am able to see how effective it seems to be once everyone has it. I will also admit that the fact that you can’t sue if something goes wrong, like if you get an allergic reaction or something concerns me. I’m not against the shot I just want to see a little long term data before I decide to get it. By the summer it’ll have been 6 months since the first healthcare workers and elderly have gotten it and I will probably end up getting it then.



Well there are a lot of times and places you’ll be in the position of signing a liability waiver. I’ve signed them to go into haunted houses. You also are presented with liability papers before any medical procedures. And i’m not a legal expert, but i don’t think you have to sign anything you don’t agree with. It’s like just because they hand you the form doesn’t mean you have to sign it and i’m not sure if they’re turning away people for not signing, but i don’t know maybe they are in some places. Again, you’ve listed your reasons of not getting it so that’s cool, but i just think the liability waiver is silly because it’s a very common thing and even if you sign it, you can sue and people have and people have won. So I just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> So, apparently now they say that people who are pregnant 4 month and up are at risk and can get the vaccine..
> I don't know if I should get it or not. It's Pfizer, but I'm honestly scared that it will hurt my unborn child somehow.
> My doctor said I should do it, but my Mom told me that in Germany, the doctor say to not do it when you're pregnant
> so now I don't know what to do, aaaaah T-T
> ...


Personally, I'd rather hold it off. If data is limited for certain groups of people (in this case, people who are pregnant), it's best to wait and see the situation unfold. The vaccines to fight the virus are still new and we still haven't known the long term effects after getting the shot. I'm not saying that I'm against vaccines, but it's important to do deep research on this subject. There's lots of misinformation floating around on the internet so tread carefully. It's also vital to have critical thinking which I think everyone should have and ask yourself some of these questions: Is this a credible website? Is the person who posted this information have any credentials? Do they post sources that are from credible websites to back up their claims? Is this information recently updated or is it from last year (this last question is really important as the situation is always changing)?

Once again, I'm not scaring you to not get a vaccine but rather make informed, rational decisions outside of what you see in the news media. Please stay safe out there with your baby.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 14, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> So, apparently now they say that people who are pregnant 4 month and up are at risk and can get the vaccine..
> I don't know if I should get it or not. It's Pfizer, but I'm honestly scared that it will hurt my unborn child somehow.
> My doctor said I should do it, but my Mom told me that in Germany, the doctor say to not do it when you're pregnant
> so now I don't know what to do, aaaaah T-T
> ...



i think in terms of pregnant women, the reason they are saying after 4 months is probably because by then most of the most important physical developments (like the major organs) in the fetus are well underway, and there is less chance of danger to it.

of course it is a scary time, so I understand I he concern and in this case do think it is a difficult decision. I am very very ‘pro vaccine’ if that is a thing and I still think it would be a difficult decision

I will say my friend who had her baby last week had the vaccine on the recommendation of her doctor in part because they believe like with other vaccines given during pregnancy that some of the immunity will pass on to the baby. Her case is only one, but her baby is beautiful and perfectly healthy. That doesn’t mean it is right for you, but you are not the only one being advised this way.

I think a good option if you trust and like your doctor for you is that you could ask your doctor for more information about the studies (though somewhat limited) of the vaccine effects in pregnant women. And if you trust and believe in your doctor’s expertise, ask her to speak honestly with you on the subject and give you a better understanding of the risks and benefits. (I know unfortunately not all doctors can be trusted, but I hope yours is a good one.)

in terms of the difference in rules in Germany, I think it is hard to draw conclusions, it may be related to a variety of differences there, from how they regulate and test vaccines (do they require domestic testing results before approval for sensitive groups for example?) to COVID being better controlled there (as many countries have compared to the us, though I am not informed on the status of Germany’s pandemic response)

sounds like you are being very safe anyway. So I think whether you decide to get the vaccine now or later (when the baby is bigger and more developed) or not until after you give birth, you are doing your best to protect your baby.

sorry for the long response! I can’t say how I would choose in your position, but I sympathize greatly, having become a mother only last year myself


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 14, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> ---


Yeah, that's what I also thought. It's the first time I'm pregnant and it's a wonder that it even happened, with my conditions..
so I really do not want to lose it and there is so little resources so far. 



WaileaNoRei said:


> ---


Oh, it's nice to see a pro vaccine person and it's actually really good to see that even someone who is pro for it, thinks
it's a difficult decision. Sadly the doctor I talked to is just a replacement for the doctor I normally see, because my main 
doctor is actually pregnant aswell, haha. So.. it was the first time I've seen her but she looked pretty trustworthy, yet
again she gave me a cream for my skin that is apparently not so good to take for pregnant women, so meh.
I guess I will talk to my gynecologist about it, what he thinks but I think I can wait with it. It's true, why should I get it
right now, if I barely meet people anyways, my boyfriend is also super save when he's around people and in my part
of the country it's pretty low in term of cases currently.. so yes. Instead of stressing myself over it, I will just wait and
see how things are going to develope. And if I really feel like I see a lot of people and should get it, then I will do it.
Latest when I delivered my baby and have the right to get vaccinated, I will do it!


----------



## Merielle (Apr 14, 2021)

Ugh I'm so happy, my mom and I finally got our appointments to get our first dose!!  It's a couple weeks from now, but our appointments are back-to-back and we've been trying to get ahold of an appointment since our group opened up for vaccinations here.  I can't wait; I don't think I've ever been so excited to get a shot in my life.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 14, 2021)

Got my first dose of Pfizer last week and my second dose has been scheduled for the end of April! I had the arm soreness, but it was very localized.


----------



## justina (Apr 14, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> Well there are a lot of times and places you’ll be in the position of signing a liability waiver. I’ve signed them to go into haunted houses. You also are presented with liability papers before any medical procedures. And i’m not a legal expert, but i don’t think you have to sign anything you don’t agree with. It’s like just because they hand you the form doesn’t mean you have to sign it and i’m not sure if they’re turning away people for not signing, but i don’t know maybe they are in some places. Again, you’ve listed your reasons of not getting it so that’s cool, but i just think the liability waiver is silly because it’s a very common thing and even if you sign it, you can sue and people have and people have won. So I just wanted to throw that out there.


I didn’t think that getting the shot and refusing to sign liability was a possibility. But I will look into it, thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Livia (Apr 20, 2021)

No one cares but I just got my second shot. I will update when I start feeling symptoms. Last time it didn't start until a few hours after.


----------



## artwis (Apr 20, 2021)

Well, i live in Brazil, so... 

Probably in december, next year ill get the vaccine. Right now my father and both grandmothers were vaccinated


----------



## oak (Apr 20, 2021)

I am able to sign up for my vaccine this Thursday but the wait list is so long I'll probably get vaccinated in June/July best case scenario.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 20, 2021)

So, if I don't absolutely have to show an ID, I may get my first vaccine dose this Friday.  My dad is going to try to explain my situation to them.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2021



Livia said:


> No one cares but I just got my second shot. I will update when I start feeling symptoms. Last time it didn't start until a few hours after.


Aww of course we care <3333


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 20, 2021)

I finally got my first dose the other day and now I'm waiting for the second one. All I experiences was a little bit of soreness that comes with getting any vaccine so I'm hopeful I won't have too crazy of side effects with the second dose.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 20, 2021)

Shawna said:


> So, if I don't absolutely have to show an ID, I may get my first vaccine dose this Friday.  My dad is going to try to explain my situation to them.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2021
> 
> ...


I didn’t have to show an ID.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 21, 2021)

Mariah said:


> I didn’t have to show an ID.


That’s good to hear, 
yeah I’ve been hearing from some people that they didn’t have to show one.


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 21, 2021)

Just got my first round of Moderna about 30 minutes ago!


----------



## Livia (Apr 21, 2021)

Livia said:


> No one cares but I just got my second shot. I will update when I start feeling symptoms. Last time it didn't start until a few hours after.


Last night I was tired and dizzy. Today my arm is really sore and it has a bruise on it. I’m also still tired and I have a slight headache.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 21, 2021)

Had to come back to change my vote to fully vaccinated.

I had a much easier time with this one than the first (I got Pfizer). This time around, my arm was a little sore, but fine by the end of the weekend, and I was very tired on Sunday (I got the shot Saturday morning). No headache and I didn't get the metallic taste like the last time.


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 21, 2021)

Livia said:


> Last night I was tired and dizzy. Today my arm is really sore and it has a bruise on it. I’m also still tired and I have a slight headache.


Oh dear. I hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 21, 2021)

Livia said:


> Last night I was tired and dizzy. Today my arm is really sore and it has a bruise on it. I’m also still tired and I have a slight headache.



Out of curiosity and I hope you don't mind I ask, which vaccine did you get? My mother just got her first Pfizer shot earlier this week, and is also feeling tired and has sore arm. My dad also got Pfizer but interestingly enough has no reactions to it whatsoever. A friend of mine got J&J's before it's put on halt in the US. She said for her the side effects almost immediately kicked in; started from a really sore arm to leg pain, to fatigue, fever, and other flu like symptoms that lasted 4 days.... I heard the mRNA vaccines though will have more side effects showing after the second shot. 

Since my state is now opened up vaccine to everyone aged 16 and above, I've been diligently refreshing the CVS page every 2 hours starting from 12am. Finally i was able to book an appointment when I refreshed at 6am yesterday. I'm getting the moderna shot this Friday.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm fully vaccinated, got my 2nd shot on March 12th.  The one I got was Pfizer,  I had no reaction to either dose, other than my arm being a little sore where the shot was given.


----------



## Livia (Apr 21, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Out of curiosity and I hope you don't mind I ask, which vaccine did you get? My mother just got her first Pfizer shot earlier this week, and is also feeling tired and has sore arm. My dad also got Pfizer but interestingly enough has no reactions to it whatsoever. A friend of mine got J&J's before it's put on halt in the US. She said for her the side effects almost immediately kicked in; started from a really sore arm to leg pain, to fatigue, fever, and other flu like symptoms that lasted 4 days.... I heard the mRNA vaccines though will have more side effects showing after the second shot.
> 
> Since my state is now opened up vaccine to everyone aged 16 and above, I've been diligently refreshing the CVS page every 2 hours starting from 12am. Finally i was able to book an appointment when I refreshed at 6am yesterday. I'm getting the moderna shot this Friday.


I got Pfizer. My dad also got both doses of Pfizer and he only had a sore arm.  my mom got both doses of moderna and on the second dose she was tired, had a headache, and had swollen lymph nodes. I also have swollen lymph nodes now. 

Good luck on your vaccine!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2021)

only certain groups are being vaccinated at this point where i live. not sure when exactly i will be able to get the vaccine but i'll take it as soon as i'm allowed


----------



## Livia (Apr 22, 2021)

Livia said:


> Last night I was tired and dizzy. Today my arm is really sore and it has a bruise on it. I’m also still tired and I have a slight headache.



Today I woke up covered in sweat, so I may have had a fever last night. I have more energy than I did yesterday. My arm is still sore and my lymph nodes are still swollen.

I meant to write this as an edit to my post, but accidentally  replied instead

later edit: I now have a rash on my left arm a couple inches under the injection site. I’m a mess lol


----------



## Shawna (Apr 22, 2021)

Livia said:


> Today I woke up covered in sweat, so I may have had a fever last night. I have more energy than I did yesterday. My arm is still sore and my lymph nodes are still swollen.
> 
> I meant to write this as an edit to my post, but accidentally  replied instead


I hope your arms gets better.

I may get my first dose tomorrow (not sure which vaccine), I am not 100% sure though because my dad always has plans changing. pp


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2021)

i’m getting my 2nd pfizer dose on saturday!! i’m lowkey scared for side effects, but my dad got the pfizer shot back in january and he showed no side effects at all with both doses. i’m just hoping my side effects won’t be super bad or hoping i’ll have none at all


----------



## biibii (Apr 22, 2021)

I have a chronic illness which the medication for renders my immune system completely vulnerable and compromised. Back in early January, I was among the first outside those in the clinical trial and more specifically in my age group (18) to get vaccinated. Of course I was nervous, what if the side effects were bad? But in the end I weighed the gain over the potential loss and decided to go ahead and do it. I am extremely grateful that I did so even if when I went, the lady administering the shots questioned the validity of my condition and was wondering if I was telling the truth because I was so young. It wasn't until her supervisor recognized me as a chronic patient that she let up. Needless to say, I cried for hours after due to her rude behavior. I understand people have been faking conditions to get a dose, but just because I am young and appear healthy on the surface does not make me a liar and much less a criminal.

The second dose went fine, just minor cold-like symptoms the next day. The joint pain was the most excruciating part for me, but I pulled through and now have somewhat of protection against COVID! I am grateful that I can have a bit of weight lifted off of my shoulders.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 22, 2021)

Livia said:


> Today I woke up covered in sweat, so I may have had a fever last night. I have more energy than I did yesterday. My arm is still sore and my lymph nodes are still swollen.
> 
> I meant to write this as an edit to my post, but accidentally  replied instead
> 
> later edit: I now have a rash on my left arm a couple inches under the injection site. I’m a mess lol


I hope you feel better soon.

I just got my second dose of the Moderna vaccine about 5 hours ago, so I changed my vote to fully vaccinated. Right now, I have arm pain just like I did with the first shot, but I'm also starting to feel some mild cold symptoms. My head is throbbing ever so slightly and I feel a tiny bit light-headed. There's also a strange taste in the back of my throat. But none of that is really bad and I'm hoping it will pass quickly.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 22, 2021)

LadyDestani said:


> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I just got my second dose of the Moderna vaccine about 5 hours ago, so I changed my vote to fully vaccinated. Right now, I have arm pain just like I did with the first shot, but I'm also starting to feel some mild cold symptoms. My head is throbbing ever so slightly and I feel a tiny bit light-headed. There's also a strange taste in the back of my throat. But none of that is really bad and I'm hoping it will pass quickly.


My uncle’s partner had a “seizure” 12 hours after her second moderna. She was shaking so hard in the middle of the night.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 22, 2021)

Mariah said:


> My uncle’s partner had a “seizure” 12 hours after her second moderna. She was shaking so hard in the middle of the night.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on my symptoms throughout the night.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 23, 2021)

Changed my vote to "gotten my first dose, waiting for second dose". Just got Moderna vaccine 2 hours ago from local CVS, so far so good, no symptoms really (knock on the wood). Although it seems like the consensus is that side effects after 2nd dose is typically worse. I also heard that those who got moderna second shot seem to have more symptoms than pfizer, but the severity of the side effects also appear to be highly individualistic, so finger crossed my immune system doesn't overreact too much....


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 23, 2021)

Update: I received my second Moderna dose yesterday and today I feel awful. I have a lot of flu-like symptoms with a really bad headache, sore throat, aches and muscle stiffness, and chills. I think I have a mild fever but I haven't checked my temperature. It started to get bad last night about 6 hours or so after I got the shot. My arm also hurts at the injection spot and last night when I was trying to sleep it felt like my whole arm was on fire. But my arm is feeling a bit better today. Hopefully the rest of the side effects will go away quickly.

My husband received his second dose of Moderna as well and his only side effect is a sore arm. It really does affect everyone differently.

Still glad I got it.


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2021)

i’m getting my 2nd dose of pfizer today !!! i’m trying to drink a lot of water before my shot because the cvs email i got said that it’d reduce side effects.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 24, 2021)

got my first Pfizer does about 24 hours ago. 

so far, i've had arm soreness that seems to be starting to ease up now, but everything else seems good!  

just taking it easy today and staying hydrated and rested


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 24, 2021)

Back for another update. Two days after my second dose of Moderna and my side effects are mostly gone. I woke up last night sweating profusely but I think that was my body finally getting over the worst of it. As of this morning, I felt much better. I still have a small headache and my arm still hurts just a little bit, but all of the other side effects have passed.


----------



## Maymeows16 (Apr 24, 2021)

I got my first dose today and my arm still hurts quite a lot. It feels really sore and painful but besides that I just feel a little tired and a few minutes after the shot I was dizzy and nauseous. But that's basically it haha. It's uncomfortable for sure though o~O


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 25, 2021)

I received my second dose of Moderna on Thursday. Currently feel like a trash heap.  Between the two doses, the side effects I've experienced have included dizziness, tiredness, chills (so so cold, like I woke up in the middle of the night and had to get my heating pad cold), body aches, loss of appetite, nausea, headache, and it's made my dry eye play up, in addition to pain at the injection site. Currently sitting up in the middle of the night with a mug of peppermint tea because I feel like "reverse-snacking" (to quote lazy villagers).

Can't really comment on the injection itself, as I've had regular blood draws for medical purposes, but I guess the needle did seem fairly small. Smaller than the one they use from drawing blood at any rate, lmao. I did bleed and the pharmacist had to apply pressure to staunch the bleeding and then apply a bandage, but that is fully normal for me and it varies from person to person.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 25, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I received my second dose of Moderna on Thursday. Currently feel like a trash heap.  Between the two doses, the side effects I've experienced have included dizziness, tiredness, chills (so so cold, like I woke up in the middle of the night and had to get my heating pad cold), body aches, loss of appetite, nausea, headache, and it's made my dry eye play up, in addition to pain at the injection site. Currently sitting up in the middle of the night with a mug of peppermint tea because I feel like "reverse-snacking" (to quote lazy villagers).
> 
> Can't really comment on the injection itself, as I've had regular blood draws for medical purposes, but I guess the needle did seem fairly small. Smaller than the one they use from drawing blood at any rate, lmao. I did bleed and the pharmacist had to apply pressure to staunch the bleeding and then apply a bandage, but that is fully normal for me and it varies from person to person.


yeah I also feel like the needle was pretty small! I usually am pretty sensitive to shots but I didn't really feel much at all when I got my first moderna dose. Of course, the pain I have in my arm afterwards (especially the next day) were no joke haha

 I also heard most people have more severe side effects after the 2nd injection, and that the side effects are more noted in people who received moderna shots so I'm feeling a bit nervous... I hope you recover soon! Your body is probably just working hard to build up the immunity right now.


----------



## Tessie (Apr 26, 2021)

I got vaccinated in December, yay for being a health care professional  (not rly).
I received Pfizer, tolerated it fine. The second shot I had a very slight headache and a bit of chills 12hrs afterward but not something that would affect going to work or doing stuff. The only annoying part was just a sore arm honestly.


----------



## -Lychee- (Apr 26, 2021)

I got my first dose of the pheizer vaccine a few weeks ago with no side effects. Today I am going for my second dose. I'm pretty excited. I was told to drink lots of Gatorade or water and take some advil when I get home. I have heard that the second dose can be a real kick in the pants so I am trying to be prepared.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 26, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> yeah I also feel like the needle was pretty small! I usually am pretty sensitive to shots but I didn't really feel much at all when I got my first moderna dose. Of course, the pain I have in my arm afterwards (especially the next day) were no joke haha
> 
> I also heard most people have more severe side effects after the 2nd injection, and that the side effects are more noted in people who received moderna shots so I'm feeling a bit nervous... I hope you recover soon! Your body is probably just working hard to build up the immunity right now.



Thanks! Definitely better to have the shot side effects than the illness. I'm still experiencing pretty significant eye pain, which is causing my headache and possibly this nausea is being caused by it as well. I don't think this is a common symptom though, so I don't want my experience to dissuade anyone or make anybody nervous!

Update: I was feeling really awful this morning and ended up calling my insurance company's nurse hotline. The nurse I spoke with said I was experiencing an unusual symptom and I needed to have someone drive me to urgent care or the emergency room asap. I ended up going to my doctor's office a couple hours of later instead (don't ask) and he said that he believes it is just my sinuses getting extremely inflamed due to the vaccine. By assuming it was dry eye and treating it with warm compresses, I was actually making it worse. I hadn't actually done a warm compress today, which would explain why I was feeling better!

So I guess the main takeaway from my experience is don't use a warm compress if you get eye pain or a headache!


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2021)

i got my 2nd pfizer dose on saturday, i was expecting to have bad side effects since yknow its known that the 2nd dose has worse side effects,, but i actually feel perfectly fine! the only side effect i really have atm is my sore arm, and its not really as sore as it was the 1st dose. ive been drinking a lot of water so maybe thats why side effects are little to none. i was experiencing some nausea the same day and yesterday but not sure if it was caused by the shot :0


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Apr 26, 2021)

I got my first dose a couple of weeks ago (Moderna) and I am going to get my 2nd dose soon, I was a little nervous to get it at first but I'm glad that I am doing it.


----------



## Hanami (Apr 26, 2021)

i'm fully vaccinated now (pfizer) 
overall, the first dose was fine. for the second dose, i felt like crap... i got it on monday after work and the side effects began early tuesday morning before work. besides the sore arm that persisted for 4 days, i felt feverish and i had nausea, chills, and muscle aches for that day only and left early from work


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 26, 2021)

Just following up here. I got my second shot on Tuesday of last week, and good god did it make me sick for about 24 hours. I had a relatively high fever, chills, muscle pain, fatigue, inability to sleep, and severe thirst. Had a craving for orange juice and had none in the house so drove to a McDonalds at 5:30 AM and ordered two large orange juices and chugged them in the parking lot and was still thirsty. Then, 48 hours after the shot, I was just normal and felt great. 

So hooray, I have been fully vaccinated. Going to go do some fun things this weekend.


----------



## slzzpz (Apr 26, 2021)

Getting my second dose of Moderna this Wednesday! Hope I just get a sore arm like the first dose.


Getting Pedialyte and stuff ready just in case lol


----------



## Milleram (Apr 26, 2021)

I just got my first dose of Pfizer last Wednesday. I felt a little rundown the first night, but after 9 hours of sleep, I woke up feeling fine. The only thing was, my arm was super sore the next day. I could hardly move it! The day after, I was back to normal. I'm scheduled to get my second dose in August.


----------



## DJ_Saidez (Apr 27, 2021)

Follow-up, just got my second dose (Pfizer), already I'm noticing that it's feeling a bit more sore than the first time, maybe because I didn't get much of a chance to loosen up my arm enough, I wonder how it'll affect me taking a calculus test 2 days from now 
With the exception of my little siblings, my entire immediate family (and my grandparents who returned to Mexico) are now fully vaccinated

Edit: Got a fever and achy body the day afterwards, eased up the next day, and now (3 days after vaccine) I still have a bit of a headache


----------



## Merielle (Apr 27, 2021)

Updated my vote; I was _finally_ able to get my first dose of the Moderna vaccine today with my mom and my aunt!  Feeling fine so far, though I know the side effects may take a little while to kick in, so I'm planning on taking things easy for the next couple of days.
Edit: Little update!  My arm kinda hurts and I can't lift it very high, but otherwise I'm still doing alright.
Edit 2: Next day update!  Arm is less sore than it was last night, feeling a little generally "bleh", but nothing terrible.


----------



## slzzpz (Apr 28, 2021)

Got my second Moderna dose about 3 hours ago now. Feelin' fine, arm isn't sore.



I did hear the following day is usually worse, so I'll update then.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2021)

Received my second dose of the Moderna vaccine!  I didn’t have any side effects with the first shot and so far haven’t experienced any with the second.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 28, 2021)

I just got my second dose of the Pfizer one today. The spot were I got the shot at is starting to feel sore (but I usually do the thing my Mom told me, put rubbing alcohol over the sore and move my arm around) but so far no different from my first dose.

But I heard I might get a fever or chills.

Update 4/29: Had chills last night and now my arm is sore.
My little brother (17 years old), had his second one yesterday too and today he wasn't feeling to well.
I'll give an update on that too.

Update: He's fine now and as for me, my arm is feeling a little better.


----------



## Livia (Apr 28, 2021)

never mind


----------



## Shawna (Apr 29, 2021)

I think this is a great video.  Give it a watch if you can.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 29, 2021)

Shawna said:


> I think this is a great video.  Give it a watch if you can.



Thanks for posting this! I've been meaning to post it, too.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Received my second dose of the Moderna vaccine!  I didn’t have any side effects with the first shot and so far haven’t experienced any with the second.



It has been a day since my second dose and still no side effects!  My arm is slightly sore, but it’s not even noticeable or enough to stop me from doing what I need to do.  Awwwww yeah.


----------



## Plume (Apr 29, 2021)

I got my second shot on Tuesday. On Wednesday, I felt tired and my arm was a bit sore. Today is Thursday, and I feel normal. Fwee.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2021)

Well since I got 2 Covid-19 shots and about to be fully vaccinated in the next 2 weeks I can share my experience on how I felt. When I got the first shot back in March 29th, 2021, I didn't feel anything at first, but 4 hours later my arm started to get sore and I had a minor headache. 2 days passed and I felt better afterwards.

Now when I got the 2nd shot it was a bit different by April 26th, 2021 the day I got. I experienced the same symptoms like a sore arm and a headache it was a little intense than before and by the next day I felt very tired and sweating like crazy so I had to take a nap. Eventually after 3 days I felt much better.

So I would say from my experience that getting the Moderna Covid-19 Vaccine was the best decision for me since I wanted to get myself protected from getting the actual virus and it was really worth it.


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 29, 2021)

Changed my poll vote because I got the first shot of Pfizer yesterday!


----------



## Aniko (Apr 29, 2021)

In my area it's still just for 60+ so I won't get vaccinated in the next weeks, maybe at the end of May or June, I don't know.


----------



## slzzpz (Apr 29, 2021)

Update on my second dose of Moderna. Arm feels sore/stiff, as if I haven't raised it in a long long time. Slight headache but nothing too bad fortunately.


My dad says he's fine all around.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2021)

slzzpz said:


> Update on my second dose of Moderna. Arm feels sore/stiff, as if I haven't raised it in a long long time. Slight headache but nothing too bad fortunately.
> 
> 
> My dad says he's fine all around.


My dad got his 2nd shot and he said he had no symptoms at all not even the day after he got it. He's really lucky.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 29, 2021)

I got my first dose a couple of days ago. I didn't experience any side effects other than a sore arm. I freaked out though when a person sitting next to me in the observation area of the vaccination site suddenly collapsed onto the floor and then the nurse who ran out to help yelled "We have another one!" Fortunately, the man appeared to be okay after a minute, but it was scary.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2021)

Got my first shot of Pfizer today. Seems like there are not a lot of pregnant women around here that get it, because they had to double check which dose I get, lol. But the two women that took care of me were pretty cool! One of them even spoke german to me, which is not that usual for french to be able to speak.. and the other woman is actually one, that helps when you give birth!

As expected, I was extremelly nervous, since I have a needle phobia and scared of the new vaccine in general, but so far I'm just suuuuuuper tired. I just hope I won't get a lot of other secondary effects.


----------



## Giulsac (May 1, 2021)

The fact that I live in Italy and they're only vaccinating old people and doctors and teachers and they are neglecting teens and adults is hilarious, we're all gonna die of covid


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 1, 2021)

I just received my second dose of Pfizer earlier today! Just like the first one, I barely felt the needle go in, and afterwards my arm was a bit sore. So far I'm doing ok, just feeling tired. I'll edit this post or something if I start experiencing symptoms. But so far so good, and I'm so thankful I am now fully vaxed!


----------



## Sin (May 1, 2021)

Changed my poll vote since I’m fully vaccinated now! 

The second shot made me feel kinda blah. Not really another way to describe it lol.


----------



## LoserMom (May 2, 2021)

I’m officially fully vaccinated 

Just got my 2nd dose of the Pfizer vaccine. Hoping for no side effects besides a sore arm!


----------



## trashpedia (May 4, 2021)

Got my first shot today! I got Moderna for mines.


----------



## Mariah (May 4, 2021)

Second shot of Pfizer done! It was not painful like the first dose. I couldn’t feel it.


----------



## Shawna (May 4, 2021)

Mariah said:


> Second shot of Pfizer done! It was not painful like the first dose. I couldn’t feel it.


Congrats on being fully vaccinated. 

That is very rare.  Usually the second dose is more intense.


----------



## Khaelis (May 4, 2021)

Hoping to get my first shot by the end of the month, no clue when I'll be able to get my second shot.


----------



## vanivon (May 5, 2021)

vaccinations are widespread available where i live, but my parents who i still stay with atm are very antivaxx and have barred me from getting it so for the moment my answer is tragically a No, I Will Not. hopefully i'll be able to change that to a yes at some point. i actually did have COVID over winter so i should be decently safe from catching it again, but i'd still like to be able to get the vaccine if i Could. best wishes for everyone going in who still have shots or are experiencing Side Effects!


----------



## Khaelis (May 5, 2021)

vanivon said:


> vaccinations are widespread available where i live, but my parents who i still stay with atm are very antivaxx and have barred me from getting it so for the moment my answer is tragically a No, I Will Not. hopefully i'll be able to change that to a yes at some point. i actually did have COVID over winter so i should be decently safe from catching it again, but i'd still like to be able to get the vaccine if i Could. best wishes for everyone going in who still have shots or are experiencing Side Effects!



I mean, if you of age, you're legally able to get it yourself. Said age varies by country, so you might have some hopes if you're younger. Also, catching COVID does not protect you from it, you can easily catch it once more.

I'll never understand anti-vaxxers, though. The science is there...


----------



## vanivon (May 5, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I mean, if you of age, you're legally able to get it yourself. Said age varies by country, so you might have some hopes if you're younger. Also, catching COVID does not protect you from it, you can easily catch it once more.
> 
> I'll never understand anti-vaxxers, though. The science is there...


ahaha.... i am of age, but the issue is that my parents are the type of people who think that wanting to get vaccinated means i'm, quote un quote, a "sheep who only listens to others instead of thinking for myself." so if i find a way around them they have guaranteed they will cut off quite literally everything to "prevent me from talking to the people feeding me false info," and i quite happen to like having an internet connection and a social life. i also kind of need a net connection for university. i also currently don't have a license so i can't sneak myself. messy situation, and ultimately i'm stuck here in limbo until i can find a way to eventually get myself vaccinated


----------



## Mariah (May 5, 2021)

Shawna said:


> Congrats on being fully vaccinated.
> 
> That is very rare.  Usually the second dose is more intense.


With the first dose, I could barely move my arm three hours later and it lasted about 24 hours. I’m almost five hours in and I feel fine so far.


----------



## deana (May 5, 2021)

Still no vaccine availability for me, but my mom was able to get the AstraZeneca vaccine last Wednesday


----------



## Mariah (May 5, 2021)

15 hours post second dose and I feel totally fine. My arm is sore but not nearly as bad as last time.


----------



## Khaelis (May 5, 2021)

Mariah said:


> 15 hours post second dose and I feel totally fine. My arm is sore but not nearly as bad as last time.



I've heard it can take up to 24 hours before side effects kick in, though side effects are pretty much just muscle pain/soreness and fatigue.


----------



## Mariah (May 5, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I've heard it can take up to 24 hours before side effects kick in, though side effects are pretty much just muscle pain/soreness and fatigue.


I’m so glad I got Pfizer.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 5, 2021)

I received my second Moderna dose this morning so I adjusted my previous response to the poll to reflect that I'm now fully vaccinated. Here's hoping either for no side effects or that the side effects aren't too rough.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 5, 2021)

vanivon said:


> ahaha.... i am of age, but the issue is that my parents are the type of people who think that wanting to get vaccinated means i'm, quote un quote, a "sheep who only listens to others instead of thinking for myself." so if i find a way around them they have guaranteed they will cut off quite literally everything to "prevent me from talking to the people feeding me false info," and i quite happen to like having an internet connection and a social life. i also kind of need a net connection for university. i also currently don't have a license so i can't sneak myself. messy situation, and ultimately i'm stuck here in limbo until i can find a way to eventually get myself vaccinated


That sounds rough. I'm sorry you're not being allowed to make your own decisions about getting vaccinated. Hopefully things will work out for you sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bluelady (May 5, 2021)

I’m changing my vote to fully vaccinated now. Yay, now every adult in my household is vaccinated now! Thank goodness.


----------



## Khaelis (May 5, 2021)

Mariah said:


> I’m so glad I got Pfizer.



Pretty sure all of the current vaccines have these side effects.


----------



## oak (May 5, 2021)

My area is doing a pop up vaccination clinic for port workers so hopefully I'll be able to get an appointment in the next couple days. Otherwise I'd have to wait until June or July to be eligible since I'm under 30. At least my parents got vaccinated this month so that's a relief.


----------



## Oblivia (May 5, 2021)

I'm scheduled for my second dose of the Pfizer variant this Saturday! Hoping the side effects aren't too bad, but I picked up a new bottle of Advil just in case.


----------



## oak (May 5, 2021)

I have an appointment tomorrow morning for my shot! Unfortunately my partner isn't eligible yet so it feels like I'm leaving them behind, but they reassured me they don't mind at all waiting. I'm the one who leaves the house for work so it's more likely I'd be the one to bring covid home.


----------



## Red Cat (May 5, 2021)

vanivon said:


> ahaha.... i am of age, but the issue is that my parents are the type of people who think that wanting to get vaccinated means i'm, quote un quote, a "sheep who only listens to others instead of thinking for myself." so if i find a way around them they have guaranteed they will cut off quite literally everything to "prevent me from talking to the people feeding me false info," and i quite happen to like having an internet connection and a social life. i also kind of need a net connection for university. i also currently don't have a license so i can't sneak myself. messy situation, and ultimately i'm stuck here in limbo until i can find a way to eventually get myself vaccinated


You could try contacting your local health department and see if they can provide some advice/help. I think most places help with transportation if that's an issue.

I don't know what you can do about your parents. If they try to stop you as an adult from making decisions about your own health, that's a bit of a problem especially since they are putting you at a higher risk by not getting vaccinated themselves. It's probably best if you can find a way to get the vaccine without them knowing, but if they're trying to be really controlling, then you may have to advocate for yourself. It's better to risk upsetting them than to risk your health or life especially with the new COVID variants being spread around.


----------



## Khaelis (May 5, 2021)

oak said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow morning for my shot! Unfortunately my partner isn't eligible yet so it feels like I'm leaving them behind, but they reassured me they don't mind at all waiting. I'm the one who leaves the house for work so it's more likely I'd be the one to bring covid home.



Its all about herd immunity, you're helping them by getting yours.


----------



## Stnh (May 5, 2021)

Shawna said:


> So, starting this past Monday, vaccines have become available for everyone of ages 16 and older (which I am 22) in my state.  Since vaccines are the key factor for tackling this pandemic, I figured it deserved a thread.
> 
> My grandparents from my dad's side of the family are fully vaccinated.
> I don't know about my grandparents from my mom's side of the family, and my mom.
> ...


Unless it starts to kill other population slowly


----------



## Khaelis (May 5, 2021)

Stnh said:


> Unless it starts to kill other population slowly



It won't. Please do not say this sort of thing, vaccines are safe. Deaths from vaccines are very rare. If there were reasonable cause to be alarmed, we'd have seen it by now. People are not dropping like flies, and the vaccine for COVID has been around for quite some time. Any deaths so far are within scientific statistics, the same as any other vaccine.


----------



## Stnh (May 5, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> It won't. Please do not say this sort of thing, vaccines are safe. Deaths from vaccines are very rare. If there were reasonable cause to be alarmed, we'd have seen it by now. People are not dropping like flies, and the vaccine for COVID has been around for quite some time. Any deaths so far are within scientific statistics, the same as any other vaccine.


Ik but there's always a chance, I also don't trust vaccines in general


----------



## Khaelis (May 5, 2021)

Stnh said:


> Ik but there's always a chance, I also don't trust vaccines in general



And that's fine, even if there's no reason to be. But saying things like that only spreads fear and may cause people who are willing to get it to choose not to get it, which only adds to the problem.

Vaccines are the reason why I can function like a normal person because I'm immunocompromised.


----------



## Red Cat (May 6, 2021)

Stnh said:


> Ik but there's always a chance, I also don't trust vaccines in general


Over 3 million people (that we know of) have died from COVID and maybe a few dozen people have died from complications related to COVID vaccines. I'll take my chances with the vaccine.


----------



## Khaelis (May 6, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Over 3 million people (that we know of) have died from COVID and maybe a few dozen people have died from complications related to COVID vaccines. I'll take my chances with the vaccine.



A couple thousand, but its still such a small number compared to the deaths caused by COVID itself, and the deaths caused by the vaccine are very similar in numbers to any other vaccine given. There's a reason why these things go through rigorous testing.


----------



## Soigne (May 6, 2021)

just got home from my second shot  let's gooooooo !!


----------



## oak (May 6, 2021)

I just got my first shot of Pfizer! I got a big anxiety rush after but I think that was just me being a nervous person. The shot didn't hurt at all which I'm glad.


----------



## Mariah (May 6, 2021)

I didn’t get any symptoms until 15 hours after my second dose. I had chills, fever, arm pain, and a slight headache. The Tylenol helped a lot the first time.  I took more eight hours later but it didn’t do much. My temperature was still ranging from 101-102. So I took another one about an hour later. When I went to bed, I was at 99. I slept for ten hours and my temperature this morning was 99.9. I took more and now I feel fine but a slight headache. My temperature was at 97.8 last time I checked. No chills today.


----------



## Firesquids (May 6, 2021)

I got my first shot, getting my second on the 20th.
Some arm pain and muscle soreness, but not much else in terms of symptoms


----------



## Bluelady (May 6, 2021)

Might as well post my symptoms for the second Pfizer shot as well. Unlike my first shot, my left arm didn't immediately feel like it was going to explode. It hurts much less this time. By midnight, I had 3 layers of blankets on top of me. Soon afterwards I had to get up because I was starting to feel nauseous and had heartburn. Once I took off my blankets, I immediately started to shiver and had to quickly wrap 2 layers of blanket around me in order to walk.

This morning I woke up sweating, so I suppose that at some point during the night my body readjusted its temperature again. Now I just feel sleepy and my bones keep hurting.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 6, 2021)

Halloqueen said:


> I received my second Moderna dose this morning so I adjusted my previous response to the poll to reflect that I'm now fully vaccinated. Here's hoping either for no side effects or that the side effects aren't too rough.


Following up to report my side effects.

Probably about 12 hours after my second Moderna dose, I started getting chills and random aches and pains. As time went on, it progressed to alternating between the chills and fever, a headache, a stuffy nose sensation, and really low energy. It was a bother to have to get up to keep myself hydrated. Also, as with my first dose, I've had injection site pain as well. 

I've been dealing with that most of today. Earlier my headache was so bad that, between that and the injection site pain, I described it to friends like a horse biting me and then kicking me in the head. 

Thankfully it's mostly dissipated. Still some lingering discomfort but hopefully it'll be all good tomorrow.


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

I'm finally set to receive my first dose - don't have a date yet but I was able to sign up for it because of my circumstances. My Mum, Dad and oldest brother have now had it and had mixed responses. Maw and Paw didn't have many side effects except some nausea here and there, my brother just had his and is reporting some light-headedness and a general feeling of being under-the-weather.

When my Mum had her first dose she said she felt nothing, the nurse did such a good job of administering it - the second one wasn't as good apparently, but not bad per se. I'm hoping my first experience with the jab will be similar to my Mums. I'm not too phased by needles but I'll always prefer no pain over some pain, of course lol.


----------



## chocopug (May 6, 2021)

I'm waiting for a phone call/letter/carrier pigeon idk to let me know when I'll be receiving my second dose of AZ - it's due later this month. I can't wait. The only other member of my family who's had both doses said the side effects were less for her the second time around, but we'll see. 

I've been basically trying to self-isolate as much as possible since the pandemic began, so completing my vaccine course and having that extra protection is going to be awesome


----------



## Sophie23 (May 7, 2021)

I found out I’m getting my second vaccine on Monday ^^ Yay!


----------



## Soigne (May 7, 2021)

Soigne said:


> just got home from my second shot  let's gooooooo !!


night one update post-2nd moderna vaccine!



Spoiler



my arm has hurt much less than the first dose, which i thought was a bit unusual. the injection site actually hurts now rather than my entire arm. around 12 hours after i got the 2nd dose, my lymph nodes in my neck started to swell and i got a pretty rough headache. i woke again at 5am with a slight fever. it's a couple of hours later and my headache is coming back, the injection site is pretty sore, i still have a bit of a fever (afraid it might get a bit worse in the coming hours), swollen lymph nodes (this one is pretty rough. i can hardly move my neck because it's so tender), and i'm very lethargic.



i'm getting a bit of random pains throughout my body, but honestly despite all of this i am so glad i've received both doses (so far).


----------



## Oblivia (May 8, 2021)

I'm fully vaccinated as of this afternoon. I'm crossing my fingers that I don't feel awful in a few hours, but I'll definitely update if I experience any side effects (Pfizer).

I'm all set with a sick base just in case! Advil, applesauce, steamed rice, Sprite, and lots of blankets. I probably went a little overboard but hey, I like to be prepared.


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2021)

I got my second shot of the moderna vaccine several hours ago! My left arm is hurting even worse than the first shot, but it’s nice to know everyone in my family has been vaccinated now.

Update: The second shot has given me a terrible migraine. It’s hard to even focus on anything right now.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (May 9, 2021)

I am now fully vaccinated! 

I got really bad bodyaches about 12 hours after I got the vaccine, and I had severe nausea that lasted all throughout the second day.. which was not enjoyable at all. I had a minor headache on and off throughout that time too. Luckily I didn't get a fever, which I was expecting to happen since I was not feeling too great. It eventually went away and I'm just glad to be vaccinated.


----------



## Corrie (May 10, 2021)

Apparently in a few weeks they'll be allowing people of my age group get pfizer which is great news! Once that happens, I'll book and get my first dose.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 10, 2021)

Was glad I got it a bit earlier due to being a teacher 

Mostly just made me sleepy for side effects, like very sleepy, and I think I did sweat a lot at night so may be a fever.

Regardless worth it to help stop the spread and keep those near me safer.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 11, 2021)

Stnh said:


> Ik but there's always a chance, I also don't trust vaccines in general


I understand your mistrust. Especially when looking back on history in some countries. But truth is, it is not greater of a "chance" than medications people take, water, food, air people consume. Everyone just has to make their own decisions.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 13, 2021)

Not sure if I ever updated this, but my second vaccine for Pfizer went great! Besides feeling a little bit tired I had no side effects


----------



## deana (May 13, 2021)

Now that I've been able to book my own appointment I finally answered the poll with "first dose soon" for a while there I was doubting how soon it would be but I managed to get an appointment for June 2


----------



## hzl (May 13, 2021)

I'm still waiting to be invited for mine. My fiancé has asthma and still hasn't been called for his. We moved house in December and the dr surgery we registered at hasn't even confirmed our registration yet so I have no clue what's going on


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (May 13, 2021)

I got my first dose of the pfizer shot last week, I admit I was nervous at first because I haven't gotten a shot like that in quite a while and I normally HATE shots, but I decided to go since this is a pandemic we're talking about, and it was a way to get over my fear of shots and I gotta say, it went wonderful! I've literally been pinched harder than what it felt like, and I was on the local news because of how I got my shot (my school district partnered with a local grocery store chain to administer the shots), so that was quite exciting. I haven't looked at older posts so idk if this has been mentioned already, but studies are so far showing that the vaccines do in fact prevent spread which is awesome, but considering that COVID-19 is a zoonotic disease and can infect other species, it will likely never go away, at least not in the likes of, say, smallpox.


----------



## brysonkunz (May 16, 2021)

I got my first dose yesterday. I was so exited to get it, although I have a slight fear of needles, and I got a little scared. I will be fully vaccinated in three weeks!!


----------



## xara (May 18, 2021)

i got my first dose of Moderna last friday! i was incredibly anxious about experiencing any side effects and the fact that i don’t like needles _at all_ but it wasn’t a bad experience! the shot administration was the quickest and most painless that i’ve ever experienced and thankfully, the only side effects that i experienced were soreness at the injection site and a mild headache ! sadly, i may have to wait until september to get my second dose but i’m not anxious now that i know what to expect for the most part. ^_^


----------



## -Lumi- (May 18, 2021)

I am officially booked for my first dose of the vaccine!! I was nervous trying to book the appointment and I have no idea which kind I will get (it'll either be Moderna or Pfizer as that's all Ontario is using at the moment) but I'm just so thrilled I was able to book and it's not ages away or anything. I would've loved to get it done at my local pharmacy because I know the pharmacist which would make things less anxiety-inducing but it's okay.


----------



## nyx~ (May 18, 2021)

I got my first dose of Pfizer last Friday! Only side effect I rly had was a headache and my arm was sore.


----------



## coldpotato (May 18, 2021)

I am fully vaccinated and so are my close family and friends. I am so happy for us all. I had no side effects except a sore arm for the first shot, but got a migraine, chills, exhaustion and sleepiness the day after my second one but was back to normal the 2nd day after. Very small price to pay for some more freedom and peace of mind!


----------



## Jhine7 (May 18, 2021)

Got the J&J one-and-done vaccine yesterday.

Day 1: nothing but a sore arm
Day 2 (current): maybe a minor headache, sore-ish body

Nothing too extraordinary so far!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 18, 2021)

Can change my answer in the poll! I got my first shot of Moderna on Sunday, so now I'm just waiting for the second shot in June.

The first few days the only side effect I had was application soreness/hurt a little bit, but the rest of my arm was fine. The pain day by day decreased too so today I barely had any soreness. I haven't had any other side effects yet, but I have heard the Pfizer & Moderna mess up periods, so I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## Red Cat (May 19, 2021)

I got Phizered for the second time today. I'll be invincible in two weeks.


----------



## Khaelis (May 19, 2021)

I was FINALLY able to register for my appointments for my first and second shot. Will be getting my first shot May 27.

Cannot wait for the sore arm juice.


----------



## Croconaw (May 20, 2021)

Well, I’ve seen quite a few stores in my area that have signs on their door saying “masks are optional for fully vaccinated individuals.” I’m wondering how long it will take before they realize some (or most) people will lie about it. Stores really can’t ask for proof of vaccination. It’s the same as them not being able to ask certain questions about your service dog.


----------



## Khaelis (May 20, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Well, I’ve seen quite a few stores in my area that have signs on their door saying “masks are optional for fully vaccinated individuals.” I’m wondering how long it will take before they realize some (or most) people will lie about it. Stores really can’t ask for proof of vaccination. It’s the same as them not being able to ask certain questions about your service dog.



Not to mention that you're still not immune to the virus and still spread the virus, though supposedly unlikely to... but you still technically can. The mask just covers that missing 20% and also prevents any potential spread.

Also, businesses are within their full right to ask you if you're vaccinated if you choose to not wear a mask; its within their legal right. They have a business to protect. Comparing it to a service dog is a bit of a drastic difference.


----------



## Red Cat (May 20, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Also, businesses are within their full right to ask you if you're vaccinated if you choose to not wear a mask; its within their legal right. They have a business to protect. Comparing it to a service dog is a bit of a drastic difference.


Businesses can ask, but most unvaccinated people will probably lie. I don't know of any businesses asking for proof of vaccination and the vaccination cards can be easily forged anyway. As a practical matter, masks have to be either required for everyone or required for no one regardless of vaccination status. I'm in favor of lifting mask mandates when a sufficient percentage of the population is vaccinated but we're just not there yet. So far a lot of adults just haven't had the opportunity to get vaccinated, kids haven't had the opportunity yet, and immunocompromised people cannot be protected by the vaccine. I think lifting mask mandates so soon is extremely reckless because unvaccinated people are never going to follow the honor system.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 21, 2021)

Honestly, even though I'm fully vaccinated, I still plan on wearing masks everywhere. I feel safer being vaccinated, but I'm not taking any chances until this pandemic is confirmed to be on the decline. There's variants that we're still not sure the vaccine will protect us from, plus I don't want to risk being a transmitter even if I don't get sick. And on top of that I live in an area where many people refuse to wear masks or be vaccinated, so I don't trust anyone that I don't know personally.


----------



## Croconaw (May 21, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Not to mention that you're still not immune to the virus and still spread the virus, though supposedly unlikely to... but you still technically can. The mask just covers that missing 20% and also prevents any potential spread.
> 
> Also, businesses are within their full right to ask you if you're vaccinated if you choose to not wear a mask; its within their legal right. They have a business to protect. Comparing it to a service dog is a bit of a drastic difference.


Businesses can definitely ask. I’m referring to the fact on if they ask for proof.  I don’t believe they can ask for proof, but they can definitely ask and take our word.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 21, 2021)

Almost exactly 2 months after posting in this thread, I've finally been able to change my answer in the poll to "I have gotten my first dose". I ended up getting my first dose of the Moderna vaccine today, and so far I am not feeling any side effects (though it's only been an hour so I wouldn't be surprised if that changes and my arm gets sore, lol). It was quick and relatively painless getting the vaccine as well, which is good since I've never liked getting needles. Now I just have to wait patiently to get the second dose in a few months.

e: Don't really want to make a new post, so I will mention that the only side effects I had were a sore arm and nothing else. The sore arm lasted, uh, around 48 hours once it started (which was roughly 3 hours after I got the vaccine), though it was definitely manageable.


----------



## Rika092 (May 21, 2021)

I got my second dose of moderna today in the morning and now am feeling the full effect of it. The body ache is no joke. It’s been a while since I felt this ill....I will report back when I feel better later in the week.

EDIT: Okay, I'm back after feeling normal again. So I would say my recovery was surprisingly quite speedy - Friday night was of course awful - I had so much body pain I don't think I have ever felt in my life before that. Also had diarrhea, which I guess is a bit of an atypical response? Then I had hives, but this was not discovered until the morning after.  Oddly, I never had fever, though the rest of my body felt incredibly hot my temperature always read fine. Anyway, you can see that the first 24 hours or so after the shot was quite dramatic. But after that it was like suddenly everything went back to normal and I felt completely okay again. I did slept basically all Saturday though and I think that, along with the fluid intake, definitely helped a lot.


----------



## justina (May 22, 2021)

I had previously posted that I wasn’t ready. After watching several people I know get it, I decided to book my first dose for today after work. I’m pretty nervous but hopefully it’ll be ok! My brother got his first dose last week and he was totally fine just a slight sore arm. I’ve been hearing about more side effects with women so hoping it’ll go well for me as well.


----------



## hzl (May 22, 2021)

hzl said:


> I'm still waiting to be invited for mine. My fiancé has asthma and still hasn't been called for his. We moved house in December and the dr surgery we registered at hasn't even confirmed our registration yet so I have no clue what's going on


update, myself and partner got our first dose of pfizer at a walk in pop-up clinic today woo!


----------



## hakutaku (May 22, 2021)

I got my first dose of pfizer today too! Me and my sister were definitely the youngest people there lol. So far I'm feeling fine, my arm only aches a little bit, but we'll see how I feel tomorrow


----------



## KimiyoCake (May 22, 2021)

i'm actually getting my 2nd dose of pfizer tomorrow ;v;


----------



## meo (May 23, 2021)

Since I work in hospitals, I was luckily able to get it some time ago and it was the right choice for me, my family, and my workplace considerations.  
My husband was able to get his in the later phases once the state opened it up to all.

Overall, I was happy with how my state handled the vaccines and getting them out to everyone. At this point in time, many places here are walk-in now and no longer requiring appointments. So, that's a great thing to see.


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2021)




----------



## deana (May 25, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Now that I've been able to book my own appointment I finally answered the poll with "first dose soon" for a while there I was doubting how soon it would be but I managed to get an appointment for June 2



Due to my own impatience, I tried rescheduling my appointment a few times and managed to move up to an earlier date - today  so I got my first dose of vaccine (Pfizer)


----------



## Merielle (May 25, 2021)

My mom, aunt, and I all got our second doses of the Moderna vaccine today!!  I'm super glad. ;v; We all made sure to keep hydrated well in advance, and I'm feeling alright so far aside from a little... fuzziness I guess ahaha?  Hopefully the side effects won't hit too hard, but we'll see how it goes I guess!
Little next day update: Feeling mildly sick, sort of like what I'd expect to feel after a flu shot or when I'm almost over a cold.  I've got a slight headache, but nothing terrible—worst part is that the arm soreness woke me up a couple times last night and made it a little hard to sleep.
Day 2 update!  Also had some on-and-off fever and chills yesterday and my lower back was kinda ache-y, but today I'm feeling much better!  Still going to take it easy just to be safe, but aside from some lingering arm soreness/backache, I'm doing pretty okay now.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (May 27, 2021)

As of yesterday, I am now fully vaccinated! Surprisingly I feel fine, I've been told the 2nd shot of the pfizer vaccine is much worse than the 1st, yet my arm actually feels less sore than it did the day after I got the first dose.


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 27, 2021)

I finally got my letter from the NHS this saying I'm eligible for the vaccine. Even though I'm anxious as to what side affects I may or may not get, I'm already counting down the days until June 6th (dose one) and August 27th (dose two) arrives.


----------



## CylieDanny (May 27, 2021)

I have extreme needle phobia, so it's taking me alot of courage to do it. Ive passed out at the thought of it, also just get very scared. Sometimes shiver rapidly 

I'm not sure if I'll be able to get it at all. But will see, my fear might cause me chances to go to a few family things. It's sad, I can't even wrap my brain around it without shivering, sometimes teary, or biting my lip hard.


----------



## GreatUsername (May 27, 2021)

been having to hold it off a bit because i've been having to go to a lot of stuff and had a lot of events pop up, but since it's just the blank slate of summer ahead of me i'm hoping to get it soon!


----------



## Khaelis (May 27, 2021)

I have gotten my first shot of Pfizer earlier today, and my arm is very stiff and I am extremely tired, lol. I've dozed off a few times today.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 28, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I have extreme needle phobia, so it's taking me alot of courage to do it. Ive passed out at the thought of it, also just get very scared. Sometimes shiver rapidly
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be able to get it at all. But will see, my fear might cause me chances to go to a few family things. It's sad, I can't even wrap my brain around it without shivering, sometimes teary, or biting my lip hard.



Just want to say I have a terrible needle phobia, I have as long as I can remember, and it is 100% worth it! One key thing for me is to tell the person administering the shot that you have a needle phobia. They will know to carefully monitor you to make sure you do not pass out and will usually make extra effort to be gentle and distract you from what is going on!

I barely felt the injection - not that that stops the phobia but I think they were using a small needle (which you can request with normal vaccines, btw, for future knowledge)

I know it is super super hard. It isn’t like you are being weak or chicken by feeling the way you do!

but it is 100 percent worth it, not only for yourself, but for those members of society who are particularly vulnerable or cannot get vaccinated due to medical issues.

I know I make it sound easier than it is, but just wanted to give you some encouragement, from someone who knows you are not making it up and it really is that bad (I have both thrown up and passed out before when having blood drawn) - I believe in you (and make sure someone is there with you in case you do pass out)!


----------



## CylieDanny (May 28, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Just want to say I have a terrible needle phobia, I have as long as I can remember, and it is 100% worth it! One key thing for me is to tell the person administering the shot that you have a needle phobia. They will know to carefully monitor you to make sure you do not pass out and will usually make extra effort to be gentle and distract you from what is going on!
> 
> I barely felt the injection - not that that stops the phobia but I think they were using a small needle (which you can request with normal vaccines, btw, for future knowledge)
> 
> ...


Thank you for telling me  It means alot, my mom did say they do take in count about the phobia if you talk to them. But, I'll see, thank you for telling me ❤

I think your the only person I've talked to who has it, so means alot coming from someone who can relate


----------



## corncob (May 28, 2021)

i had the J&J one back in... early april i think? hoo boy did it knock me out. it was less acute than my partner's second moderna dose; he was sick as a dog for a day afterward but sprung right back. i was sort of generally out of it for a couple days following but not as intensely unwell as he got.

i signed up with my state's health department vaccine registry as soon as they let people sign up for appointments, but it took months for that to shake out. glad i got it though, i feel so much more secure with it. now i'm just waiting til we reach herd immunity levels, i'll feel like we're really out of the woods then!


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 31, 2021)

i just got the one doser and at least i felt find i hate needles


----------



## Pondo (Jun 1, 2021)

I will answer the poll later because i’m getting my second dose later today!! 
I’m excited to have that much more of a, err, resistance (?) to the virus, but not super excited for the side effects I’ve been hearing about.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 1, 2021)

I just got home from getting my first dose of the vaccine! I got Pfizer. I was nervous going in but everybody was really sweet and the layout was super clear so I knew exactly where to go which was really helpful!


----------



## warrior_kitty (Jun 1, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I have extreme needle phobia, so it's taking me alot of courage to do it. Ive passed out at the thought of it, also just get very scared. Sometimes shiver rapidly
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be able to get it at all. But will see, my fear might cause me chances to go to a few family things. It's sad, I can't even wrap my brain around it without shivering, sometimes teary, or biting my lip hard.


i know i dont have a phobia to it but iwanted to scream well i got it 


CylieDanny said:


> Thank you for telling me  It means alot, my mom did say they do take in count about the phobia if you talk to them. But, I'll see, thank you for telling me ❤


yeah it will be worth i was scared but its worth it


----------



## Romaki (Jun 2, 2021)

Got my first dose today. Sure is another vaccination. I think I got my last one in 2011 for breast cancer or something like that, it's been a minute.

I think I got Pfizer. We got two sheets of information and it's been dubbed "the better one" from people in my area. The symptoms are also less likely to occure. Still like an 80% chance of a headache though, so I'm not looking forward to that. Right now my arm just feels a lil bit sore.

I'm outside the US, so we don't have a lot of doses and I got really lucky that my dad could secure a spot for me and my mom. Or moreso that the doctor we go to had some to spare, most areas around us has no vaccines left at the moment for people who want to get vaccinated.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2021)

just got pfizer'd and my arm hurts already lol


----------



## Shawna (Jun 2, 2021)

Fully vaccine is now winning.  That is awesome to see. ^_^

My household MAY get our first dose on the 11th.


----------



## absol (Jun 4, 2021)

just got my first biontech pfizer dose today!

what surprised me was that I barely felt the needle and it was over so quickly o:

rn I don't feel any side effects but has only been an hour
guess I'll update tomorrow ^^

edit: oops forgot to update on Saturday but the only side effect I had was that my arm felt a little sore when I lifted it up
there seem to be worse side effects after the second dose so I wonder how that'll go


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 5, 2021)

As of this morning I've officially had part one of my vaccination (Pfizer) and so far I'm feeling pretty good (fingers crossed it doesn't change) apart from feeling like I've been punched in the arm.


----------



## Aniko (Jun 6, 2021)

I got my first dose of Pfizer on June 2nd, my arm got a bit sore several hours later but it didn't last long.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 7, 2021)

Okay, so my dad and my brother got their first dose last Friday, but I am gonna have to wait to get mine since I don't have an ID.  The good news is, my mom over in Orange Grove has one of my school IDs, and I did hear that should be accepted.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 9, 2021)

I got my first Pfizer shot! I hardly felt a thing and the nurse who gave it to me as super sweet. I'm expecting minor arm pain as that's what usually happens to me after any vaccine 1-3 days later but right now I feel fine! My second dose is in September.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2021)

Updated my vote from “first dose” to “fully vaccinated”.  I ended up having to reschedule my second dose because the original appointment was the Saturday before finals week and I couldn’t afford to be sick or sluggish.  I got it a couple weeks after I got out of college for the summer, and suffered no side effects at all besides soreness in my arm.  It feels good to be protected against such a scary illness.  I think the vaccine really boosted my immune system overall, because I got my first cold in over a year about a week ago and was over it in about three days.


----------



## KatieLavender (Jun 9, 2021)

i havent got it yet, they arent even offering it to me yet because im too young but my dad has a bunch of conspiracies' as to why i shouldnt get it lol bahah


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 12, 2021)

just came back to change my vote from not yet to got my first dose! wasn't expecting to be eligible until the end of the month but luckily the town next to mine was offering walk ins to anyone over 18 so within ~30 minutes of finding this out i was vaccinated! hoping i don't get any awful side effects aside from arm pain since i'm working all day tomorrow lol


----------



## Moritz (Jun 12, 2021)

Vaccines are now available to my age bracket in the UK so I booked mine in today.
Got my first of 2 jobs next week!


----------



## vanivon (Jun 13, 2021)

delighted to report that despite my earlier inability to get vaccinated, i am now, while on my vacation, scheduled for tomorrow to get the single dose J&J! so i can change my vote to having gotten fully vaccinated come noon.


----------



## angelcat621 (Jun 13, 2021)

I have been fully vaccinated since May 13th. Got the Pfizer vaccine at local Health Dept. With my first dose in April all I experienced was a very sore injection site. I actually bruised. My second dose was uneventful. I ran a slight fever and felt a bit unwell the next day but nothing serious. Well worth it. Grandma is fully vaccinated now as well. No reactions. Health Department nurse actually came to the house to give it to her.

My state is running a big (perhaps infamous?) lottery to encourage higher vaccine compliance but it's slacking off now. Not like I'll win but still. I got vaccinated to protect others, not for any reward. Got my second dose the day after they announced it.


----------



## Cadno (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm hopeful that I'll get an appointment for my first dose by the end of next week! I'm nervous about getting it because I'm quite scared of needles, and I'm a bit worried about some of the side effects that might come after, but I know that those are only short-term negatives in comparison with the long-term positive effect that getting the vaccine will have!


----------



## vanivon (Jun 14, 2021)

vanivon said:


> delighted to report that despite my earlier inability to get vaccinated, i am now, while on my vacation, scheduled for tomorrow to get the single dose J&J! so i can change my vote to having gotten fully vaccinated come noon.






Just got mine! Changed my vote immediately 6:


----------



## justina (Jun 14, 2021)

I got my 2nd dose of Pfizer on Saturday around 3pm. I did okay that night, but in the middle of the night I started to get a low grade fever and by the morning I was at 100.00. The worst of it was probably around 11ish am on Sunday. I had the fever and got really bad chills and had stomach issues on top of it. My arm was also pretty sore, I think more than last time but can’t remember.
This morning I still had a little bit of a fever still so decided to stay home from work. Fever seems mostly gone now and same with the arm pain.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 15, 2021)

I've been fully vaccinated, and aside from bragging rights, the best part of all is that the mask policy at my work office has been updated so that vaccinated people don't need to wear a mask. After having to wear a mask in the office for over a year, it feels great to finally be free of it.


----------



## mocha. (Jun 15, 2021)

Time to update my vote!

had my first Pfizer dose today and everything went well - the nurse who gave me my vaccine was sooo sweet and after I’d explained to him my fear of needles he replied “that’s because you’ve never had one from me” .. my heart
No side effects apart from a slightly sore arm. I was at work for 2 1/2 hours after my jab and used my arm quite a lot so think that’s possibly why? My bf on the other hand (who had his appt 5 mins after me haha) has a really sore arm. 
not sure when we’ll get our second dose as we’re moving to England next week so will have to transfer everything over.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 15, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Time to update my vote!
> 
> had my first Pfizer dose today and everything went well - the nurse who gave me my vaccine was sooo sweet and after I’d explained to him my fear of needles he replied “that’s because you’ve never had one from me” .. my heart
> No side effects apart from a slightly sore arm. I was at work for 2 1/2 hours after my jab and used my arm quite a lot so think that’s possibly why? My bf on the other hand (who had his appt 5 mins after me haha) has a really sore arm.
> not sure when we’ll get our second dose as we’re moving to England next week so will have to transfer everything over.



I had Pfizer too. The first dose left me with a sore arm for a couple days, which I can explain as being very similar to training your arms in the gym for the first time (or first time in a long time)(DOMS), and left me feeling more sleepy in the evenings.

After the second dose, the soreness in the arm was very small, and not a problem, no other side effects. Hope everything works out for you


----------



## mocha. (Jun 15, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I had Pfizer too. The first dose left me with a sore arm for a couple days, which I can explain as being very similar to training your arms in the gym for the first time (or first time in a long time)(DOMS), and left me feeling more sleepy in the evenings.
> 
> After the second dose, the soreness in the arm was very small, and not a problem, no other side effects. Hope everything works out for you


YES! DOMS is a perfect description of it haha, I actually enjoy the pain a little for that reason


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 16, 2021)

I got my second dose yesterday, and about 22h later I started getting a fever, chills, and headache  I’ve been trying to sleep it off all afternoon today and I think I’m finally starting to feel better


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 16, 2021)

I've got my second shot last friday and man, I felt like poop the next day, which was sadly a day were we went to the sea with the mother and her husband of my fiancé. I still managed to enjoy it, but I did feel a lot worse than when I got my first shot, that's for sure.. but I also expected it. Can't complain too much though, as it was pretty much completely gone the next day!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm getting my first dose this coming Sunday! I'm not looking forward to the Hunger Games part 2 when I'm eligible to book my second dose appointment, but that's a later me problem.   I'm also hoping that my parents will be more motivated to get vaccinated themselves sooner rather than later after seeing me get the jab. _*knocks on wood*_


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 16, 2021)

My mom and aunt finally got their first dose of Pfizer. They were hesitant and held off getting it for a while because they had some concerns about the side effects, but I'm so glad they finally decided to go through with it. They'll get their second dose by the end of this month and then be fully vaccinated in time for their trip to Maine.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 17, 2021)

Fully vaxxed now. Just gotta wait the two weeks or whatever the period is supposed to be.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 20, 2021)

Updated my vote!

Had my first Pfizer dose today. Everything went smoothly! I arrived 10 minutes before my scheduled timeslot, we were directed where to park, and the administration staff that got me signed in were all very friendly. I also got a fresh mask before heading inside the vaccination area. The doctor who administered the shot had great technique because I barely felt the needle go in -- he had a wonderful sense of humour, too. ^_^

My arm is starting to get increasingly sore, so I'm moving it around to promote circulation, despite the slight pain. I'll update this post if any other side effects kick in later or tomorrow. _*fingers crossed none do*_

When I got home, I was pleasantly surprised to see my second appointment was automatically scheduled for October 10th -- though I will try to find an earlier slot once booking eligibility opens up in the province to everyone 18+ during the week of August 9th.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jun 23, 2021)

Two weeks passed since my second shot yesterday, making me fully vaccinated. I had the Pfizer.

The second shot had my arm feeling sore and I did have minor flu-like symptoms, but nothing that kept me from doing normal stuff. Small price to pay.

The actual shots didn’t hurt at all. I didn’t even get a bruise the first time, surprisingly, since I normally have bruises after every shot I’ve had.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 27, 2021)

My father and his wife got their first shot of Moderna on friday. My Dad was totally fine, but his wife was K.O. the next day. 
She felt like she has the Grippe and was just laying around the entire day. Doing better now though!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jun 27, 2021)

In the country I live in some places are going to start to accept reservations for the first round of vaccines next month (yes it's very slow lol).

Only issue is that I'm moving beginning of August so I'd only have time to possibly get the first one in before then. I called my town about it and they said since the vaccine type/company is different for where I'm moving to and I'd need to get the same one twice it might be better to wait until then. Which makes sense but I was hoping to get it ASAP ;/

If nothing else maybe I can try to get my first dose when I'm checking out apartments which would be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 28, 2021)

In the waiting room after getting my first jab done.
Apparently you have to wait 15 mins before you are allowed to leave


----------



## Mick (Jun 29, 2021)

Updated my answer as I got my first dose (pfizer) today! So far feeling very alright.

Honestly the worst part was having to wake up early for the appointment, I am not a morning person.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2021)

Had the first dose of Pfizer about an hour ago! 

I was not even expecting to get it today. They tried to call me multiple times on Wednesday last week, to book in for 25th, but my phone never rang because I live in the middle of nowhere and the reception isn't great. I finally got the missed call notification on Sunday (27th) afternoon while out at a BBQ. I called up about an hour and a half ago to enquire about booking in, and they said they ran a clinic this morning but it was already done for the day. They put me on hold for a few minutes then came back and said while I had missed it by several hours there was one dose remaining and if I could get there in 15 minutes I could have it. So lucky day! Except for the fact the nurse put it in so fast I didn't have time to tell her I'm left-handed. Oops.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 29, 2021)

Finally heard back from the clinic, husband and I are both getting our first shot on Friday!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 30, 2021)

My mom and aunt got their second dose of Pfizer yesterday! I checked in with my mom today and she said she had aches, chills, and a headache last night, but felt fine today. I'm glad they're finally fully vaccinated.

Now the only ones in my family who are unvaccinated are my brother and my cousin, and unfortunately they are dead-set against the vaccine for political reasons.


----------



## Raven_ (Jun 30, 2021)

I haven't gotten it yet unfortunately but I am hoping to get my first dose soon. I am not that much in a hurry anyway though


----------



## deana (Jun 30, 2021)

Got my second dose booked for July 8th   (was able to move it up earlier instead of the 14th) 

I'm still pretty annoyed that my area is ending the mask mandate before I have an opportunity to get my 2nd (plus the 2 week period after to actually build up immunity) but moving it a bit earlier does make me feel a little better.


----------



## Parkai (Jun 30, 2021)

fully vaccinated of moderna!


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 2, 2021)

got my first shot of Biontech/Pfizer! 

guys this 5G is insane, why am I paying Telekom for internet? cancelling right now

edit: my mother in law just told us to get a magnet and check for the microchip, i-


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jul 2, 2021)

Taengoo said:


> got my first shot of Biontech/Pfizer!
> 
> guys this 5G is insane, why am I paying Telekom for internet? cancelling right now
> 
> edit: my mother in law just told us to get a magnet and check for the microchip, i-


When I got the shot I suddenly wanted to buy products made by microsoft...coincedence, I fenk NAWT /j


----------



## Shawna (Jul 4, 2021)

So, my dad and my brother got their second dose this passed Friday.  They felt like crap throughout the next day, had fevers, and slept through the entire day.  I actually slept through the day too, since my sleep schedule is horrendous.

I still have not gotten either of my doses, since it requires an ID, which I do not have.  However, my mom told me she found my school ID, and will send it to me next time she's out.  However, I may get vaccinated until I get an actual government ID from the DMV.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 4, 2021)

I will get my second dose at the end of July, which is great because it was first scheduled for the end of September!


----------



## cornimer (Jul 5, 2021)

Just got my second dose of Pfizer! Two weeks until full vaccination


----------



## TofuIdol (Jul 6, 2021)

I've been fully vaccinated for a while now with the Moderna shot. Since I'm apparently classified as an "essential worker." So my job was giving them to everyone. With both shots, I noticed my arm was really sore, kind of like you got a really bad bruise. And I kind of felt a little under the weather. Though the second shot gave me a small fever of around 101 but went away after two days. 

But it wasn't bad, and it's nice that I can actually see some of my family again without worrying that they will get really sick. And that I can finally fly out of state to see my significant other as well.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Jul 9, 2021)

i'm waiting to try and get vaccinated until i feel like i won't die of a blood clot or something.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 9, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> i'm waiting to try and get vaccinated until i feel like i won't die of a blood clot or something.


Blood clots from Covid vaccines are extremely rare. The new delta variant of Covid is way more dangerous than any vaccine. You're much, much more likely to regret waiting too long to get the vaccine than you are to regret getting it too early.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 9, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Blood clots from Covid vaccines are extremely rare. The new delta variant of Covid is way more dangerous than any vaccine. You're much, much more likely to regret waiting too long to get the vaccine than you are to regret getting it too early.


I second this. As somebody who has suffered and continues to suffer from long time effects of covid, I would say the side effects of the vaccine are way less risky or dangerous than the side effects of the virus itself


----------



## deana (Jul 9, 2021)

I got my second dose yesterday  I was waiting to post in here so that I could also update about side effects because I know some people are curious about those.

So yesterday my appointment was in the morning, I did feel a little bit tired after that so I had an afternoon nap and went to bed early. When I woke up this morning I had a headache which I think was vaccine related (it felt different than my usual headaches like it was coming from the center of my head?) so I took an ibuprofen and drank two big glasses of water. And by now I feel completely fine, didn't need to take any additional medicine just the one ibuprofen this morning. I've heard a lot of people say they had worse side effects for the second dose so I feel pretty fortunate that I didn't experience anything serious. I had pfizer for both doses and my doses were 6 weeks apart. 

My arm also hurts a lot less than it did the first time around but I don't know if that was related to anything I did or maybe this second nurse was just more gentle with me lol


----------



## maria110 (Jul 9, 2021)

Fully vaccinated and loving it.  I got the Pfizer and it was a rough couple days afterward for both shots (it made me tired) but it's a great relief to know that, even if I contract the virus, there's less likelihood of the illness being severe and requiring hospitalization.


----------



## oak (Jul 11, 2021)

I just got my second shot! I'm glad this is done and over with.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 11, 2021)

my moms an anti-vaxxer but me and my dad basically snuck out to get ours a few months ago.
my brother is 18 so he can get his if he wants too but he's "too lazy to"
>_>

as for needles, i told both my administrators that i didn't like them so i just turned my head away and asked them to go for it without counting down or anything. it's how i get most of my shots.
side effect, my arm was sore for 2 days after each shot (i got pfizer) but other than that nothing else really happened. drank a lot of water before and after and did arm circles during my 15mins.

as for the blood clots, the chance is approximately 0.000002% for astrazeneca and if im remembering correctly, even lower for j&j. and the general prevalence of that type of blood clot amongst the general population is also like 0.000002%. and for other severe side effects, well, they tend to show up immediately that's why they monitor you for 15min after you get the shot.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jul 11, 2021)

I ended up getting my second dose of Moderna last Thursday, close to 2 months after getting my first dose! Ended up going to the same pharmacy and had the same person administer my shot as last time, so I wasn't as nervous for it (even though I feel like I felt the needle a tiny bit more this time, lol). But, yeah, 72+ hours later and I'm feeling fine. I only had a sore arm last time, and a sore arm this time, though it didn't feel as sore? Otherwise I didn't have any other side effects, which I definitely feel fortunate about! Now I'll be fully vaccinated in 11 days and still not go anywhere, lol.


----------



## Stikki (Jul 13, 2021)

Had my first last month, got my second booked on the 24th of this month. All that happened after my first is that my arm went sore the following night.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Jul 14, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I second this. As somebody who has suffered and continues to suffer from long time effects of covid, I would say the side effects of the vaccine are way less risky or dangerous than the side effects of the virus itself



i'm pretty sure literally dying is as bad as it gets, plus telling me how rare it is doesn't tell me what to do if it happens, so i'll just wait in my cozy blanket fort til it seems like it's not just "hope u don't get a bad reaction that literally kills you and nobody cares" yeah?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 14, 2021)

I've now been vaccinated for two months & have been loving feeling more protected. I don't think I ever initially posted but I got the moderna and only had the arm swelling the day after. Other than that, I've been feeling better mentally, knowing I'm safer. Just wanted to put more positivity into this haha.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Jul 14, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> i'm pretty sure literally dying is as bad as it gets, plus telling me how rare it is doesn't tell me what to do if it happens, so i'll just wait in my cozy blanket fort til it seems like it's not just "hope u don't get a bad reaction that literally kills you and nobody cares" yeah?


and for the record, i'm not saying i'm never getting the vaccine, just i'm waiting for something besides "IT'S A RARE SIDE EFFECT" to assure me i won't die of a blood clot


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 14, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> i'm pretty sure literally dying is as bad as it gets, plus telling me how rare it is doesn't tell me what to do if it happens, so i'll just wait in my cozy blanket fort til it seems like it's not just "hope u don't get a bad reaction that literally kills you and nobody cares" yeah?



unfortunately, as with many things in life, there is no 100% risk free option.

you could also die from COVID, or if infected pass on the disease to someone else who would die. That’s not said to guilt you or scare you, but to explain why everyone is citing the rarity of blood clots from the vaccine. It is more unlikely to get blood clots from the vaccine than it would be to have complications from COVID or a side effect of COVID, which also can lead to death. For example have a 10 times higher risk of getting blood clots as a side effect/ complication of COVID than from the vaccine.

maybe you are able to fully lock down and see no one in order to effectively reduce your risk of getting the disease. Otherwise, while yes it is understandable to be scared by a very very small chance of something going wrong (we all have these fears and I think it is part of being human), it is far more risky in this case to not be vaccinated.

If you are worried about knowing what to do in case of suspected vaccine side effects, I think you could ask your doctor or take a look at a legitimate public health information source online.


----------



## Stikki (Jul 14, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> i'm pretty sure literally dying is as bad as it gets, plus telling me how rare it is doesn't tell me what to do if it happens, so i'll just wait in my cozy blanket fort til it seems like it's not just "hope u don't get a bad reaction that literally kills you and nobody cares" yeah?


A friend of mine died of covid earlier this year. Whilst that's also rare, it happens and is far more likely than getting a blood clot from the vaccine, if you don't already have an underlying issue that might affect it. 

Everything comes with a risk - I used to be terrified of flying. Whilst it was easy for people to say that the likelihood of the plane crashing was very low, to me if it happened there was no way out, it was literally the end. But I made myself do it - I even sat by the window and forced myself to look out, which has helped me a lot - because otherwise I was holding myself back from experiencing my life at it's fullest. Can you think of the jab as the same perhaps? Whilst that blanket fort might be comfortable for now, whilst you're hiding in there you could be missing out on the rest of your life in the meantime?


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Jul 14, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> unfortunately, as with many things in life, there is no 100% risk free option.
> 
> you could also die from COVID, or if infected pass on the disease to someone else who would die. That’s not said to guilt you or scare you, but to explain why everyone is citing the rarity of blood clots from the vaccine. It is more unlikely to get blood clots from the vaccine than it would be to have complications from COVID or a side effect of COVID, which also can lead to death. For example have a 10 times higher risk of getting blood clots as a side effect/ complication of COVID than from the vaccine.
> 
> ...



fair enough. i want to get the vaccine, really, but thinking that all the doctors care about it shoving a barely tested vaccine into people and sending them off to deal with whatever possibly deadly side effects alone. not a fun thought.

i'd feel more comfortable if there was sorta a safety net of sorts if something did happen, rather than being told "everything is risky, deal with it lol"



Stikki said:


> A friend of mine died of covid earlier this year. Whilst that's also rare, it happens and is far more likely than getting a blood clot from the vaccine, if you don't already have an underlying issue that might affect it.
> 
> Everything comes with a risk - I used to be terrified of flying. Whilst it was easy for people to say that the likelihood of the plane crashing was very low, to me if it happened there was no way out, it was literally the end. But I made myself do it - I even sat by the window and forced myself to look out, which has helped me a lot - because otherwise I was holding myself back from experiencing my life at it's fullest. Can you think of the jab as the same perhaps? Whilst that blanket fort might be comfortable for now, whilst you're hiding in there you could be missing out on the rest of your life in the meantime?



i mean, if i'm going on a flight, there'd realistically be backup plans and safety measures in place. so it's not just "if something goes wrong, guess we're done for"

i guess i'll try to find out more about the risks of the vaccine, tho, because i do want it, just with a little more assurance then just being told that everything is risky.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 14, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> fair enough. i want to get the vaccine, really, but thinking that all the doctors care about it shoving a barely tested vaccine into people and sending them off to deal with whatever possibly deadly side effects alone. not a fun thought.
> 
> i'd feel more comfortable if there was sorta a safety net of sorts if something did happen, rather than being told "everything is risky, deal with it lol"
> 
> ...



i wasn’t trying to say ‘everything is risky, deal with it’ but ‘everything is risky to different degrees and you have to make educated decisions about how to most limit your risk based on all the information available’ and to point out that not getting vaccinated is also a choice which presents specific risks, in many cases greater than the vaccine.

I think characterizing what is happening as doctors leaving patients to deal with the potential side effects alone is a major mischaracterization of the facts though. Side effects are being extensively covered by news media and studied by medical researchers. Perhaps they are so well covered that it overshadows the risks of not getting vaccinated. There are tons of resources available should you have an adverse reaction to the vaccine. You mentioned that in a flight ‘if something goes wrong there are backup plans and safety measures’. I do not know where you heard there are no safety measures, treatments, or care measures available for vaccine side effects, but that is completely false. There are a ton of accessible ways monitor and to receive care for vaccine side effects. Starting before you get the vaccine you can talk to your doctor about whether you are at greater risk for any of the known side effects, into the 15 minutes after you receive your shot and are held for observation, and continuing after you go home in the form of information you will be given on what symptoms could indicate a complication and what to do if you feel you are having a bad reaction. (Even the blood clot risk you mention is not inevitable fatal)

while the COVID vaccines are new, the technology has been in development for decades and so in my view we know far more about them than we know about COVID, which has only been around for about a year and a half. I agree it is better to talk to a doctor and seek out educational information in order to learn more about the risks you face. 

again, the point isn’t to shame you or scare you, or even prove myself right (I do not know your medical history after all, and am not a medical professional) but I think it is important to be fully informed about all of your risks and options when making a decision like this. Your plan of learning more sounds like a great idea. Good luck to you.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 14, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> i'm pretty sure literally dying is as bad as it gets, plus telling me how rare it is doesn't tell me what to do if it happens, so i'll just wait in my cozy blanket fort til it seems like it's not just "hope u don't get a bad reaction that literally kills you and nobody cares" yeah?



its more likely to get worse, life threatening side effects of covid though??

also thought i'd add these stats to anybody wondering-







now i understand that the 19-20 flu season is over so obviously its going to be more high, but i'm trying to show that all vaccines have risks and side effects. and most people don't suffer from this. we obviously only hear the worst in the news and what grabs people's attention. we're hearing about the small minority who has died/gotten sick, not the much larger majority. it's not just the covid vaccine, its all vaccines.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 14, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> fair enough. i want to get the vaccine, really, but thinking that all the doctors care about it shoving a barely tested vaccine into people and sending them off to deal with whatever possibly deadly side effects alone. not a fun thought.
> 
> i'd feel more comfortable if there was sorta a safety net of sorts if something did happen, rather than being told "everything is risky, deal with it lol"



Most doctors and other medical professionals were among the first people in line to get the Covid vaccine, so they were taking the biggest risks getting vaccinated if there were risks. If you get a Covid vaccine, it's almost certain that the person administering the shot has been vaccinated themselves, so it's not like they're injecting you with some mysterious substance that they would never take themselves. Vaccines have been around for over 100 years so they're not new. This particular flavor of vaccine is newer, but that's only because the virus has been around for less than two years. I can't think of any other drug that has been taken by hundreds of millions of people worldwide. Given the massive number of people who have received the Covid vaccine, you would know if there were a high risk of severe side effects because you would have thousands if not millions of people experiencing those side effects. But we haven't heard of that happening because severe side effects from the vaccines are less likely than getting struck by lightning. *From that standpoint, the Covid vaccines are likely among the safest drugs in the world.*

Once again, the Covid virus is orders of magnitude more dangerous than the vaccines are. *The only thing that's safer than getting the vaccine is never being near any other person ever because anyone who you come in close contact with can potentially pass the virus on to you*. Even vaccinated people can have asymptomatic cases, so you're not truly safe around even vaccinated people if you are not vaccinated yourself. *Covid has significantly reduced overall life expectancy worldwide due to all of the people it has killed, so the easiest thing you can do to improve your life expectancy is to get the Covid vaccine.* Getting the Covid vaccine only requires spending a half hour to get one or two doses depending on the vaccine. Other things that improve your life expectancy like diet and exercise require long-term commitment, so if you want to live as long as possible, it's best to start with the low-hanging fruit and get vaccinated against deadly diseases that can quickly kill you regardless of whatever else you do to stay healthy.

While it's understandable that you want to gather as much info about the vaccine as possible, keep in mind that Covid isn't going to wait for you to make a decision and every day that you hesitate to get vaccinated is another day that you can potentially get the virus and then it's too late. This isn't intended to rush or scare you, but these are just the facts.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2021)

regret


----------



## King koopa (Jul 15, 2021)

Updated my vote because I'm fully vaccinated and free to go wherever I want now that doesn't have a lot of people


----------



## PugLovex (Jul 15, 2021)

i am fully vaccinated! for someone who is extremely afraid of needles, i handled it very well 

what surprised me is that so many people went through after effects of the second dose/said it hurt more, but i had no side effects and my first dose actually hurt more. my second dose kinda tickled LOL


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 16, 2021)

I just came back from receiving my second dose of Pfizer! 

My body was definitely still tensed up from a work situation that happened this morning because I felt the needle pinch me pretty hard this time. 

My arm is already a bit sore around the injection site; I'll update this post if/when I experience some additional side effects.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Jul 18, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> (snip)



thank u, once i can see a doctor i will ask about it.



Red Cat said:


> (snip)



yeah well telling me "hurr durr covid won't wait" isn't going to make the process go any faster, amigo, and i know waiting longer means i could catch covid, telling me that does *nothing* to either help my worries OR actually get the vaccine faster, but thanks ig?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 18, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> thank u, once i can see a doctor i will ask about it.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well telling me "hurr durr covid won't wait" isn't going to make the process go any faster, amigo, and i know waiting longer means i could catch covid, telling me that does *nothing* to either help my worries OR actually get the vaccine faster, but thanks ig?


What do you think will help your worries? What can anyone actually do for you at this stage? I've seen several of us try to advise, only to be shot down (often in quite condescending ways - "hurr durr" for example). If it's just that you want us all to say "Yeah you'll be fine if you don't get the vaccine, just stay in that blanket fort you mentioned, that's a great idea", then I don't think that's going to happen, but help us out here mate.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 18, 2021)

I am getting my second covid vaccine tomorrow! Fingers crossed I get Pfizer as I’m still not super jazzed about the idea of mixing vaccines.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 18, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I am getting my second covid vaccine tomorrow! Fingers crossed I get Pfizer as I’m still not super jazzed about the idea of mixing vaccines.


Good luck! If you want to guarantee getting a second dose of Pfizer, you can ask someone from Vaxx Hunters Canada to help look for an appointment/walk-in in the* 2nd-dose-booking-help-on* channel in Discord. If you have further questions, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## easpa (Jul 19, 2021)

Was finally allowed to register for my first dose a few days ago! Ireland's been quite slow rolling out the vaccine compared to our neighbours, so registration has been staggered by age group based on how many doses are available. The only people in my age group who have been able to get vaccinated before now are healthcare workers or people with medical issues. Hopefully that'll change soon though, I can't wait to get jabbed up lol


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 20, 2021)

I got Janssen two weeks ago so I'm fully vaccinated now. In about a week I'll get official benefits from being vaccinated.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 20, 2021)

my first dose is scheduled for this afternoon! im excited but a little nervous c:


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 20, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> my first dose is scheduled for this afternoon! im excited but a little nervous c:


Goodluck!! I'm so excited to see people being able to schedule their jabs. Take it easy afterwards.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 20, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Goodluck!! I'm so excited to see people being able to schedule their jabs. Take it easy afterwards.


thanks ill make sure to :3 just got mine! if anyones wondering, it didnt hurt at all. barely noticeable


----------



## easpa (Jul 23, 2021)

Was finally contacted with an appointment for my first Pfizer dose today!!! Sooooooo excited (fear of needles aside lol)


----------



## Aniko (Jul 30, 2021)

Got the second dose today! And a box of masks as freebie (we are still wearing masks here).


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2021)

received my second dose of moderna last week on wednesday! 

the doctor who administered it was very nice, and the shot itself was once again painless, but i was definitely a bit nervous as i knew that despite having experienced very little side effects with the first dose, the second dose is known to hit a bit more harshly. but thankfully, i was once again completely fine! experienced a sore arm and some drowsiness, but otherwise i was okay.  

everyone in my household has now received their second dose and is 100% vaccinated!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 30, 2021)

I worry if there are long term affects, specifically fertility.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 30, 2021)

I am officially fully vaccinated! Woohoo!! 
This is my second day after getting the second dose of Pfizer and I feel fine, just your typical sore arm. I'm also sleepy but I'm not sure if that's the vaccine talking or just because my sleeping schedule sucks since I'm basically always sleepy lol.


----------



## Bekaa (Jul 30, 2021)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I worry if there are long term affects, specifically fertility.


Respectfully,
There is no scientific evidence that the Covid vaccine impacts fertility negatively. There’s tremendous evidence that the Covid illness places a person at great risk of long-term health affects, one of which is death. Get the shot. If not for yourself, do it for somebody you love.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 30, 2021)

I've been vaccinated for a while now, but it never sat right with me that I was deemed essential and was out working in/around the hotspots almost 16 hours daily, but somehow wasn't 'that essential' when the shots began to be distributed and was pretty much one of the last waves to get it. Always left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 30, 2021)

I just got home from getting my second vaccination! I got another dose of Pfizer which, while I know that Moderna & Pfizer aren't different medically speaking (thank you @Chris for chatting with me about them!) it still made me happy knowing my vaccines matched. So far I'm feeling okay but it hasn't even been an hour yet. Fingers crossed that the side effects aren't too bad  Regardless though, I'm so happy and thankful that I was able to get vaccinated


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 30, 2021)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I worry if there are long term affects, specifically fertility.


Dying from COVID reduces your fertility. There are also many potential partners who don't want to risk their health being with an unvaccinated person, which also lowers your likelihood of having children.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 30, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Dying from COVID reduces your fertility. There are also many potential partners who don't want to risk their health being with an unvaccinated person, which also lowers your likelihood of having children.


Wait, are you telling me people die if they are killed!?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 30, 2021)

I've gotten my first dose of Pfizer, just found out this morning that my second dose has been delayed but it won't be too long before I'm fully vaccinated. Looking forward to it and am incredibly grateful to be able to get it. Not too fussed about potential side-effects, at this point, I'm just happy to not get covid lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 31, 2021)

At 10am this morning I had my second dose of Pfizer meaning I am officially fully vaccinated.


----------



## justina (Aug 3, 2021)

Well it was announced that in NYC starting next month, proof of vaccination will be required for certain activities such as indoor dining,movie theaters,and gyms. Thoughts on this? I think it is only a matter of time before this starts happing at other places and I’m glad I got my vaccine!

My only main concern is for the employees enforcing these mandates. Working with the public in customer service, I would be scared of someone getting upset and trying to cause harm to whoever has to enforce this.


----------



## Stikki (Aug 3, 2021)

justina said:


> Well it was announced that in NYC starting next month, proof of vaccination will be required for certain activities such as indoor dining,movie theaters,and gyms. Thoughts on this? I think it is only a matter of time before this starts happing at other places and I’m glad I got my vaccine!
> 
> My only main concern is for the employees enforcing these mandates. Working with the public in customer service, I would be scared of someone getting upset and trying to cause harm to whoever has to enforce this.


Yeah I was thinking about this, like I saw a lot of people getting annoyed that the covid rules were not being enforced enough in shops, but I wondered if those people would feel the same if they actually worked somewhere where it was THEM that had to deal with it. 

Realistically, what should happen (and should've happened before) is that extra security staff who are trained to deal with conflict are employed. I don't know that it will though, depends who's willing to pay the bill I guess.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 3, 2021)

justina said:


> Well it was announced that in NYC starting next month, proof of vaccination will be required for certain activities such as indoor dining,movie theaters,and gyms. Thoughts on this? I think it is only a matter of time before this starts happing at other places and I’m glad I got my vaccine!
> 
> My only main concern is for the employees enforcing these mandates. Working with the public in customer service, I would be scared of someone getting upset and trying to cause harm to whoever has to enforce this.



I think this is 100% necessary and I hope that other places start enforcing the same rules too. I feel bad for the employees because I know it’s going to be a pain to enforce but somethings got to give - the people who aren’t vaccinated at this point are choosing to not be vaccinated. It’s not a lack of vaccines being available or a lack of appointments - they don’t want it for one reason or another and that’s going to harm all of us in the long run. I hope that businesses will hire security guards to enforce it so it doesn’t fall on the regular employees who aren’t equipped or paid enough to deal with this sort of thing.

Seeing the rest of the world open up and letting the unvaccinated participate only furthers their belief that they don’t need it. “Why should I bother? Covid is over! I can go to the gym, the movies, and out to eat again, everything is fine!!” Even though it’s not. So take those options away from them because it’s irresponsible to let the unvaccinated also participate in those things. If they don’t want to get vaccinated they can stick to online orders and curbside pickup.

We’re at a standstill in a lot of places right now in terms of vaccinations. There’s still _a lot _of unvaccinated people who can continue to fill our hospitals, our ICUS, etc which directly affects the rest of us who may be waiting for surgeries or other healthcare but there simply isn’t room in the hospitals. Potentially going into another lockdown because of that will harm a lot of people financially as well.

Please note nothing I’m saying is directed at people who are not able to get the vaccine for medical reasons. Medical exemptions are and have always been valid - we should all be getting vaccinated to help those who can’t. If they’re medically exempt from vaccines then they should be allowed to do those things because it’s not their fault they can’t be vaccinated and ideally everybody else around them would be vaccinated to hopefully lessen the chance of spreading covid.

It’s also not directed at people who can’t get the vaccine either because their home life isn’t safe (maybe they live with antivaxxers), or the people who simply haven’t been able to get vaccinated yet because their country is rolling out vaccines differently.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 3, 2021)

Getting my first dose this month.
Maybe I'm bad at googling but I could not find an answer for this so might as well ask you guys since a lot of people here have been vaccinated:

How much can I expect the vaccination site to bleed? Can I take the bandage off in about an hour? Bandaids/bandages gross me out a lot so...​


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 3, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Getting my first dose this month.
> Maybe I'm bad at googling but I could not find an answer for this so might as well ask you guys since a lot of people here have been vaccinated:
> 
> How much can I expect the vaccination site to bleed? Can I take the bandage off in about an hour? Bandaids/bandages gross me out a lot so...​



Mine barely bled at all, either time. I kept the bandaid on for a little bit but when I pulled it off from what I remember there was barely anything on it. I think you’d likely be fine to take the band aid off after an hour. I don’t think my dad had issues either and he doesn’t like bandaids so he took his off pretty quick.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2021)

Yeah, I don’t even remember mine bleeding either time to be honest, but maybe that’s just because I didn’t bother to look, lol.  I also didn’t have any side effects either time, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## oak (Aug 3, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Getting my first dose this month.
> Maybe I'm bad at googling but I could not find an answer for this so might as well ask you guys since a lot of people here have been vaccinated:
> 
> How much can I expect the vaccination site to bleed? Can I take the bandage off in about an hour? Bandaids/bandages gross me out a lot so...​


Maybe you could ask them not to use a bandaid and you could just hold a cotton ball there for a few minutes after? Neither of my shots bled at all so it's worth a shot if you hate the feeling of bandaids. Hope it goes well either way.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 3, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Mine barely bled at all, either time. I kept the bandaid on for a little bit but when I pulled it off from what I remember there was barely anything on it. I think you’d likely be fine to take the band aid off after an hour. I don’t think my dad had issues either and he doesn’t like bandaids so he took his off pretty quick.





Midoriya said:


> Yeah, I don’t even remember mine bleeding either time to be honest, but maybe that’s just because I didn’t bother to look, lol.  I also didn’t have any side effects either time, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



That's a relief to hear! Thank you for taking the time to reply. It's kind of funny I was able to get answers on an Animal Crossing forum about this but not anywhere else online. Gotta love TBT.



oak said:


> Maybe you could ask them not to use a bandaid and you could just hold a cotton ball there for a few minutes after? Neither of my shots bled at all so it's worth a shot if you hate the feeling of bandaids. Hope it goes well either way.



I did not think about this. If it's true it doesn't bleed a lot I think it could be possible I could get away with just a cotton ball. I'll be sure to ask about that, thank you for the idea!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 3, 2021)

justina said:


> Well it was announced that in NYC starting next month, proof of vaccination will be required for certain activities such as indoor dining,movie theaters,and gyms. Thoughts on this? I think it is only a matter of time before this starts happing at other places and I’m glad I got my vaccine!
> 
> My only main concern is for the employees enforcing these mandates. Working with the public in customer service, I would be scared of someone getting upset and trying to cause harm to whoever has to enforce this.


There was that cashier who got fatally shot for asking a customer to abide by their mask mandate in their store. (June 2021) It's not going to be pretty with the covid papers. I feel bad for people who have to deal with them. Not this nutjob, that was an extreme case. Just these hotheads in general. I had to deal with them quite a bit to and I really just wanted to knock their teeth in with the way they behaved and treated others. This pandemic really showed some people's true colors.

It's also sickening that a lot of them had to work through this whole situation because they were deemed 'essential', had to work for next to nothing, and on top of that deal with these people.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 3, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Getting my first dose this month.
> Maybe I'm bad at googling but I could not find an answer for this so might as well ask you guys since a lot of people here have been vaccinated:
> 
> How much can I expect the vaccination site to bleed? Can I take the bandage off in about an hour? Bandaids/bandages gross me out a lot so...​


I'm sure it varies a bit by person, but I hardly bled at all. With my first shot, they stuck this circular bullseye to my arm and gave me the shot through that. It worked like a band-aid and when I pulled it off there was only a tiny pinprick of blood on it. With my second shot, they didn't use anything or give me a band-aid. They wiped my arm once with a cotton ball after the vaccination and I don't think I bled at all after that.

So I think you'll be fine to ask for them to not use a bandage and just use a cotton ball or something to blot the area briefly afterwards.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 4, 2021)

I live in one of the southern states, meaning vaccination rates are low. It's incredibly frustrating. I wish vaccines were more mandatory for things, just so everyone could be safer, but people around here REALLY fight against any sort of mandate that comes up, even just for masks. I don't work in a job that requires me to deal with customers, but I'm glad I don't. If I did, I probably would not ask a customer to put on a mask. It doesn't feel worth the risk of being shot or injured by the customer, since this has happened in some places around the US.



Sheep Villager said:


> Getting my first dose this month.
> Maybe I'm bad at googling but I could not find an answer for this so might as well ask you guys since a lot of people here have been vaccinated:
> 
> How much can I expect the vaccination site to bleed? Can I take the bandage off in about an hour? Bandaids/bandages gross me out a lot so...​



My first shot bled, but only a few drops judging from the bandaid after I took it off. My second shot did not bleed at all, and the bandaid was clean when I removed it.

I don't think I've ever bled more than a few drops of blood for any vaccine. I bled more than that when I had to have blood drawn once though, for obvious reasons. But even then it probably would've been fine to take the bandage off after an hour or so if I took it off carefully.


----------



## justina (Aug 4, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Yeah I was thinking about this, like I saw a lot of people getting annoyed that the covid rules were not being enforced enough in shops, but I wondered if those people would feel the same if they actually worked somewhere where it was THEM that had to deal with it.
> 
> Realistically, what should happen (and should've happened before) is that extra security staff who are trained to deal with conflict are employed. I don't know that it will though, depends who's willing to pay the bill I guess.


I think stores should have security too, but I doubt they are willing to pay the money to hire them.



TheDuke55 said:


> There was that cashier who got fatally shot for asking a customer to abide by their mask mandate in their store. (June 2021) It's not going to be pretty with the covid papers. I feel bad for people who have to deal with them. Not this nutjob, that was an extreme case. Just these hotheads in general. I had to deal with them quite a bit to and I really just wanted to knock their teeth in with the way they behaved and treated others. This pandemic really showed some people's true colors.
> 
> It's also sickening that a lot of them had to work through this whole situation because they were deemed 'essential', had to work for next to nothing, and on top of that deal with these people.



I remember reading about employees that got hurt over having to wear a mask too! At my job we were told from the start that if someone refuses to wear a mask to just let them shop but to keep our distance. I think it will be a little different with vaccine proof though? For example if another customer watches someone being let into a place without showing proof things could get bad..


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 4, 2021)

justina said:


> I remember reading about employees that got hurt over having to wear a mask too! At my job we were told from the start that if someone refuses to wear a mask to just let them shop but to keep our distance. I think it will be a little different with vaccine proof though? For example if another customer watches someone being let into a place without showing proof things could get bad..


When the lockdown first happened in my state last year, I literally watched a lady grab a loaf of bread, hold it like it was a football, as she pushed through and almost knocked over people. Over a loaf of bread...

So I don't want to see how they will handle this news.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 4, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> When the lockdown first happened in my state last year, I literally watched a lady grab a loaf of bread, hold it like it was a football, as she pushed through and almost knocked over people. Over a loaf of bread...
> 
> So I don't want to see how they will handle this news.


Regardless of vaccination status, some stores are still requiring employees masks. A local grocery store has done it, and I believe Walmart is about to. They don’t enforce the requirement for customers though. In some places, fully vaccinated customers still have to wear masks since it’s still possible to spread the virus.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 5, 2021)

I believe many stores would like to enforce the requirement for customers, however due to the fact that anti maskers have proven to be violent, as well as irresponsible and irrational. unfortunately, the poor store employees are literally risking their lives if they try and enforce requirements.

fully vaccinated people are being asked to wear masks again because the high number of irresponsible and selfish anti-vaxxers have allowed covid to proliferate to such an extent that we all must take precautions again. The fact is, it is much much harder for vaccinated people to catch covid, and so regardless of the fact that once infected they are potentially able to spread the illness, we would not be where we are if not for anti-vaxxers. The disease would not be spreading as it is without the antivaxxers and anti maskers.

(I also think antivaxxers seem to be inherently untrustworthy and willing to lie to avoid wearing a mask to protect themselves and others, necessitating an all or none approach)

The vaccines are safe and effective, and people are dying because people think getting vaccinated is a political statement - they are choosing to harm society as a whole based on completely fictional misinformation and political grandstanding,

and maddeningly, the anti-vaxxers and anti maskers will try and pass off new restrictions as ‘proof’ that the precautions and vaccines don’t work. Even though it is their own selfish, ignorant, and anti-social behavior which has led to this renewed outbreak and is literally, directly responsible for the deaths of countless people - the goal posts people complain about moving keep moving because of them. It is not a mystery, it is because the measures are only effective when a majority of society actually cares enough to contribute just the tiny, minimal amount that has been asked (by masking, social distancing, and getting vaccinated).

This current crisis was 100% avoidable, and the blame for it rests completely with the anti-vaxxer movement (not those who cannot be vaccinated due to real health issues, they are victims of the antivaxxers - to some extent even the antivaxxers are victims of this terrible disinformation movement - and many will die as a result)

I don’t mean to seem like is am attacking anyone here, but I am just so so tired, angry, and broken hearted by how many people just have no sense of personal responsibility, and who have entirely disregarded the social contract. The fact that these store employees already braving working with the public during a pandemic also have to fear for their emotional and physical safety due to antisocial conspiracy theorists is just so awful. For anyone facing that right now I am just so so sorry.


----------



## Stikki (Aug 5, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I believe many stores would like to enforce the requirement for customers, however due to the fact that anti maskers have proven to be violent, as well as irresponsible and irrational. unfortunately, the poor store employees are literally risking their lives if they try and enforce requirements.
> 
> fully vaccinated people are being asked to wear masks again because the high number of irresponsible and selfish anti-vaxxers have allowed covid to proliferate to such an extent that we all must take precautions again. The fact is, it is much much harder for vaccinated people to catch covid, and so regardless of the fact that once infected they are potentially able to spread the illness, we would not be where we are if not for anti-vaxxers. The disease would not be spreading as it is without the antivaxxers and anti maskers.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree. So disheartened by humanity during these times. Way too much entitlement and fighting against something that is there to protect us. Seems like that's all people want sometimes though - to fight against something. It makes them feel alive. They have this constant compulsion to get one over on authority, no matter the cost. It's ridiculous, cos there ARE ways to "stick it to the man", but none of them involve acting like an entitled tool over things that affect everyone.


----------



## Lt.Savior (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm fully vaccinated. What strikes me is that some people are apposed to being vaccinated. Like some of my friends. Yet i know they have traveled to country's where vaccination for some of the local diseases in that country are mandatory. Otherwise you can't travel to those country's. But you won't hear them having problems with that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 5, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I believe many stores would like to enforce the requirement for customers, however due to the fact that anti maskers have proven to be violent, as well as irresponsible and irrational. unfortunately, the poor store employees are literally risking their lives if they try and enforce requirements.
> 
> fully vaccinated people are being asked to wear masks again because the high number of irresponsible and selfish anti-vaxxers have allowed covid to proliferate to such an extent that we all must take precautions again. The fact is, it is much much harder for vaccinated people to catch covid, and so regardless of the fact that once infected they are potentially able to spread the illness, we would not be where we are if not for anti-vaxxers. The disease would not be spreading as it is without the antivaxxers and anti maskers.
> 
> ...


It's especially frustrating living with those who have a negative point of view on vaccines and the pandemic in general. I keep hearing nothing but negativity when this topic is brought up. These kinds of people will want to nitpick negative things that fit their perspective and it boils my blood. I'm not saying that I'll dismiss legit facts that can be concerning and only listen to positive things, I want to hear a _balanced_ view of it. Even if I wanted to speak up, the situation would only end up escalating. These so-called 'experts' are just adding fuel to the fire.

I would like to get vaccinated to protect others for the greater good, but the anti-vax mindset from my family on this topic is quite a frustrating challenge. Heck, they also didn't allow me to get other vaccine shots that are required in schools for whatever reason when I was younger (I am so sorry guys ). I really shouldn't have to make a decision based on whether or not my family will be fine with it if I get the shot. The virus is still running about as some places are going back into lockdown again. This isn't the time to be messing around.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 5, 2021)

Lt.Savior said:


> I'm fully vaccinated. What strikes me is that some people are apposed to being vaccinated. Like some of my friends. Yet i know they have traveled to country's where vaccination for some of the local diseases in that country are mandatory. Otherwise you can't travel to those country's. But you won't hear them having problems with that.


I've encountered the same thing with a few work colleagues who refuse to get vaccinated because they don't believe in the science but are more than happy to carry on smoking knowing full well what that will do to their health in the future. I never thought I'd live through a pandemic where some thinks smoking is safer for your health than getting vaccinated to help save the lives of those you supposedly love and care about.


----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 5, 2021)

Just got my first dose of Pfizer a couple of hours ago. Quick and painless, no major symptoms/side effects so far only some mild tenderness at the injection site. I have my second dose schedule for the 26th of this month.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 5, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I've encountered the same thing with a few work colleagues who refuse to get vaccinated because they don't believe in the science but are more than happy to carry on smoking knowing full well what that will do to their health in the future. I never thought I'd live through a pandemic where some think smoking is safer for your health than getting vaccinated to help save the lives of those you supposedly love and care about.


Every time I hear things like this, it brings me back to when Spring Break 2020 was going to happen (some places closed it thankfully) and we had these news interviews about teens saying 'Screw everyone, I want to party' and the first guy on that video was always the one I remember the most. Like no offense to anyone, but he looks totally smashed and like he already drank his mind away.

To me that guy will always be their poster child.



Spoiler


----------



## Damn71 (Aug 6, 2021)

Ill be getting my first Pfizer dose this week!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 7, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I believe many stores would like to enforce the requirement for customers, however due to the fact that anti maskers have proven to be violent, as well as irresponsible and irrational. unfortunately, the poor store employees are literally risking their lives if they try and enforce requirements.
> 
> fully vaccinated people are being asked to wear masks again because the high number of irresponsible and selfish anti-vaxxers have allowed covid to proliferate to such an extent that we all must take precautions again. The fact is, it is much much harder for vaccinated people to catch covid, and so regardless of the fact that once infected they are potentially able to spread the illness, we would not be where we are if not for anti-vaxxers. The disease would not be spreading as it is without the antivaxxers and anti maskers.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with everything you've said and the sentiments you've expressed. It's so frustrating to live in a society of relatively high privilege where we're able to voice out our concerns without too much fear/concern of any type of harm for expressing ourselves. Yet, people like anti-vaxxers -- not people who are vaccine-hesitant, have health conditions that literally force them to not be able to get vaccines of generally any type, or who have not yet reached legal age for them to have autonomy over their own bodies and are living with anti-vaxxers -- forget that these privileges do not come for free. We each have civil responsibilities and duties. When it's our time to step up to bat for the greater good of the society as a whole, we should do that. Freedom _isn't_ free, despite "free" being in the word. 

It also makes me seethe that governments are prioritizing getting re-elected over ensuring the safety of their constituents. I was so disappointed to see my province's premier announce that they would wait for the federal government "to lead" in implementing a vaccine passport. The provincial government is the body that holds our vaccine receipt records now, not the federal government, and healthcare falls under the provincial government's portfolio. _*eyeroll*_

On a more positive note, between getting my first and second doses, it seems like my menstrual cycle is finally returning to a gap of four weeks instead of five weeks (the four-week gap was always consistent, even when I consciously felt the most stress during university up until 2020). I will admit that I've learned to better manage my major source of chronic stress (work), but I think feeling better protected from covid at the subconscious level has further alleviated some degree of chronic stress.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 7, 2021)

finally back to change my vote to 'fully vaccinated'! only got it a few hours ago so no side effects yet, fingers crossed all i get is a sore arm


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 7, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Every time I hear things like this, it brings me back to when Spring Break 2020 was going to happen (some places closed it thankfully) and we had these news interviews about teens saying 'Screw everyone, I want to party' and the first guy on that video was always the one I remember the most. Like no offense to anyone, but he looks totally smashed and like he already drank his mind away.
> 
> To me that guy will always be their poster child.
> 
> ...


this whole thing has been so long that i feel like that was 5 years ago, but it was really just a year ago.. ugh. It’s really unfortunate how some people act in regards to others. I just can’t imagine not caring about the greater good that much. Very saddening


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 7, 2021)

Got my 1st jab (moderna) a few weeks ago, getting the 2nd on the ⑨ / ⑨.  Not much for side effects apart from a sore arm and a cough. I have blood tests semi-regularly so i thought i would be prepared for the ache but dang it was kinda debilitating lol


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 7, 2021)

My husband and I are fully vaccinated. He got his second one a couple of days ago, I was fully vaxed back in June. Our country was slow rolling out vaccines and prioritised older groups first; they only started making an effort with younger people when they realised that if they wanted to reopen things and have people spending money, they needed to have younger crowds in a place where they could go out with less danger. I had mine earlier than my age group because of two disabilities which put me within the "vulnerable" category, although initially my doctor did not forward my info on as I was under 50 and not "extremely vulnerable".

The vaccine rollout in my country has been an absolute mess, and I also find posts/infographics insinuating that people who aren't vaccinated yet are selfish infuriating and patronising. Not everyone has had the luxury of choosing to get vaccinated because of how their government has chosen to vaccinate, and some disabled people still can't be due to other risks.

My reaction to the first dose was brutal and the second wasn't wonderful either, so I can fully see it becoming a vaccine people shrug off and don't bother with in the future like the flu vaccine. Also the non-reporting of side effects definitely has made people distrustful and flock to places like Facebook for their (mis)information.


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2021)

Nearly forgot to update my vote and I love seeing how the poll changed over time.

Got my second dose last Tuesday, not much for side effects apart from a sore arm and being very tired. So incredibly tired that I skipped working on Wednesday, sleeping away most of the day instead. It was weird, I didn't even feel ill, not even a cough, just very weak? Anyway it was still entirely worth it.


----------



## arikins (Aug 7, 2021)

i do not plan to get the vaccine. i keep myself and the ones around me extremely safe because of my choice to not get the vaccine. 

ive grown up cautious, my whole hispanic family made me that way. due to the utter confusion on whether its safe, not safe, works, doesnt work, i simply want to wait until things are full figured out. :/


----------



## Merielle (Aug 8, 2021)

arikins said:


> i do not plan to get the vaccine. i keep myself and the ones around me extremely safe because of my choice to not get the vaccine.
> 
> ive grown up cautious, my whole hispanic family made me that way. due to the utter confusion on whether its safe, not safe, works, doesnt work, i simply want to wait until things are full figured out. :/


Hi!  There's a lot (a LOT) of misinformation surrounding the vaccines, and caution under these circumstances is understandable, but I want to try and reassure you (or anyone else who may have concerns) that we know that the vaccines are safe and extremely effective at preventing you from getting sick, and especially so at preventing severe illness, hospitalization, and death.  For what it's worth, myself and my immediate family are all fully vaccinated and have been for some time, and none of us have suffered any ill effects from the vaccine, minus the usual brief/expected initial side effects.  I'm afraid my sources are fairly US-centric, so apologies for that in advance.  I'm not a medical expert, so I'm mainly going to provide links to information so you can research this further yourself, and also quote some relevant portions.

This is a very recent article from the CDC on the safety of the vaccines.


> Over 346 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine have been given in the United States from December 14, 2020, through August 2, 2021.
> 
> COVID-19 vaccines are *safe and effective*. COVID-19 vaccines were evaluated in tens of thousands of participants in clinical trials. The vaccines met the Food and Drug Administration’s (FDA) rigorous scientific standards for safety, effectiveness, and manufacturing quality needed to support emergency use authorization (EUA). Learn more about EUAs in this videoexternal icon.
> 
> Millions of people in the United States have received COVID-19 vaccines since they were authorized for emergency use by FDA. These vaccines have undergone and will continue to undergo the most intensive safety monitoring in U.S. history. This monitoring includes using both established and new safety monitoring systems to make sure that COVID-19 vaccines are safe.



If you'd like to know more about the measures taken to ensure vaccine safety, here is another resource from the CDC.  It contains links to information about specific vaccines as well as vaccine reporting systems.  I'll also link to their article on V-Safe, which is a smartphone app that will allow you to take health check-ins after vaccination.  
Here are some portions of the original article discussing possible adverse effects to the vaccine.


> *Serious Safety Problems Are Rare*
> To date, the systems in place to monitor the safety of these vaccines have found only two serious types of health problems after vaccination, both of which are rare. These are anaphylaxis and thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS) after vaccination with J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine.
> 
> *Anaphylaxis*
> ...



And this is a quote from the article on myocarditis and pericarditis linked above.


> More than 177 million people have received at least one dose of COVID-19 vaccine in the United States, and CDC continues to monitor the safety of COVID-19 vaccines for any health problems that happen after vaccination.
> Since April 2021, there have been more than a thousand reports to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) of cases of inflammation of the heart—called myocarditis and pericarditis—happening after mRNA COVID-19 vaccination (i.e., Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna) in the United States.
> These reports are rare, given the hundreds of millions of vaccine doses administered, and have been reported after mRNA COVID-19 vaccination, particularly in adolescents and young adults. View the latest information.
> CDC and its partners are actively monitoring these reports, by reviewing data and medical records, to learn more about what happened and to understand any relationship to COVID-19 vaccination.
> ...


 This is an article from Yale Medicine regarding blood clots, and I'll quote the portion on side-effects to be on the lookout for.


> While the risk for a rare blood clot is low, everyone who gets the Johnson & Johnson vaccine should know its early symptoms. The CDC recommends seeking immediate medical care if you develop any of the following symptoms after getting the shot:
> 
> 
> Severe headache
> ...


If someone does experience unusual or concerning side effects, you can call your doctor or healthcare provider for information and advice. 

And going back to the original article, I'm also happy to say that it doesn't seem like long-term vaccine side effects are a concern.  Here is the quote.


> Serious side effects that could cause a long-term health problem are extremely unlikely following any vaccination, including COVID-19 vaccination. Vaccine monitoring has historically shown that side effects generally happen within six weeks of receiving a vaccine dose. For this reason, the FDA required each of the authorized COVID-19 vaccines to be studied for at least two months (eight weeks) after the final dose. Millions of people have received COVID-19 vaccines, and no long-term side effects have been detected.



I'd also like to link to this article from the World Health Organization about how vaccines work.  You might know this stuff already, but I've seen a lot of misconceptions surrounding the science behind vaccines, some from my family, and understanding the science behind something can be reassuring.


> Vaccines contain weakened or inactive parts of a particular organism (antigen) that triggers an immune response within the body. Newer vaccines contain the blueprint for producing antigens rather than the antigen itself. Regardless of whether the vaccine is made up of the antigen itself or the blueprint so that the body will produce the antigen, this weakened version will not cause the disease in the person receiving the vaccine, but it will prompt their immune system to respond much as it would have on its first reaction to the actual pathogen.


Moving on from the safety of vaccines, here are some sources on vaccine effectiveness.  This is a detailed science brief from the CDC, and this is an article on how vaccine effectiveness is monitored.  I'd also like to quote a portion of this article from AP News, discussing findings that nearly all COVID deaths are amongst the unvaccinated.


> Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.
> 
> An Associated Press analysis of available government data from May shows that “breakthrough” infections in fully vaccinated people accounted for fewer than 1,200 of more than 107,000 COVID-19 hospitalizations. That’s about 1.1%.
> 
> ...


Please, please don't think I'm saying all this because I want to scare you, but the reality of the situation is that it is extremely difficult to stay safe while unvaccinated.  The Delta variant is spreading quickly in many areas, and it is both dangerous and highly transmissible.  


> *The Delta variant is more contagious:* The Delta variant is highly contagious, nearly twice as contagious as previous variants.
> 
> *Some data suggest the Delta variant might cause more severe illness than previous strains in unvaccinated persons.* In two different studies from Canada and Scotland, patients infected with the Delta variant were more likely to be hospitalized than patients infected with Alpha or the original virus strains.
> *Unvaccinated people remain the greatest concern:* Although breakthrough infections happen much less often than infections in unvaccinated people, individuals infected with the Delta variant, including fully vaccinated people with symptomatic breakthrough infections, can transmit it to others. CDC is continuing to assess data on whether fully vaccinated people with asymptomatic breakthrough infections can transmit. However, the greatest risk of transmission is among unvaccinated people who are much more likely to contract, and therefore transmit the virus.
> ...


Please consider getting vaccinated.  It is the safest option.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 8, 2021)

Merielle said:


> Hi!  There's a lot (a LOT) of misinformation surrounding the vaccines, and caution under these circumstances is understandable, but I want to try and reassure you (or anyone else who may have concerns) that we know that the vaccines are safe and extremely effective at preventing you from getting sick, and especially so at preventing severe illness, hospitalization, and death.  For what it's worth, myself and my immediate family are all fully vaccinated and have been for some time, and none of us have suffered any ill effects from the vaccine, minus the usual brief/expected initial side effects.  I'm afraid my sources are fairly US-centric, so apologies for that in advance.  I'm not a medical expert, so I'm mainly going to provide links to information so you can research this further yourself, and also quote some relevant portions.
> 
> This is a very recent article from the CDC on the safety of the vaccines.
> 
> ...


I want to just echo this so much! Please consider doing it. I've known a couple people now who refused to get the vaccine because of the LOADS of misinformation that is out there and they are both in the hospital on ventilation with delta and will in all honesty probably not make it. They both expressed a lot of regret and even pleaded and begged for the vaccine as soon as they were admitted after getting too sick. At that point it is too late. It's so painful to see people and families go through that. Please don't allow that to happen to you or your family. this loss is avoidable and the vaccine is safe. Don't let it become a too late situation.  Of course nobody wants to scare anyone but the awful truth of it is, it is scary and your life and your family are worth so much more.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 8, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> I want to just echo this so much! Please consider doing it. I've known a couple people now who refused to get the vaccine because of the LOADS of misinformation that is out there and they are both in the hospital on ventilation with delta and will in all honesty probably not make it. They both expressed a lot of regret and even pleaded and begged for the vaccine as soon as they were admitted after getting too sick. At that point it is too late. It's so painful to see people and families go through that. Please don't allow that to happen to you or your family. this loss is avoidable and the vaccine is safe. Don't let it become a too late situation.  Of course nobody wants to scare anyone but the awful truth of it is, it is scary and your life and your family are worth so much more.


I’m sorry you have loved ones fighting for their life right now because they didn’t get vaccinated sooner. Sadly it’s becoming a familiar story with so many (especially young people) either still not trusting the science or thinking they’ll be alright even if they catch Covid-19. You’d think after 18 months of living with this virus that more people would be more than willing to get vaccinated. Not just for themselves but for those they love and care about some life can back to normality once again.


----------



## Stikki (Aug 8, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I’m sorry you have loved ones fighting for their life right now because they didn’t get vaccinated sooner. Sadly it’s becoming a familiar story with so many (especially young people) either still not trusting the science or thinking they’ll be alright even if they catch Covid-19. You’d think after 18 months of living with this virus that more people would be more than willing to get vaccinated. Not just for themselves but for those they love and care about some life can back to normality once again.


Agreed, plus there needs to be consideration taken by the people choosing not to be vaccinated "because they're suspicious". They have to be prepared to live with themselves if because of them, people who genuinely can't be vaccinated for medical reasons or those with weak immune systems who the vaccination isn't as effective for end up getting sick or worse, simply because they let their suspicions cloud their concern of others and spread the virus around.


----------



## arikins (Aug 8, 2021)

Merielle said:


> Hi!  There's a lot (a LOT) of misinformation surrounding the vaccines, and caution under these circumstances is understandable, but I want to try and reassure you (or anyone else who may have concerns) that we know that the vaccines are safe and extremely effective at preventing you from getting sick, and especially so at preventing severe illness, hospitalization, and death.  For what it's worth, myself and my immediate family are all fully vaccinated and have been for some time, and none of us have suffered any ill effects from the vaccine, minus the usual brief/expected initial side effects.  I'm afraid my sources are fairly US-centric, so apologies for that in advance.  I'm not a medical expert, so I'm mainly going to provide links to information so you can research this further yourself, and also quote some relevant portions.
> 
> This is a very recent article from the CDC on the safety of the vaccines.
> 
> ...


thank you for this

i could definitely show this to my family, because even if i wanted to get vaccinated, my mother wouldnt let me. reading these though, there is still some doubt in my mind, however it is swayed. 

when talking to other people that are for the vaccine, they would usually shame me and give me evidence from highly unreliable resources. this though helps incredibly.



Spoiler: TW



i want more than anything for this pandemic to be over. 2020 was the first year ive ever been medicated for mental illness, and had to stay in a mental hospital for the same reason. two of my friends, one of which i dated, also stayed in mental hospitals. i do, more than anything, want this to be over.



i think i am still going to wait, im just a kid at home whos scared of vaccines, but i can definitely encourage others who are out constantly to ensure theirs, and others safety, through the vaccine.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



tiffanistarr said:


> I want to just echo this so much! Please consider doing it. I've known a couple people now who refused to get the vaccine because of the LOADS of misinformation that is out there and they are both in the hospital on ventilation with delta and will in all honesty probably not make it. They both expressed a lot of regret and even pleaded and begged for the vaccine as soon as they were admitted after getting too sick. At that point it is too late. It's so painful to see people and families go through that. Please don't allow that to happen to you or your family. this loss is avoidable and the vaccine is safe. Don't let it become a too late situation.  Of course nobody wants to scare anyone but the awful truth of it is, it is scary and your life and your family are worth so much more.


i agree ! ive lost my grandpa this year because of covid. though i wasnt as close to him as others in my family, it strikes me that they still dont want to get the vaccine after seeing him gone, and continue to go to places with out masks, pretend that everything is okay.

i went to disneyland recently. no one more a mask outside of stores besides me and a couple others. i wish everyone would take covid serious, whether they want to get the vaccine or not.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021

i also want to add that getting the vaccine helps a ton, but u can STILL catch covid and spread it. i dont like that stores are letting people who are vaccinated, (keep in mind that they do not check if said person is vaccinated or not, a simple yes or no for them is apparently good enough), shop without a mask.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2021)

arikins said:


> i also want to add that getting the vaccine helps a ton, but u can STILL catch covid and spread it. i dont like that stores are letting people who are vaccinated, (keep in mind that they do not check if said person is vaccinated or not, a simple yes or no for them is apparently good enough), shop without a mask.


Most of my family live in Pennsylvania and  some stores are making masks mandatory again regardless of vaccination status. It seemed the mask mandates were slowly going away but they are being brought back in some places. My city is still pretty open but it’s only a matter of time until masks are once again required. A local grocery store is requiring masks _only_ for employees, but customers don’t have to wear them. That doesn’t quite make sense to me, but they are optional for customers. I think Walmart is a company also requiring masks again, and is moving towards requiring the vaccine for all employees or they’ll be terminated.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 10, 2021)

Very excited and incredibly grateful to say that I am now fully vaccinated! It's such a relief, I sometimes look after my brother with a disability for my parents, so being vaccinated also protects him. Feeling great.


----------



## arikins (Aug 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Most of my family live in the Pennsylvania and  some stores are making masks mandatory again regardless of vaccination status. It seemed the mask mandates were slowly going away but they are being brought back in some places. My city is still pretty open but it’s only a matter of time until masks are once again required. A local grocery store is requiring masks _only_ for employees, but customers don’t have to wear them. That doesn’t quite make sense to me, but they are optional for customers. I think Walmart is a company also requiring masks again, and is moving towards requiring the vaccine for all employees or they’ll be terminated.


yes, i agree. im going back to school this month, and every student has to be tested weekly despite being vaccinated or not. only making employees wear masks though and not customers ... like you said ... doesnt make much sense


----------



## Aminata (Aug 10, 2021)

I didn't take it because i'm terrified of needles, people got mad on me but is can't be helped i'm scared of these things since i was small.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Most of my family live in Pennsylvania and  some stores are making masks mandatory again regardless of vaccination status. It seemed the mask mandates were slowly going away but they are being brought back in some places. My city is still pretty open but it’s only a matter of time until masks are once again required. A local grocery store is requiring masks _only_ for employees, but customers don’t have to wear them. That doesn’t quite make sense to me, but they are optional for customers. I think Walmart is a company also requiring masks again, and is moving towards requiring the vaccine for all employees or they’ll be terminated.



Mask mandates are coming back because the disease is surging, and half the country (speaking of the US) is scared because of all the misinformation being spread by bad actors, politicizing a disease, or just selfish and refusing to get vaccinated (once again, because I feel antivaxxers love to equate the two, this does not refer to those who cannot get vaccinated due to health issues and other legitimate reasons, antivaxxers are harming those people, who need the herd immunity protection of a socially responsible populace).




arikins said:


> yes, i agree. im going back to school this month, and every student has to be tested weekly despite being vaccinated or not. only making employees wear masks though and not customers ... like you said ... doesnt make much sense



it may not make logical sense but one is a workplace safety issue, which likely has liability implications. Plus employers generally can easily dictate dress rules for their employees (within reason of course, and masks are very reasonable) On the other hand, anti-maskers can be anti-social, aggressive, and often violent, so the store probably does not want to deal with that/ endanger employees. They also rely on their customers, and so if the customers are only going to come if they are allowed to completely disregard the safety of the people employed there, then the store is in a very difficult position. And some states with bad leaders are using the pandemic to score political points by making it impossible to enforce public health policy (like in Florida most prominently). So they make it hard for businesses to enforce mask rules.

People have to be tested every week because schools do not yet have a vaccine mandates - meaning they are not recording vaccination status, which means the policy doesn’t take into account this information.

I don’t mean to sound harsh, but I feel that throughout the pandemic there have been critiques of the policy based on the fact that it keeps changing, or because things take longer than originally stated, or we have to go back into restrictions, but it is literally because  people are not doing their part. It’s not that masks, social distancing, and most of all vaccines don’t work. It’s that when half the population refuses to care about their safety or anyone else’s, none of those measures are going to be as effective.

Vaccines are extremely safe and effective. The thing is, people have to get vaccinated, otherwise we are stuck in this repeating cycle of other safety measures, which are also made less effective by people who refuse to act responsibly



Mayor Kelli said:


> I didn't take it because i'm terrified of needles, people got mad on me but is can't be helped i'm scared of these things since i was small.



I have had a needle phobia since I was quite young as well, and have even passed out and thrown up in the past from having blood drawn. I know the fear is real and difficult to handle. However you should still get the vaccine, it is both the safest thing for you and the most responsible thing for you to do for your society.

you can tell the person giving the shot that you have a phobia, and they will generally make accommodations to make you more comfortable and help provide additional monitoring in case you become light headed or faint.

but you should still get the vaccine, especially if you live somewhere with a lot of covid cases and have friends or family with any health conditions or vulnerabilities.

not going to say it will be nothing or that you won’t hate it and be scared, but it is still worth it.


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 10, 2021)

just got my second shot and changed my vote to fully vaccinated  feels good


----------



## kayleee (Aug 10, 2021)

I still have friends who are unvaccinated and it absolutely blows my mind. It’s not for lack of availability of the vaccine, they literally just don’t care and won’t get it done. It’s so frustrating when people around you that you care about make uneducated decisions, and ironically I’ve found the people who won’t get vaccinated are the ones who complained the most about the mask mandates/other restrictions. And now that the restrictions are coming back, I just want to tell them “you… do realize this is essentially your fault right?”


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 10, 2021)

kayleee said:


> I still have friends who are unvaccinated and it absolutely blows my mind. It’s not for lack of availability of the vaccine, they literally just don’t care and won’t get it done. It’s so frustrating when people around you that you care about make uneducated decisions, and ironically I’ve found the people who won’t get vaccinated are the ones who complained the most about the mask mandates/other restrictions. And now that the restrictions are coming back, I just want to tell them “you… do realize this is essentially your fault right?”



This is something that frustrates me, too.

I’m not frustrated with people who *can’t *get the vaccine. I understand people have medical exemptions, may come from unsafe homes, or are simply in a country that has a different way of rolling out vaccines. Those people I have no issue with. I know that those people, if they could, would get the vaccine in a heartbeat and that’s the difference.

I’m frustrated with the people who *can *get vaccinated but are simply choosing not to. We had a big mass vaccination clinic for a while here that finally closed in August but they’re still hosting pop up clinics. *All *of our pharmacies in town (even the ones in grocery stores/Walmart) have the vaccine and while you do need to book an appointment for busier pharmacies you can absolutely walk into some other ones.

Here in Canada (or maybe specifically Ontario?) we’re risking having vaccines expire because people aren’t using them.

It’s so frustrating! My friend, and I love her to pieces, still hasn’t been vaccinated. She says it’s because she hasn’t found time, she wants to research it more (despite the fact that her boyfriend is a nurse and has offered to talk her through it), but... she just spent a week at her cottage. She just had a whole week off of work but couldn’t find time to get vaccinated. I even told her that I’m pretty sure her job has to give her a day or two off for the vaccine incase she has side effects.

I completely agree too, that I find the loudest opposers to the vaccine are also the same people who want masks to go away and “just want to get back to normal”. Like? This current delta wave we’re going through is entirely because so many people are choosing to not get vaccinated. Those are the people driving this wave and it’s really harming the people who *can’t *and it’s harming the rest of us because it’s affecting our hospitals, how businesses are able to run, and if we need to lockdown again it will fall on them, too.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Aug 10, 2021)

I got both of my doses back in April!


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Aug 10, 2021)

does anyone here have tips on preparing for getting the vaccine, besides drink water ofc?


----------



## kayleee (Aug 10, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> does anyone here have tips on preparing for getting the vaccine, besides drink water ofc?


Honestly getting the shot isn’t bad at all, but if you’re someone who gets nervous/lightheaded about shots I would definitely recommend eating something before getting it. And I took some Advil right after to combat arm soreness so that might help


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Aug 10, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Honestly getting the shot isn’t bad at all, but if you’re someone who gets nervous/lightheaded about shots I would definitely recommend eating something before getting it. And I took some Advil right after to combat arm soreness so that might help



i'm pretty good about getting shots, so that should be fine. i remember once getting blood drawn and looking right at the needle and not feeling bothered one bit! i'll keep that in mind.

i'm particularly worried about nausea related things. that stuff kinda gives me anxiety attacks, do you know of any foods that'd be good to eat before/after that would be best?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 10, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> does anyone here have tips on preparing for getting the vaccine, besides drink water ofc?


I found the best way to calm my nerves was to continually remind myself that I probably wasn’t the only one feeling nervous on the day of my vaccine. At my first vaccine appointment there was a lady before me who was so terrified of needles that she even refused an epidural during both her labours. Yet she somehow mustered up the courage to get her vaccine with the help of a volunteer holding her hand throughout.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 10, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> i'm pretty good about getting shots, so that should be fine. i remember once getting blood drawn and looking right at the needle and not feeling bothered one bit! i'll keep that in mind.
> 
> i'm particularly worried about nausea related things. that stuff kinda gives me anxiety attacks, do you know of any foods that'd be good to eat before/after that would be best?



I was super nervous about nausea too. It also give me anxiety so I sympathize so much.

Before getting my shot I ate but I had foods that I would normal be okay eating with an upset tummy. Ie: toast, applesauce, crackers, etc. Vs going for something spicy or something I’d never had before.

I also picked up a Powerade/Gatorade for after my needle because it made me feel better (nerves wise, lol) having it because I drink those when I’m sick sometimes.

Taking those steps made me feel comfier about it. I had a sore arm and a bit of a headache but nausea wise I was okay. Good luck with your vaccination!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 10, 2021)

tomatospooks666 said:


> i'm pretty good about getting shots, so that should be fine. i remember once getting blood drawn and looking right at the needle and not feeling bothered one bit! i'll keep that in mind.
> 
> i'm particularly worried about nausea related things. that stuff kinda gives me anxiety attacks, do you know of any foods that'd be good to eat before/after that would be best?



Like @-Lumi- mentioned Gatorade or something else with some sugar in it seems to help.

I do have a fear of getting shots and have experienced dizziness and nausea because of that (More often after getting blood drawn than injections) and fruit juice such as apple juice or orange juice seemed to help.

I also do think some mild flavored snacks help - I had whole wheat fig bars.

I also found that the 15 minute waiting period, even though it was so they could observe for bad side effects, was helpful for my own anxiety-driven tendency to feel light headed or nauseous. Since you have to sit for a while after, it gives you a chance to rest.

I didn’t have any trouble with nausea after the shot, though I did get a little bit of my usual light headedness, fwiw.

good luck, I hope you don’t end up needing any of our advice and have an easy time of it!


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Aug 10, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Like @-Lumi- mentioned Gatorade or something else with some sugar in it seems to help.
> 
> I do have a fear of getting shots and have experienced dizziness and nausea because of that (More often after getting blood drawn than injections) and fruit juice such as apple juice or orange juice seemed to help.
> 
> ...



thanks. i'll try to keep that all in mind, and might bring my 2ds with mario kart to keep myself busy. thanks everyone, i hope i'll have an alright time with it, too!


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 10, 2021)

had my first dose all the way back at the start of june. finally getting my second on thursday. not gonna lie, i am a bit nervous. i'm not the biggest fan of needles, since i can feel those suckers right inside my arm, and i'm dreading the side effects on top of it. my parents didn't really have any, but they really roughed up my girlfriend. (admittedly, i don't know which brand of vaccine she had.) since i'm the unluckiest person alive, i get the funny feeling i'm going to get absolutely destroyed by the side effects, which is giving me a lot of anxiety since i have a phobia of being sick and therefore hate nausea + feeling ill. fingers crossed i only feel wiped out after getting it and not much else.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 10, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> had my first dose all the way back at the start of june. finally getting my second on thursday. not gonna lie, i am a bit nervous. i'm not the biggest fan of needles, since i can feel those suckers right inside my arm, and i'm dreading the side effects on top of it. my parents didn't really have any, but they really roughed up my girlfriend. (admittedly, i don't know which brand of vaccine she had.) since i'm the unluckiest person alive, i get the funny feeling i'm going to get absolutely destroyed by the side effects, which is giving me a lot of anxiety since i have a phobia of being sick and therefore hate nausea + feeling ill. fingers crossed i only feel wiped out after getting it and not much else.



Good luck with your vaccine!! I was really nervous about my second one but honestly I had an easier time with my second than my first. I was a lot more nervous about the second one for the reasons you mentioned but I found the side effects were gentler - my arm wasn’t sore for nearly as long and I don’t think I got a headache or anything from it honestly. 

I hope it goes well


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 10, 2021)

Mayor Kelli said:


> I didn't take it because i'm terrified of needles, people got mad on me but is can't be helped i'm scared of these things since i was small.



Don't let that stop you! I know you can do it! In fact, for me the Covid-19 vaccine was one of the most painless shots/pricks I have ever gotten! I barely even felt it! In addition, if needles make you nervous, it might help if you just look away, take some deep breathes, and let the doctor/nurse administer the vaccine without counting down or telling you when exactly they will prick you! Often times people don't even notice it happened at all when they do administer it!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Aug 11, 2021)

I just want to input my 2 cents, and if it helps someone, yay. 

I think there are a lot of people who are nervous about long term side effects of the mRNA vaccines, which have never been studied long term in humans. It's a legit concern, and I don't think it helps to call them selfish or get angry. 

There are also people already struggling with things in their lives, and while covid would be bad, they may feel that the side effects of the new vaccines are not a risk they are willing to take. And they may prefer to be careful, isolate as much as poss, take precautions etc...over a new tech vaccine.

In my family, some are vaccinated with the new mRNA vaccines, some are not. Some had very few side effects. Some had awful side effects, and are worried that if they need boosters, the side effects will be worse and that would be very bad for them. Some have specific medical concerns, or legitimate fears of injecting an experimental (as far as long term goes) vaccine technology into themselves. I respect the right of each of them to make their own decisions.

Now for the hopeful part!!! For everyone who is hesitant over the new tech or long term side effects, there are some companies bringing vaccines into market soon that use already studied technology (similar to what the hepB vaccines have used for years, for ex). 

One example is the Novavax company. Their vaccine is more effective against covid 19, including the variants so far, and has fewer side effects and uses a method that has proven safe long term. It should be out this fall, and is in final stages fda approval. This may encourage people who are hesitant to get vaccinated, as it addresses their very real fears. Yay!!!

I only wanted to mention this because some people may not be aware of it.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 11, 2021)

i will be getting my vaccine soon. covid got brought home by one of my family members and now i've got it  so i am Just About Done w/ this whole virus thing and being scared of the vaccine. if anyone has any recommendations on which vaccine to get (pfizer or moderna) lmk


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 11, 2021)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i will be getting my vaccine soon. covid got brought home by one of my family members and now i've got it  so i am Just About Done w/ this whole virus thing and being scared of the vaccine. if anyone has any recommendations on which vaccine to get (pfizer or moderna) lmk


i got pfizer, but i think ive seen @Chris say they are pretty much the same thing. found the comment and pasted it below


Chris said:


> For context, I'm a scientist and have handled COVID-19 mRNA. There are no significant differences between these two vaccines and you won't compromise your safety by mixing them.


so i guess you can pick whatever is available/most convenient location


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 12, 2021)

BetsySundrop said:


> I just want to input my 2 cents, and if it helps someone, yay.
> 
> I think there are a lot of people who are nervous about long term side effects of the mRNA vaccines, which have never been studied long term in humans. It's a legit concern, and I don't think it helps to call them selfish or get angry.
> 
> ...


Johnson & Johnson and AstraZeneca are not mRNA, so there are already non-mRNA options out there if that's a concern for you. My mom got Johnson & Johnson and felt ill for a day and I got Pfizer and didn't have any side effects at all, so it's not automatic that mRNA vaccines have worse side effects than non-mRNA ones. It mostly depends on the person. Johnson & Johnson also has a much worse reputation than the two mRNA vaccines as far as effectiveness and side effects go. However, any vaccine is way better than no vaccine, so take whatever makes you feels comfortable. Just remember that covid has bad side effects too, and we don't fully understand the long-term damage that covid causes. You can try to play it safe until the Novavax vaccine hits the market, but unless you are living in a bomb shelter, you won't be completely safe from covid until then. I don't think Novavax will be that much more effective than Johnson & Johnson that it's worth taking that risk, but if you're absolutely dead set on getting the Novavax vaccine, at least that's better than refusing to get vaccinated at all.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 12, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> i got pfizer, but i think ive seen @Chris say they are pretty much the same thing. found the comment and pasted it below
> 
> so i guess you can pick whatever is available/most convenient location


thank u so much!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Aug 12, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Johnson & Johnson and AstraZeneca are not mRNA, so there are already non-mRNA options out there if that's a concern for you. My mom got Johnson & Johnson and felt ill for a day and I got Pfizer and didn't have any side effects at all, so it's not automatic that mRNA vaccines have worse side effects than non-mRNA ones. It mostly depends on the person. Johnson & Johnson also has a much worse reputation than the two mRNA vaccines as far as effectiveness and side effects go. However, any vaccine is way better than no vaccine, so take whatever makes you feels comfortable. Just remember that covid has bad side effects too, and we don't fully understand the long-term damage that covid causes. You can try to play it safe until the Novavax vaccine hits the market, but unless you are living in a bomb shelter, you won't be completely safe from covid until then. I don't think Novavax will be that much more effective than Johnson & Johnson that it's worth taking that risk, but if you're absolutely dead set on getting the Novavax vaccine, at least that's better than refusing to get vaccinated at all.



Who said I was dead set on novavax? Maybe I wasnt clear, sorry.  Basically, I noticed some people had concerns about side effects and/or new tech in the vaccines. I was just pointing out that there were going to be more (safer) options, as it seemed some people weren't aware of this. 

The only reason i mentioned novavax specifically was as an example, as it works differently than any of the ones currently available and in the last clinical trials proved safer and more effective than any currently out.  

I just figured it might help some people decide to eventually get vaccinated if they knew they weren't limited to what is currently available, so was putting the info out there.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 12, 2021)

One down, one left to go. Changed my vote!

Follow up for my earlier question about bandages/bandaids: The nurse who gave me the shot was more than fine with just letting me hold a small cotton ball against the injection site for a while. It stopped bleeding pretty much after one minute. If anyone else out there is severely grossed out by bandages/bandaids then I recommend just asking the person giving you the shot if you can just hold it.

As far as side effects go: Just a sore arm and some mild muscle twitching around the vaccination site.​


----------



## jefflomacy (Aug 12, 2021)

been out living life instead of posting here. been fully vaccinated with pfizer. i have covid now and so do all of my friends. 

death counter so far: 0 ( i know this is disappointing to many posters here that I am not dead yet )
hospitalization counter so far: 1, a friend who was vaccinated had severe chest pain and was monitored overnight in an ER hallway due to lack of space at the hospital, and was released after nitroglycerin treatment stabilized his condition 

I had some chills and sweats and so on, but nothing too bad yet. I first felt sick on Monday. 6 more days before I am no longer contagious and can leave the house to hang around covid negative people. The present suggestion from the CDC is apparently 10 days after first symptoms. A follow-up PCR is not required.

My unvaccinated friends were deathly ill, but did not require hospitalization. They were very sick, crawling to the bathroom in their own home as they lacked the strength to stand up straight. Should you choose not to get vaccinated, you are choosing the path of more significant suffering *when you get COVID, which you will, because pretty much everyone is going to get delta COVID in this wave*.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 13, 2021)

changing my vote because as of today I’m fully vaccinated


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 13, 2021)

well, i'm fully vaccinated now, but as expected, side effects from the second jab have destroyed me. it wasn't too bad yesterday, but when i woke up this morning it was horrible. headache, nausea, a weird cramp-like pain in my stomach, and terrible lower back ache. i also have a weird ache all the way down my left leg (and sometimes my right) and when i tilt my head to the left, my neck/collarbone on that side also aches/hurts. (yes, i was jabbed in the left arm.) hopefully it clears up by tomorrow because_ my god_.

also, yes, i would still get the jab again anyway. this sucks, no doubt about it, but you know what sucks more? getting covid.


----------



## virgocrossing (Aug 13, 2021)

i haven’t had any jabs yet because i’m in the uk where the NHS offers the vaccine by age group. there’s discussion in the media of 16-18 year olds getting it in a few weeks though, i really hope that works out! all my relatives have been vaccinated and nobody experienced terrible side effects, but i’m still mildly concerned. sending so much love to anyone struggling right now!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2021)

virgocrossing said:


> i haven’t had any jabs yet because i’m in the uk where the NHS offers the vaccine by age group. there’s discussion in the media of 16-18 year olds getting it in a few weeks though, i really hope that works out! all my relatives have been vaccinated and nobody experienced terrible side effects, but i’m still mildly concerned. sending so much love to anyone struggling right now!!


I’m 20 and I got the pfizer and I had 0 side effects other then a sore arm for 1 day for both ones lol, it doesn’t even hurt getting it, it just hurts a little when you try to move the day after.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Aug 14, 2021)

welp, yesterday i finally got my first dose of pfizer! and so far, other than some mega arm soreness and a headache (that could just be from using my laptop constantly or anxiety anyway) i'm feeling pretty good.

to think i had been so nervous about the whole thing that i was pretty much making myself sick with stress... here's hoping the second dose won't be too bad and then i can say that i'm fully vaccinated!


----------



## Alyx (Aug 17, 2021)

As of April, I am fully vaccinated, as well as my parents and grandparents. I was given Pfizer, and the side effects were a sore arm and a common cold feeling for a day or so after the second shot. If I had to, I would do it again, to protect myself, my friends, and my family. I have friends and family that have cancer and other ailments where their immune systems aren't strong enough to take on COVID. This new variant is scaring me, but I keep remembering Dr. Mike on YouTube: "Stay alert, not anxious!"


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2021)

Got my second dose an hour ago. Glad to be done with that!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 2, 2021)

I am shocked to still see people refusing to get the vaccine. I read so many stories about people who are dying from Covid and they were anti vaccine and their last words were that they regret so much to not have taken the vaccine. Makes me kinda scared for my mother. She has some sicknesses and she is one of those people that refuses to take the vaccine..


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 2, 2021)

I'll likely get my first dose in 1-2 months time and I'm very glad I'm doing my part. both my parents are vaccinated too!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2021



Princess Mipha said:


> I am shocked to still see people refusing to get the vaccine. I read so many stories about people who are dying from Covid and they were anti vaccine and their last words were that they regret so much to not have taken the vaccine. Makes me kinda scared for my mother. She has some sicknesses and she is one of those people that refuses to take the vaccine..


that's harsh.. I just wish people would listen to professionals and people that have been affected by covid..


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 2, 2021)

I have been fully vaccinated since June! I had no side affects with the first dose (not even a sore arm), but got a fever for the second dose (this is to be expected though). I was bed ridden the whole day after my second shot and yes it was rough, but I'd rather suffer 1 day of side affects than getting a disease that could harm myself or my family (2 immunocompromised people in my immediate family).


----------



## Shawna (Sep 7, 2021)

JUST GOT MY FIRST DOSE JUST NOW!!! 
I got Pfizers, and my second dose is due on thr 28th. ^_^


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 7, 2021)

I've been vaccinated (with Pfizer) since January and half a year later I do not have any noticeable side effects besides becoming cooler


----------



## Stikki (Sep 10, 2021)

I had my second jab a few weeks back. I had Pfizer and I was fine after the first dose. I was very ill for a couple of days after the second dose, but fine again now. I've since heard of several people I know irl still getting covid after being vaccinated...but it was essentially like having a bad cold apparently. So I still reckon getting vaxxed is the best thing to do, even if you do still catch covid cos it least it won't be so likely to tear you apart than if you weren't vaxxed at all.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Sep 10, 2021)

Fully vaxxed since May (Pfizer), and plan on getting the booster when it becomes available. No side effects either time. Also got my flu shot yesterday. 

My grandfather died of COVID last summer. My mom’s family thought they were doing the right thing and instead of placing him in a nursing home after his wife died earlier in the year (not from COVID), they hired a home health aide. But then the aide got COVID and gave it to my grandfather (and an uncle, who thankfully was ok). My grandfather was in his 90s, but was in pretty ok physical health. I hate thinking about his last few weeks in the hospital, alone bc of protocols.

Anyway, if you are able to get the shot, GET IT. It’s infuriating to keep reading about so many that won’t get it (rather than can’t get it).


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Sep 10, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> I am shocked to still see people refusing to get the vaccine. I read so many stories about people who are dying from Covid and they were anti vaccine and their last words were that they regret so much to not have taken the vaccine. Makes me kinda scared for my mother. She has some sicknesses and she is one of those people that refuses to take the vaccine..


There's this website that is FULL of stories of anti-vax people being all like "ohh I was wrong for being hesitant plz get it" and of course people who made tons of conspiracy posts regarding COVID-19 and vaccination dying of the same virus that they were claiming was fake and such. It's sad but a pinch ironic and also really goes to show how people flip-flop sides only when a problem directly effects them.


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

I got my second vacc today after a long delay; not because of anti-vaxx websites but because I'm a lazy f... iddle.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 14, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> I got my second vacc today after a long delay; not because of anti-vaxx websites but because I'm a lazy f... iddle.


congrats on being vaxx'd !


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 15, 2021)

I got my first dose today! Finally! So glad that the nurses were nice. Very quick process. My arm barely hurts, and it's been a couple hours now.


----------



## justina (Sep 26, 2021)

So apparently the 3rd shots(boosters) have been approved now. Anyone getting a 3rd dose? I got my second dose in June so won’t be eligible for a while. I got pretty sick for the second so would want to see how others react to the third dose as well before making a decision.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 26, 2021)

justina said:


> So apparently the 3rd shots(boosters) have been approved now. Anyone getting a 3rd dose? I got my second dose in June so won’t be eligible for a while. I got pretty sick for the second so would want to see how others react to the third dose as well before making a decision.


I probably will next year.  I still have not gotten my second dose yet (but I should get it this week), so I probably will not get my booster until late May or Early June.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Sep 26, 2021)

justina said:


> So apparently the 3rd shots(boosters) have been approved now. Anyone getting a 3rd dose? I got my second dose in June so won’t be eligible for a while. I got pretty sick for the second so would want to see how others react to the third dose as well before making a decision.


I'm not getting it since I'm not immunocompromised nor 65 and older and from what I know, the FDA in the US hasn't authorized the shot for people who don't fit the criteria I just mentioned, so I likely can't even if I wanted it


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Sep 26, 2021)

Dipping into this thread to say- if you're hesitant about the covid vaccine, *please get vaccinated*.

I was diagnosed with covid on Tuesday, and I've been symptomatic since Monday. It's been a very bumpy week so far. I've experienced fever, chills, a sore throat, brain fog, extreme fatigue, lost my senses of taste & smell and my chest has been tight. I also don't know what the lasting effects will be; if I'll end up with long covid, if I'll have a complication months/years down the line tied to this, or even if the next few days will be okay. There's also the toll it's taken on my mental health; I've had to quarantine away from my husband who is my main source of support, I've struggled with basic tasks which is humiliating, and the brain fog/concentration problems have meant I've been unable to do much in the way of distraction.

I'm double vaccinated- I was one of the earlier ones to be, since I'm classed as vulnerable due to other health conditions- and was due a booster next month. That's now delayed. The horrendous mismanagement of the pandemic (especially in the UK and the US) has meant getting vaccinated won't necessarily stop you from having covid, but it'll likely stop you from being hospitalised or worse. Also, people like me with disabilities rely on others being vaccinated to stop it spreading as fast. I can mask up, I can stay indoors as much as possible, I can get vaccinated, but disabled people are having to live half-lives because ableds shrug everything off. The emerging evidence also shows that vaccinated people are likely infectious for less time, meaning it can't spread as much.

I get why people are apprehensive about vaccines and I don't support vaccine passports due to the complications they cause disabled & undocumented people. But. Please just get fully vaccinated for covid.


----------



## justina (Sep 26, 2021)

TheWildShadow55 said:


> I'm not getting it since I'm not immunocompromised nor 65 and older and from what I know, the FDA in the US hasn't authorized the shot for people who don't fit the criteria I just mentioned, so I likely can't even if I wanted it



I remember reading something that anyone 18-64 with a “high risk” job (medical setting,school,day care, retail etc) is also eligible but I could be wrong.


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 26, 2021)

I forgot to come back and change my vote, but I got my second dose of pfizer on august 26th. So I’ve been fully vaccinated since September 9th (if two shots still counts as being fully vaccinated? I honestly don’t know anymore). Second shot itself wasn’t bad, but the next day I did ended up with a major headache that lasted for about two days. I just drank plenty of water and slept it off so it was fine. other than that everything was great and I’m glad I got the shots. As for boosters? If somewhere down the line I’m eligible (which I’m definitely not at the current moment) and it’s the right thing to do then I’m all for it.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 27, 2021)

I just got my first dose of pfizer, literally like 3 minutes ago. anxiety struck but I'm glad I got it.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 28, 2021)

TheWildShadow55 said:


> I'm not getting it since I'm not immunocompromised nor 65 and older and from what I know, the FDA in the US hasn't authorized the shot for people who don't fit the criteria I just mentioned, so I likely can't even if I wanted it


This is correct...even up here in Canada. In order to get your 3rd shot you actually need a written recommendation from a specialist...not a family doctor, a specialist.

I was actually speaking to the Pfizer rep that controls the shipments of the vaccine to my pharmacy the other day and she mentioned that the current contract with the government concludes at the end of October (which was news to me), so moving forward I'm not 100% sure how things are going to play out in terms of a 'booster' dose.



justina said:


> I remember reading something that anyone 18-64 with a “high risk” job (medical setting,school,day care, retail etc) is also eligible but I could be wrong.


This is also correct...at least (again) up here in Canada. Hospital staff, first responders etc. are apparently eligible to receive a 3rd dose but in terms of timeframe spacing I don't believe there's any concrete information but 8 months appears to be what they're looking at. Much like the beginning of the vaccine rollout, ONLY certain medical positions are currently a go for the booster. Schools/Day Care/Retail workers are not cleared for a 3rd dose yet.

There is a theory that 8 months after your second vaccine, Pfizer's efficacy drops to 42% while Moderna's efficacy drops to 76%...so everyone who was scrambling to get Pfizer Pfizer Pfizer, you put too much trust in the media.
I had a double Pfizer vaccination because I was part of the first wave to get the vaccine, but if I could do it all over again...Moderna's numbers don't lie.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 28, 2021)

WHOOOOOO I JUST GOT MY SECOND DOSE ^_^


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Sep 28, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> There is a theory that 8 months after your second vaccine, Pfizer's efficacy drops to 42% while Moderna's efficacy drops to 76%...so everyone who was scrambling to get Pfizer Pfizer Pfizer, you put too much trust in the media.
> I had a double Pfizer vaccination because I was part of the first wave to get the vaccine, but if I could do it all over again...Moderna's numbers don't lie.



I live in the UK and you don't have a choice which vaccine you get- it'll be AstraZeneca, Pfizer or Moderna. You show up on the day and they give you whichever one. If you don't like it, tough, you're not getting vaccinated. I was given AZ for my first dose just as the data on the problems with it was coming to light, but due to my NHS number being assigned male I was given it anyway despite being under 40. If you're AFAB and under 40 you weren't supposed to be given it at the time. I'm not sure what brand I'll be given for my booster whenever it rolls around (since I currently have covid, I'm unable to get it until December as you have to wait 8-12 weeks after being infectious). The UK doesn't buy stock of AZ any more.

I caught the Delta variant, as most people recently have, and it definitely is breaking through the effectiveness of the vaccines much more.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 29, 2021)

pumpkinpuppy said:


> I live in the UK and you don't have a choice which vaccine you get- it'll be AstraZeneca, Pfizer or Moderna. You show up on the day and they give you whichever one. If you don't like it, tough, you're not getting vaccinated. I was given AZ for my first dose just as the data on the problems with it was coming to light, but due to my NHS number being assigned male I was given it anyway despite being under 40. If you're AFAB and under 40 you weren't supposed to be given it at the time. I'm not sure what brand I'll be given for my booster whenever it rolls around (since I currently have covid, I'm unable to get it until December as you have to wait 8-12 weeks after being infectious). The UK doesn't buy stock of AZ any more.
> 
> I caught the Delta variant, as most people recently have, and it definitely is breaking through the effectiveness of the vaccines much more.



That's really unfortunate. I hope you pull through successfully.

On the plus side? It has been about a month since I looked at AZ stats so feel free to fact check this, but a combination of AZ with either of the mRNA vaccines actually yield the best results.
Side note: Canada has also stopped stocking AstraZeneca...I assume because of the data and the simple fact that nobody was signing up for it. I haven't looked into how the UK rolls out their vaccines, but if you truly have no choice in the matter then that's highly questionable. My pharmacy ran clinics for all 3 vaccines (ie Monday AZ, Tuesday PF, Wednesday MD etc etc.) and as I said nobody was signing up for AZ, so we just began doing mRNA clinics, and ONLY giving AZ to people who had it as their first dose and wanted the same for their second dose.

On the down side? 1st dose AZers are unfortunately getting railroaded as of right now. If you had AZ as your first dose and then an mRNA as your second dose, you're not considered 'fully vaccinated' by some destinations and will be unable to travel, and patron certain establishments.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 6, 2021)

Got my second vaccine today


----------



## smug villager (Oct 7, 2021)

Got my first dose last weekend. I'd wanted to a few weeks prior but ended up testing positive for COVID despite having no symptoms so I had to wait.

Once I tested negative again, I made a date of it going in to get my vaccine with my boyfriend and a few of our friends. For whatever reason, I was fine but the first dose absolutely bodied my boyfriend. Sore lungs, joints, muscle cramps, headache, nausea so bad he couldn't stomach food/water, the works. He had to come home from work early, was more miserable than when he'd had the virus. It only lasted that evening, though, instead of two weeks, and there's no risk of infecting anyone else or needing a ventilator, so I'd say one awful evening recovering from the vaccine >>> catching COVID again.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 7, 2021)

justina said:


> So apparently the 3rd shots(boosters) have been approved now. Anyone getting a 3rd dose? I got my second dose in June so won’t be eligible for a while. I got pretty sick for the second so would want to see how others react to the third dose as well before making a decision.



I want to, but I'm not eligible. It sounds like it's mostly old people and people with various health conditions right now from what I could see. I got my vaccine as soon as I was eligible in April, so later this month will be my 6 month anniversary since I got my 2nd dose. I'm interested in getting a booster. And this is from someone who was REALLY sick after dose 2 for about 24 hours. I had a high fever with chills and sweats, was very achy all over, and couldn't sleep at all. 

I know that because I have been vaccinated my chances of dying or getting in the hospital from COVID are low. But I still worry about the "long COVID" stuff, so I prefer not to get COVID at all. I don't think I ever had it, because I literally have not been sick at all since this pandemic started other than the side effects from vaccine dose 2 for 24 hours. Usually I get a minor cold or two each year and even that I've avoided because of not being near people and mask wearing.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 8, 2021)

Finally changed my vote in the poll as I'm fully vaccinated now! Ever since delta has got into my country, it's not work the risk being unvaccinated.


----------



## duckykate (Oct 9, 2021)

if u still refuse to get the vaccine pls dont interact with me ever


----------



## Merielle (Oct 9, 2021)

justina said:


> So apparently the 3rd shots(boosters) have been approved now. Anyone getting a 3rd dose? I got my second dose in June so won’t be eligible for a while. I got pretty sick for the second so would want to see how others react to the third dose as well before making a decision.


I'm not in any of the currently approved groups to get the booster shot, but if/when that changes I'm 100% down to get mine.


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

justina said:


> So apparently the 3rd shots(boosters) have been approved now. Anyone getting a 3rd dose? I got my second dose in June so won’t be eligible for a while. I got pretty sick for the second so would want to see how others react to the third dose as well before making a decision.


It's still waiting approval in Singapore, and even then, the elderly will get first dose.

Which is fine, I suppose, since I already had two doses and barely interact with anyone, working from home and all. lol


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 12, 2021)

Remembered to change my vote to fully vaccinated!


----------



## Holla (Oct 12, 2021)

Forgot to mention I got my first dose almost 2 weeks ago. I should be able to get my second by Halloween.

I'm a little late to the party but I had several personal reasons for putting it off. I'm still not happy with how the (Canadian/Ontario) Government has handled it but alas I feel like I made the right choice.

Got Pfizer as it appears to be the best one available here. Only side affect I had was an extremely sore arm for about 2 days. My Mom thinks I was being a baby about it but I couldn't even move it a little bit without intense pain. Compared to vaccines I had in the past that were just a dull ache. It's all better now though so no harm done.


----------



## Holla (Nov 10, 2021)

I forgot to update but I got my second dose of Pfizer on Oct 30th. I had a sore arm again but way less painful than the first time. I basically couldn't even move it without intense pain. This time it was still uncomfortable to move but at least I could use it.

My Nana recently got her 3rd dose (she was one of the first few vaccinated due to her age bracket). I wonder if anyone on here has gotten a third one yet?


----------



## piichinu (Nov 10, 2021)

i cheated to get the third dose, like almost the same time it was approved/my local hospital received/owned a shipment. in smaller hospitals they get them in groups of ~10 doses, and not even enough people are eligible (or they dont want one, high population of anti-vaccination) so they throw away the extras bc they expire. basically, if one person is eligible, they need to open the vial, which leaves ~9 doses that may or may not get used. it's so stupid but i guess they cant be like "yeah we happen to have some on hand youre the lucky winner." or they can. yeah they can and they should. anyway im putting this out there in case someone's in a similar situation and knows someone who can help them out.. doesn't hurt to ask
(i really dumbed down the explanation of the expiration so if you know how it works you might realize that)


@Holla to answer ur question, yes. i barely got sick from the first two, but the third one was pretty unpleasant. i only hated the chills and arm soreness.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 10, 2021)

I can't get the third one yet due to my age but when I can, I definitely will.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 11, 2021)

I work at a school so I got my Moderna booster over a week ago. It only made me tired and run down. My second shot gave me a fever, chills, and headache. So the booster was slightly better for me.


----------



## itsjustlew (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m fully vaccinated, trust me it’s worth it, needles can’t be scary but it’s one of the best decisions I’ve ever made! I haven’t had Covid despite being exposed to it in the past because of the vaccine and I feel 10x safer!


----------



## Pepsiii (Nov 11, 2021)

I have had both jabs and the other day got my flu jab. On the 20th of this month I have my booster!


----------



## ughrora (Nov 11, 2021)

I've received my two doses, I just need to get my booster as well sometime soon!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 12, 2021)

got my second vaccination in may!! somewhat high-risk gang gang, but not getting the booster i don't think


----------



## Mutti (Nov 13, 2021)

I got the Pfizer jabs a few months ago now, as soon as my age group were able to be done i went ahead and got them. At the Beginning of covid i was not sure on a vaccine but since theyve been created and widely available i quickly changed my mind and im pro vax. The first dose did knock me about a bit and was in bed a few days but that could be due to a mixture of health conditions i suffer with. The second dose was absolutley fine and no side effects other than a sore arm for a couple days.
ive not been offered the booster jab as of yet but as long as its a Pfizer i will take it!


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Nov 13, 2021)

Currently at CVS waiting to receive my 3rd booster  hoping I don't feel too crummy. I will say, the arm soreness was THE worst following my 2nd shot. Couldn't sleep, couldn't lift it up.


----------



## JulianSG16 (Nov 14, 2021)

I work at a Rite Aid, made sure to get my shots the second they let me since I work around the elderly and my immune system is garbage. Dose 2 knocked me down HARD the following day. Had to work from a stool from the extreme fatigue and the chills knocked me out for about 12 hours once I made it home.
Seeing all you kids getting your shots warms my grumpy old heart. Especially now that the 5 and up Pfizer is approved. These kids that I see come in day-to-day are *BRAVE*. Braver than half the adults.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 14, 2021)

JulianSG16 said:


> I work at a Rite Aid, made sure to get my shots the second they let me since I work around the elderly and my immune system is garbage. Dose 2 knocked me down HARD the following day. Had to work from a stool from the extreme fatigue and the chills knocked me out for about 12 hours once I made it home.
> Seeing all you kids getting your shots warms my grumpy old heart. Especially now that the 5 and up Pfizer is approved. These kids that I see come in day-to-day are *BRAVE*. Braver than half the adults.


This is so true! My teammate that I teach with just had her 8 year old daughter vaccinated because her pediatrician recommended it, and that’s who they listen to. Her daughter asked if it would help others if she got the shot and if so she’ll do it. There’s some great kids out there!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2021)

I’m getting the booster of Pfizer on the 8th.  My first two shots were Moderna, but apparently it’s okay to mix the two and there’s even added benefits to doing so.  I scheduled it for a stretch of time where I’m off work again, so I’ll have the day afterwards to sleep in and make sure I’m okay/rest.  I have to say that even though it feels like a bit much to a lot of people, I wish more people would go ahead and get the booster as well.  While the Omicron variant doesn’t appear to be as deadly as the Delta variant (yet), we don’t know when a variant could pop up that is even more deadly than the Delta variant.  Even if this turns into getting shots for it for the rest of our lives like the flu, it’s better to be as protected as possible than not.

I also had zero side effects from the first two shots, so I don’t expect anything more than slight fatigue/arm soreness from this booster.


----------



## Burumun (Dec 4, 2021)

Got my Pfizer booster (+ flu shot) yesterday. I was expecting it to be as bad as the second round, but I think besides having a headache and a sore arm, I mainly felt bad from having to get up at 5:45 AM to be on time for my appointment, then napping after work. Still taking it slow for the weekend just because that's what the doctor recommended, though.


----------



## ams (Dec 4, 2021)

Proudly triple vaxed 
And I’m a health care provider so I jab people all day. I’ve had so many patients with absolutely devastating long term Covid outcomes, so I’m always happy to immunize anyone who will take it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 4, 2021)

I really want to get the booster, especially with the holidays approaching, but unfortunately in my area it's only available to people who are over a certain age or at risk or who work in a job that puts them at risk. I'll be keeping an eye on the requirements and get mine when/if it becomes available to me, though.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 6, 2021)

I got the booster yesterday and I pretty much have the same side effects as when I got my other shot (the J&J one). Aches, chills, and a weird taste in my mouth. I can't remember which version of the booster I got, though.


----------



## ellienoise (Dec 6, 2021)

I only have two doses of the sputnik vaccine. In my country, vaccination is not going as swiftly as we'd like but at least in my city, being one of the most populated in the world, they worked really hard to get most of us vaccinated. For my first dose I was in line for like three hours, and I swear I have never seen so many people in my life, not even at music festivals! it was insane. vaccines were so scarce that we didn't have the option to go to cvs or our private health insurance provider to get vaccinated. 
And that is something that kind of upsets me, because I feel like with the US system of having them readily available everywhere all the time causes a lot of waste of doses, while countries like mine don't have enough to vaccinate everyone!! 
In my city they would set up vaccination calendars and the vaccine caravan would set up 3 days in one district, 3 days on the next one and so forth, and they assign the date you had to go by age group and by last name's initial. and EVERYONE WENT. 
But in other parts of the country vaccines are not arriving fast enough, and that's why I feel like first world countries should try to avoid vaccine waste, because so many of us are still in need of them.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 6, 2021)

I just got my booster (3rd dose, Pfizer) this past Saturday. Pretty sure I'm in the minority, but my side effects were a LOT worse than with the first two doses. About 12 hours in I was having body aches all over with a fever, plus some nausea and a splitting headache. Most of the symptoms have resolved as of today barring some mild and infrequent body aches, though the lymph node in my right armpit is swollen and tender, which is obviously pretty uncomfortable!

That said, COVID would be infinitely worse, so I'll take it. Get your dang vaccines, folks.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 6, 2021)

I got a booster of the Pfizer vaccine about a week ago.Like the first two shots I didn't have any side effects except for a sore arm.The pharmacy where I received the vaccine had a lot of appointments available.I had heard that appointments for the booster were hard to come by but that wasn't the case in my area(Phoenix,AZ).


----------



## Corrie (Dec 6, 2021)

LadyDestani said:


> I really want to get the booster, especially with the holidays approaching, but unfortunately in my area it's only available to people who are over a certain age or at risk or who work in a job that puts them at risk. I'll be keeping an eye on the requirements and get mine when/if it becomes available to me, though.


This is my case right now as well that I had my original two shots too recently. The minute I'm allowed to get it, I definitely will.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 6, 2021)

I’ll definitely get the booster when it’s available.
However I cannot mention booster shots without mentioning how frustrated I am that people in Western countries like myself are able to access boosters while people in other parts of the world can’t even access a first dose.


----------



## Livia (Dec 15, 2021)

I’m so jealous of everyone who doesn’t experience side effects from the vaccine. I had a terrible time with both doses of Pfizer (which I wrote about in this thread somewhere) and my mom made me get a booster yesterday. I’m starting to get my energy back now, but I was completely exhausted since yesterday evening. I woke up at 2am with my whole body shaking. It was probably chills from a fever, but I freaked out and thought I was having seizures so I had a hard time getting back to sleep. Then today I had a headache for most of the day and of course my arm is sore. My underarm is also sore, so I’m probably going to get the swollen lymph node again that I got last time.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 15, 2021)

I just got my Pfizer booster shot today, so far I have a sore arm.

Edited 12/16: I had a bit of a headache and a fever this morning, my arm is also still a bit sore.
Edited 12/16 (again): Feeling much better now.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 16, 2021)

I've got my third booster jab this Saturday, whilst I was initially going to wait until the madness of everyone trying to book a booster vaccine had died down I tried my luck and somehow managed to book an appointment. Honestly it's a weight off my mind seeing as the UK is now officially one big Omicron variant hot spot, oh the joys of living on a big island.


----------



## Plume (Dec 16, 2021)

I had 2 shots of pfizer earlier this year, and last month I got a moderna booster. I'm concerned that it isn't as effective as having 3 shots of the same vaccine, considering recent studies. Not sure?

The studies suggested that having 3 shots of pfizer and 3 shots of moderna made the vaccines as effective against omicron as 2 shots were against delta, but what if you have 2 pfizer/1 moderna? aaah.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 18, 2021)

Booster jab has officially been injected and this time it was Moderna and so far feeling okay apart from a sore arm which I felt kick in less than 10 minutes after I was injected which was the same when I had Pfizer. Fingers crossed thats all I feel for the next 12 to 24 hours.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Dec 18, 2021)

I had my 2nd dose of Astrazeneca just last week. I would've preferred Pfizer or Moderna but this was what was available at the time so I don't really have a choice to begin with. 1st dose was hell - muscle pain and chills for three days. 2nd dose was a bit more manageable.


----------



## Hanami (Dec 18, 2021)

My first two doses were Pfizer, and I received a Pfizer booster two days ago. Yesterday I experienced lightheadedness, fatigue, chills, and muscle pain, and a sore arm, though the side effects were milder than what I experienced for my second dose.


----------



## Livia (Dec 18, 2021)

Livia said:


> I’m so jealous of everyone who doesn’t experience side effects from the vaccine. I had a terrible time with both doses of Pfizer (which I wrote about in this thread somewhere) and my mom made me get a booster yesterday. I’m starting to get my energy back now, but I was completely exhausted since yesterday evening. I woke up at 2am with my whole body shaking. It was probably chills from a fever, but I freaked out and thought I was having seizures so I had a hard time getting back to sleep. Then today I had a headache for most of the day and of course my arm is sore. My underarm is also sore, so I’m probably going to get the swollen lymph node again that I got last time.


I’ve been having chest pain since last night. My armpit also still hurts, so hopefully it’s connected to that and not something wrong with my heart.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 18, 2021)

Livia said:


> I’ve been having chest pain since last night. My armpit also still hurts, so hopefully it’s connected to that and not something wrong with my heart.



I have the armpit thing too right now.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 18, 2021)

Livia said:


> I’ve been having chest pain since last night. My armpit also still hurts, so hopefully it’s connected to that and not something wrong with my heart.


I was warned today that any chest pain or tightness of the chest can be a side affect of the vaccine. I won’t lie I was quite surprised when I was told about that as I hadn’t heard of that side affect during my previous vaccine appointments.


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 18, 2021)

I got my booster jab today (pfizer, which is what I had with my two vaccine doses previously). Side effects so far have been a mildly sore/numb arm and falling asleep for 4 hours immediately after getting home. Generally side effects have been easier to deal with than when I had my two vaccine doses.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 19, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I've got my third booster jab this Saturday, whilst I was initially going to wait until the madness of everyone trying to book a booster vaccine had died down I tried my luck and somehow managed to book an appointment. Honestly it's a weight off my mind seeing as the UK is now officially one big Omicron variant hot spot, oh the joys of living on a big island.


Update since yesterday: Aside from a really sore arm, I felt shattered last night and even though I managed to get to sleep alright I woke up at 4am freezing cold and then woke up again at 8am feeling really hot. I've just taken some more paracetamol which should ease the fluctuating temperatures my body keeps going through. Saying that though I'd rather feel like this for another few hours or so as oppose to a few days/weeks with an official diagnosis of COVID.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 19, 2021)

@TalviSyreni Wait you got three booster shots already? Or the booster after the other two vaccine shots?

I forgot to say that I got the booster. Probably a month or so ago. I didn't know I could get it as I thought it was only for the elderly. And yeah I got the same stuff that you had Talvi. Chills, super hot, sluggishness, aches, and my feet felt like I was stepping on pointy stones.

It made working the same day horrible lol. And the following days as it took a while to get out of my system or whatever.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 19, 2021)

Scheduled for the booster next week. I'm expecting that it will knock me on my butt like the second dose did, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 19, 2021)

I just got my booster shot of Pfizer yesterday and holy hell my friends weren’t kidding with the side effects. I had a (rather terrible) headache before I went to sleep, but I suddenly woke up at 4 am feeling absolutely cold like I had a fever. I tossed and turned for another hour or so before falling asleep. I haven’t been this sick since maybe 2 years ago and I don’t miss the feeling haha. Arm is sore as well, a little nudge of my arm and the injection site starts hurting as heck. Need to power through these side effects for a few days, and the main thought that’s getting me through is that I would’ve been much more sick had I been infected with COVID instead.

Anyway, hope everyone has their vaccines or boosters soon!  Let’s fight the virus!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 20, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @TalviSyreni Wait you got three booster shots already? Or the booster after the other two vaccine shots?
> 
> I forgot to say that I got the booster. Probably a month or so ago. I didn't know I could get it as I thought it was only for the elderly. And yeah I got the same stuff that you had Talvi. Chills, super hot, sluggishness, aches, and my feet felt like I was stepping on pointy stones.
> 
> It made working the same day horrible lol. And the following days as it took a while to get out of my system or whatever.


I got the booster jab on Saturday after having my first two jabs earlier this year. I'm not sure which country you're in but here in the UK the Prime Minster Boris Johnson wanted everyone over the age of 18 to get a booster jab before the end of December to stop Omicron spreading like wildfire across the country. Apparently it's safe to get a third vaccine aka a booster jab three months after your second rather than wait six months in between vaccines... I'm now waiting for my super power to emerge.


----------



## nyx~ (Dec 20, 2021)

I got my booster shot yesterday and was fine up until this morning. I feel extremely fatigued, my head was killing me when I woke up so I took pain medication so that's slightly better, as of now anyway, and I can't put any pressure on my arm I got jabbed in. I had no side effects for the first two doses so I wasn't expecting to be hit this hard, but I'm glad to have the extra protection.


----------



## Khaotico (Dec 21, 2021)

Just got my booster shot today. Had no side effects from my first shot back in April aside from a sore arm. Second shot hit me kinda hard with a low grade fever and some body aches, but went away fairly quickly after taking some Tylenol. The person who gave me the booster said that most of the same side effects were possible, but that most people reported experiencing not much of anything since the booster is just half a dosage of a regular shot.

I received the Moderna shot, if anyone is curious.


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 21, 2021)

I got my Pfizer booster shot and flu shot today. I just have sore arms for now. I originally wanted both in one arm but the nurse said my arm is too thin, and not enough space for both, lol. 

I felt the booster shot a bit more than the previous two vaccines.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 22, 2021)

I got the Pfizer booster shot today.


TalviSyreni said:


> I was warned today that any chest pain or tightness of the chest can be a side affect of the vaccine. I won’t lie I was quite surprised when I was told about that as I hadn’t heard of that side affect during my previous vaccine appointments.


Thanks so much for this info. I was wondering if I was experiencing a heart attack; or that disease that enlarges the heart following COVID.

Good Lord, I wasn’t expecting this pain. The nurse told me that the symptoms would be similar to my second dose. This is far worse. During the second dose I only had to deal with fluctuating body temperature and a sore arm. Right now the pain radiates from the injection site to my armpit and then to my breast. Luckily, I don’t have a headache, dizziness, or chills.

To make matters worse, my mom lost her bottle of Advil, so I’m just going to have to ride out this pain. Ugh, I wish that morning would come already.

12/22/21, 9 am: Injection site and armpit still hurts, but not my chest anymore. Thank goodness. Still no other side effects.


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2021)

Had my booster on Monday. Other than aching and swelling near the site of injection I got off lightly this time. I had weird and lucid dreams though.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 22, 2021)

When I got my booster it just lingered mildly for about a week and a half. Wasn't anything serious and I probably just picked up a low-key cold or something, but it's not like I would know lol.


----------



## DudafromKroksand (Dec 23, 2021)

I have vaccinated in the first months after the start of the pandemics, because I am a medical student and we were priority due to hospital protocols. With that, I just received my three doses and this is very relaxing.


----------



## ams (Dec 23, 2021)

Spent my day vaccinating today! We’ve been having supply issues where I live but they came in today so we got a few hundred doses out before Christmas. Now I’m more exhausted than when I actually got the vaccine lol


----------



## Franny (Dec 23, 2021)

booked my booster for the first day of the new year, finally. had to fit in a bunch of other doctors visits and such and finally found a good open day to get this booster ;_;


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 23, 2021)

Apparently, I'm now eligible to get the booster in my state. I just have to figure out a good time to schedule the appointment because I had really bad side effects after my second dose. In case this one knocks me out for a day or two, I want it to be a day that I don't have anything major planned.


----------



## Merielle (Dec 27, 2021)

My parents and I got our Moderna boosters today!  Doing alright so far, I've just got a bit of a headache and some soreness in my arm; trying to stay hydrated and move my arm around as much as I can. c:


----------



## angelcat621 (Dec 29, 2021)

Got my 2nd booster of Pfizer (3rd shot total) today at Health Dept. First two shots were in April and May. Feeling ok other than a mildly sore arm. Last time I had a low grade fever for a day but nothing serious. First one in April hurt quite a bit but only for a day or so. Nothing that I couldn't handle.

There were a couple young boys and a few older adults there to get their COVID-19 vaccines but not many people were there.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 29, 2021)

I got my booster shot this evening (Moderna)! So far I only have some mild stiffness in my shoulder because they injected me really high up on my arm. We'll see how things go tomorrow because that's when my side effects kicked in last time. Still worth it, though, for the extra protection.


----------



## Sprinklebun (Dec 30, 2021)

Chris said:


> Had my booster on Monday. Other than aching and swelling near the site of injection I got off lightly this time. I had weird and lucid dreams though.



_*This happened to me as well! *_

I just got my booster on Monday (12/27) and had super crazy, VERY vivid dreams. I woke up totally freaked out. I’m actually avoiding sleep right now because I’m nervous that it will happen again tonight. :-/

My body reacted very poorly to the second dose back in the spring, so I was really worried about getting the booster and have been avoiding it for the past couple of months. So far, I am faring a lot better this time around! The only thing I really dislike is that I appear to have another lump/rash on my arm, at the injection site. This happened to me with my first two doses of Moderna back in early Spring.


----------



## angelcat621 (Dec 30, 2021)

Well it's the day after my 3rd dose of Pfizer and the side effects hit me during the night. Low fever, chills, which I had with dose two, and nausea, which I didn't. It's so bad today I can barely eat or drink anything so I took some Pepto and will try to relax. Barely slept last night. Still better than having COVID though. Should pass by tomorrow I hope. Arm's barely sore now.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 30, 2021)

i got the pfizer booster yesterday and i have side effects. i threw up twice earlier this morning and my whole body aches. i feel like i can barely walk. at least my grandma doesn’t have side effects, she got the booster too. for me the side effects are worse than the second vaccine


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 30, 2021)

So after getting the Moderna booster yesterday, I woke up this morning feeling some mild cold or flu-like symptoms. My mouth is really dry, my throat is a bit sore, and I have a small headache. I don't have any aches or chills, but just a general yucky feeling.

My arm is also sore at the injection site, but I still have full movement, which I didn't last time. I did spend a lot of time moving my arm around last night hoping to keep it limber.

Overall, I've fared better this time than I did with my second shot. Hopefully, I'll be mostly back to normal by tomorrow.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2021)

I’m currently vaccinated. 

My mom, dad, and step-dad refuse to get it though. My step-dad is probably the worst about it. He has always said COVID is a ‘hoax’ of some sort and it’s just annoying to listen to him preach about it. He refuses to even get tested. And he’s been very sick recently. So I refuse to go over to my mother’s until he’s better. But my brother and I visited her last week and he was there. I’m sick AGAIN, so I should probably get tested :’3

My step-mom and my two brothers also are vaccinated. We all have the J&J vaccine! I think it’s only a single dose one, but I plan on getting a booster soon.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 30, 2021)

Got my Moderna booster on Tuesday morning. As expected, I started feeling like junk that night and felt that way through the majority of Wednesday; injection site pain, headache, sinus pressure, fever, chill, random shortlived aches and pains in random places. It mostly wore off by late Wednesday with just a little bit lingering, but I woke up feeling fine today. It was similar to, but less intense than, the second dose I'd received earlier in the year, but that's unsurprising considering that this booster was half the dosage of the second dose.

Only thing now is that the injection site still hurts if I touch it/put pressure on it, but it otherwise doesn't hurt either.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 31, 2021)

I ended up getting my booster shot of Moderna last week on Christmas Eve, 5 and a half months after getting my second dose after eligibility had opened up in my area on the 21st. I was able to just walk in to the same pharmacy where I got my first two doses of Moderna and get it 2 hours later, had the same person who administered my first two doses administer it this time as well. Even though my area recommends that my age group (18-29) get Pfizer due to the slightly increased (but still very rare) risk of getting myocarditis from the Moderna vaccine (especially for males), the risk is still lower than getting it from COVID-19 itself, so I had no issue with getting Moderna for a third time rather than wait for them to get Pfizer in stock, especially with the rate the Omicron variant is spreading.

The only side effect I had was having a sore arm for 2-3 days yet again, otherwise things were perfectly fine.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Feb 13, 2022)

Got my Pfizer booster today, on Valentine's day of all days! Glad to have it out of the way (until the next booster, at least).


----------



## Corrie (Feb 13, 2022)

Forgot to update but I got my Pfizer booster! My work was giving them so I just went after my shift and got it right away. I got a little bit of typical arm soreness but I wasn't drowsy this time which was nice. It feels good to have three shots!


----------



## Franny (Feb 14, 2022)

oh yeah i got my booster back in december, and holy hell it was a ride. the booster definitely gave me worse side effects than either of the other vaccines, legit took me out for an ENTIRE day. the fever it gave me was almost enough for me to go to the hospital since it was climbing so fast and it was like 103.9 or something before it started going down. it was insane and i was a mess. 

but i feel a lot happier knowing that i have the booster.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2022)

Closed for review. It's 5am right now and I want to go back to sleep, so going through the reports relating to this thread will need to wait until a more socially acceptable hour.

Obligatory spiel here about being a scientist who has worked with SARS-CoV-2 in the lab and written several scientific papers on the virus, so rest assured that this thread will be reviewed by someone knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2022)

We would rather not prevent people from discussing their own vaccination experiences, so I have opted to remove the previous ~20 posts rather than lock the thread.

I'm not prepared to undermine someone grieving their partner's loss, so I won't provide a critique of the original source that ignited this argument. Plus, Jeremy doesn't pay me enough to do something that so closely resembles actual work. (Read: £0.00/hr). From now on let's try keep this thread focused on our own experiences rather than debating those of someone not part of our community.

The thread is now open.


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)

Does anyone know if it's possible to have a COVID strain that cannot be detected with our current tests (like the at-home test I did that involves using my nostrils)?

I ask this because I'm still sick, it's been almost a week, but when I tested for COVID the result was negative.  I know of at least several other people who have also tested negative, yet they still feel off like I do.

Not saying this to scare anyone or for misinformation, I'm just genuinely curious and I want an answer from anyone knowledgeable about it here please.

For reference, I have both doses of the vaccine and the booster, but not the second booster yet.

(Mods, feel free to move this if there's a better thread for it)


----------



## tessa grace (May 14, 2022)

Venti said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to have a COVID strain that cannot be detected with our current tests (like the at-home test I did that involves using my nostrils)?
> 
> I ask this because I'm still sick, it's been almost a week, but when I tested for COVID the result was negative.  I know of at least several other people who have also tested negative, yet they still feel off like I do.
> 
> ...


From what I know, it could be a false negative or possibly and more likely just another sickness. If you have symptoms like loss of taste and smell or really any covid symptoms, that could be the common cold, bronchitis, the flu, or even an upper respiratory or sinus infection. Maybe check with a doctor or get tested again? I hope you can recover quickly


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> From what I know, it could be a false negative or possibly and more likely just another sickness. If you have symptoms like loss of taste and smell or really any covid symptoms, that could be the common cold, bronchitis, the flu, or even an upper respiratory or sinus infection. Maybe check with a doctor or get tested again? I hope you can recover quickly



Yeah, I'm going to the doctor's on Monday.  I have an appointment.  It's most likely strep throat, a cold, or a sinus infection.  I'm interested to see what they say.  I just thought I'd ask the above anyway.

Thank you.


----------



## QueenCobra (May 14, 2022)

Fully vaccinated and boosted. ️ So grateful to have this opportunity!


----------



## slzzpz (May 15, 2022)

Venti said:


> I ask this because I'm still sick, it's been almost a week, but when I tested for COVID the result was negative.  I know of at least several other people who have also tested negative, yet they still feel off like I do.



You know, my bro and his gf are fully vaccinated and boosted but were sick on and off recently for about 3 or so weeks coincidently. Flu like symptoms but nothing major at all. Both tested multiple times and came up negative. Could be that since they are starting to not wear a mask again, they may be catching something random but who knows.



This is why I'll continue to wear a mask in enclosed public spaces.


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2022)

slzzpz said:


> This is why I'll continue to wear a mask in enclosed public spaces.



Interestingly enough, I haven't even been in any enclosed public spaces or around other people recently, so it's a mystery to me how I got it in the first place.  I'm feeling better today though.  Haven't coughed once since getting up.

I'm willing to bet I got it from my stepmom, since she's been coughing a lot, but won't admit that she's sick.

And yeah, I'll probably do the same from now on.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 15, 2022)

Venti said:


> Interestingly enough, I haven't even been in any enclosed public spaces or around other people recently, so it's a mystery to me how I got it in the first place.  I'm feeling better today though.  Haven't coughed once since getting up.
> 
> I'm willing to bet I got it from my stepmom, since she's been coughing a lot, but won't admit that she's sick.
> 
> And yeah, I'll probably do the same from now on.


Considering that the pandemic is still on going and we still keep getting news about new Covid Variants I will agree also to wear my mask in public even though I'm vaccinated and boosted. Its becoming way too complicated to even to know what to believe anymore. All I believe is survival.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 16, 2022)

Fully vaccinated and boosted. 

All three of them made me feel kinda gross after getting them, but it was all worth it because I have still managed to avoid catching it.


----------



## Aniko (Jun 12, 2022)

4th dose now. Still wearing my mask, but I was already wearing a mask before Covid because of pollen, dust etc. My lungs are kinda weak so I'm being careful.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 12, 2022)

I still wear my mask in stores because people are gross lol but something happened with the masks that really made me not want to stop wearing them in public. I work in a car manufacturing plant and masks are still to be worn while working. Yeah it's hot and uncomfortable but three of my coworkers ended up testing positive, two of which I was in close contact with. I got the test and was negative and felt fine but they all felt awful. If it weren't for the masks, I would've gotten it too. Yeah, I'm triple vaxxed but I can still get it, it just wouldn't kill me. Masks work 100%. Having the vaccine makes me feel better too and I couldn't imagine going out in public maskless and unvaxxed. Scary.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 3, 2022)

I ended up getting my 4th shot (2nd booster) last Friday, 9 months after my 1st booster, though this time I got the Moderna bivalent vaccine that had been approved recently. Basically the same side effects as the previous 3 times (just a sore arm), though it didn't feel as bad this time around. I'm definitely happy to have a vaccine targeting a strain of the Omicron variant within me, that + masking will help in the coming months.


----------



## CylieDanny (Oct 3, 2022)

Im trippled vaxed, I still wear my mask whenever I go out. I social distance...

But me and my mom came down with Covid for the previous two weeks. It was possibly the most miserable I have ever felt. It just kept getting worse.

These chills, where I just could not get warm. There were points that I couldnt sleep, and was up all night trying to sleep. Two weeks of not leaving the house, and barely any sleep... all I could really do was game, or watch stuff, I re-revovated my entire island lol. But it was still terrible. I actually even got bored of gaming. But animal crossing did keep me sane. Esspecially my villagers..

Hopefully it wont happen again..


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 3, 2022)

Fully vaccinated and boosted up till now. I have also had covid twice  i have had an invitation to get another booster but I just don’t know. Been so ill with vaccination side effects and Covid. For the first time I just don’t know if I can face it again (full disclosure I got it as I was a full time carer, I’m not now.)


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 3, 2022)

Fully vaccinated as of today! Got my bivalent shot a few hours ago (4th shot). I also had COVID-19 twice like some others on here. First time was god awful, and I was very close to being hospitalized. Never felt sicker and more depressed in my life than during those four weeks. I missed four and a half weeks of work, and even then, took me another full month to feel back to "normal". Lost my sense of smell, couldn't stop coughing, had an extremely hard time breathing for the first week, could barely get up, couldn't do anything.

Second time was inconvenient, but got through it, and wasn't nearly as bad as the first time I had it. Honestly, a big part of the reason why I'm unemployed right now is because I'm 99.9% sure I got it both times from work. The first time I can confirm I did get it from work, second time, I'm pretty sure I did. They were just extremely lax with protocols and obviously didn't care about the health and safety of their employees.

Should also preface this by saying I was incredibly careful, social distanced, wore a mask literally everywhere, wore gloves most of the time, disinfected everything, and still got it. Be careful out there friends.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2022)

I need to schedule my second booster (4th overall shot) sometime soon.  Judging from the responses of you guys on this thread, it should be available for my age group.

Granted, I am at low risk because I'm home most of the time anyway, but I am going to be around more people soon, so it'll be a good thing to do.

I have not gotten COVID at all up to this point in time.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 3, 2022)

Got the 2nd Booster shot 2 weeks ago and waiting for the Flu shot.  We're in the age group but haven't had COVID.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 4, 2022)

I got my Moderna bivalent booster (4th shot total) on Friday along with a flu shot. I was there so I figured why not do both. They can be done together but they like to do one in each arm.

With both of my boosters I had milder symptoms than I had for the first 2 shots. My left arm (Covid shot) was sore for about 2 days, but at least I could move it and sleep on it this time. I had a headache, cold symptoms, and general yucky feeling for a little over 24 hours. Not sure how much of that was due to the Covid shot vs the flu shot. The worst of the symptoms were gone by day 2, but I still had a slight headache and felt lazy all day.

Today was day 3 and I feel fine.

Not sure if it's based on location, but my pharmacy was offering the bivalent booster to anyone 12 years and up. It also has to be at least 2 months since your last Covid vaccine. I had my last booster 9 months ago.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 10, 2022)

I've got to wait a while to get the bivalent booster since I just had covid last month, but I got my flu shot today at least!  So far no real side effects except for the sore arm, but these do usually leave me feeling kinda bleh for a couple days, so I'm going to try and take it a little easy.  I'll be getting the bivalent booster as soon as the recommended wait is over.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm going to get both my covid booster and flu shot this year. I get my flu shot every year and never get the flu thanks to it. If I end up getting the flu though, it'll be less of an impact on me.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 14, 2022)

going to get another booster vaccination at some point next week! and a flu jab around the same time (hopefully)


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 18, 2022)

My mom and I got the Pfizer bivalent booster shot today. I was curious on what they did with the vaccination card once it fills up, and it turns out that they just staple a new one onto it. Well, at least in my county. So far I'm not experiencing any throbbing pain like last time. It just hurts when I lift my vaccinated arm in a 90 degree angle or more.

We got the flu shot back in September, so I opted us out of getting another one.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 18, 2022)

From seeing this thread I remembered that I have to leave work today to get my 4th vaccine! Thank you for the reminder


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 28, 2022)

Just received my 4th Pfizer shot (2nd booster) and my flu shot today.
So far I feel fine. 

Update: Had a sore arm, a headache, and a fever this morning (10/29/2022); feeling better now.


----------



## Merielle (Dec 15, 2022)

My family and I all got our bivalent Covid shots today!  (Since we tested positive for Covid in September, we had to wait a few months before we could get these.)  So far I'm feeling totally fine this time. ^^


----------



## angelcat621 (Dec 17, 2022)

Got my fourth Pfizer COVID (bivalent) shot two weeks ago and my flu shot last month. No reaction to either this time. Glad I got flu shot before Thanksgiving because my cousin's whole family came down with flu right after but I didn't catch it. Vaccines work.


----------

